# Aero India - 2011



## RPK

*Lockheed Martin to display F-35 joint strike fighter at Aero India 2011 : Defense news*


The F-35 Joint Strike Fighter, the latest fighter plane from Lockheed Martin which is designed to become the mainstay of the U.S. as well several allies air force and navy, is likely to be displayed at the Aero India 2011 show in Bangalore. 

Lockheed Martin to display F-35 joint strike fighter at Aero India 2011

Lockheed Martin is pitching the aircrafts B or C versions for Indias potential tender for carrier-based fighters to replace the Sea Harrier and equip the indigenous aircraft carrier currently under construction at the Cochin Shipyard and scheduled to be launched in 2014.

Orville Prins, Lockeed Martins Vice President, Business Development for India said in New Delhi that the F-35 is the next generation fighter to suit multiple roles for the U.S. and its allies. Lockheed Martin is seeking U.S. government approvals to offer the aircraft to India. We are trying to bring the F35 to the Aero India show so that Indian Navy can have a feel of the aircraft.

We dont know yet if the F35 will take part in the flying displays.

India had floated a request for information (RFI) earlier this year to seek a carrier based fighter plane.

The RFI will be followed by an RFP as soon as the precise requirements are finalized, which could be in mid-2011. Thereafter the acquisition process will begin.

India has already selected the Russian MiG 29K fighters for the Admiral Gorshkov and the reason for going in for an international competition for the indigenous aircraft carriers was that the Indian Navy was looking to replace the entire Sea Harrier fleet besides have a fighter which was capable of take off and landing on the relatively small deck of the indigenous carriers.

The thinking in the Navy was not in favour of a vertical take off and landing plane like the Sea Harrier but rather a catapult- launched aircraft due to problems with maintenance, high fuel consumption during take off and landing and consequently limited fuel for operational use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*Lockheed Martin Denies F-35 Presence at Aero India 2011*
Lockheed Martin Denies F-35 Presence at Aero India 2011 | India Defence

Defense and aerospace communities were abuzz with the reports that the Lockheed Martin F-35 would make a debut at Aero India 2011 -- Asia's premier air show -- to be held in Bangalore in the second week of February 2011.

These reports unfortunately proved false as Lockheed Martin F-35 Communications categorically states:

"No, unfortunately that report was not correct. The F-35 will not be at Aero India in 2011."

-- Lockheed Martin F-35 Communications

Shiv Aroor has his own take on this. He reports that while the fighter jet won't make it, its cockpit simulator will. Not that we doubted Live Fist but India Defence has received independent confirmation from Lockheed Martin that the cockpit simulator is being prepared for display at Aero India 2011.

"We are working to have the F-35 cockpit demonstrator at Aero India. Not an actual F-35."

-- Lockheed Martin International Communications

The F-35C -- the naval aircraft carrier variant which may be offered to the Indian Navy -- is expected to undergo air-to-air refueling and performance testing.


----------



## CONNAN

https://aeroindia.in/Main.aspx


----------



## RPK

*Boeing to offer ScanEagle UAV to India : Defense news*


Boeing is looking to offer its highly successful ScanEagle UAV to India, Dr. Vivek Lall, Vice President, Boeing Defense, Space and Security, India, said. 


In an interview to defenseworld.net, Dr. Lall said the ScanEagle will be offered to India as part of its homeland defence and security products range.

Executives will be at hand at the Aero India 2011 show in Bangalore to explain features of the ScanEagle UAV.

Originally developed to help fishing boats track tuna schools and dolphins, the ScanEagle&#8217;s combination of range, 20 hour loiter time, and small logistical and operational requirement makes it unique. ScanEagle is launched via a pneumatic catapult, and flies pre-programmed or operator-initiated missions guided by GPS and its onboard flight control system. The ScanEagle has an all-terrain recovery system; it uses a &#8220;Skyhook,&#8221; in which the UAV catches a rope hanging from a 50-foot/ 15 meter high pole. The patented system allows ScanEagle to be runway-independent and operate from rough terrain or ships.

The ScanEagle requires fewer operators and less ground support than other long-endurance UAVs such as the Predator which requires a runway. Unlike mini-UAVs, this 4-foot aircraft with a 10 foot wingspan can keep its sensors on a pre-set target or flight path for 10-15 hours without requiring operator intervention. That&#8217;s over twice as long competing UAVs.

In India, the ScanEagle could be of tremendous value in intelligence gathering in border areas and on the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India 2011​*09 February 2011
Rafael will be participating in the Aero India Aerospace Exhibition in Bangalore, India, 
(9-13 February 2011)


Among the Advanced defense Solutions RAFAEL will display:

IRON DOME - Defense System against Short Range Artillery Rockets
SPYDER SR/MR - Short and Medium Range Air Defense Systems
PYTHON 5  Full- Sphere Range IR Air-To-Air missile
DERBY  Beyond Visual Range Air-To-Air Missile
STUNNER (DAVID SLING) Terminal Missile Defense Interceptor
SPICE 1000/2000 Autonomous Precision Guidance Kits
SPIKE FAMILY  Tactical Precision Missiles for Helicopters, LCV and Naval Platforms
IMILITE - Multi-Source, Multi-Task Imagery Exploitation System
GLOBAL LINK - Real Time Data Processing and Distribution System
RAVNET300  Communication Digital Network Solution for Existing Radios

Visit us at the Israeli Pavilion


Rafael's Products may also be seen at our partner's stands:
LITE SHIELD  Electronic Attack Pod for Close Protection and Escort Jamming can be seen at the SAAB stand.



Rafael Advanced Defense Systems Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: AERO INDIA 2011: Other Stuff To Look Forward To

Apart from the usual goodies, there's a lot to look forward to at Aero India next month in Yelahanka. The Aero India technical sessions seminar that runs parallel to the show has some promising stuff this year that will add to what we've been talking about for much of the last couple of years. And if the last few years are any indication, they'll add substantially to what we already know. Here's what I'll be looking out for:

1. A presentation titled "Tactical and Strategic UAV design and development activities at ADE" by Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) associate director G Shivashankaran should throw valuable light not just on the Rustom-1 and Rustom-H medium altitude long endurance (MALE) UAVs, but the secretive AURA stealth UCAV, the existence of which was unknown until it was scooped here on Livefist. Hopefully some insights into where the feasibility study on the UCAV programme actually stands.

2.* Aeronautical Development Agency director PS Subramanyam, who provided excellent insights into the stealth features of the AMCA concept, will be making a presentation titled "Combat Aircraft for Tomorrow"*, which will hopefully provide much more on the AMCA, especially in the light of the FGFA programme progression.

3. *We'll hopefully know more about India's Helina air-launched anti-armour missile from DRDL principal director KS Vara Prasad's presentation, titled (a touch, drily) "HELINA Long Range Air-to-Ground Missile for Attack Helicopters". *Hopefully there will be more than brochure bluster in Indian Army Aviation additional director general Maj Gen PK Bharali's presentation, promisingly titled "Ideal Helicopters for High Altitude Operation".

4. There's an interesting presentation being made by two Wing Commanders from the IAF's Aircraft & Systems Testing Establishment (ASTE) titled "Integration of Western Systems/Weapons on Russian Fighter Aircraft".

5. *We haven't heard a lot recently from India's Astra BVRAAM programme. The project director S Gollakota will be presenting "Emerging Technologies in Missile Development".
*
6. Not much hope here, but Sukhoi Design Bureau deputy chief Dr Dmitry Strelets will be presenting "Innovations, the basis of International Cooperation", and will hopfully use the PAK-FA/FGFA as his model, and not some hypothetical platform.

7. Finally, a technology roadmap on India's high-altitude airship programme will be presented by ML Sidana of the civil National Aerospace Laboratory (NAL).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarai

*F-35 joint strike fighter at Aero India 2011*


----------



## majesticpankaj

hey...anyone knows how to get the pass for the aero show..... i am in bangalore want to see the show desperately.


----------



## Trichy

majesticpankaj said:


> hey...anyone knows how to get the pass for the aero show..... i am in bangalore want to see the show desperately.



Goto the website and register and collect the pass


----------



## Gabbar

Aero India 2011 - Biggest Ever Aero India in the Making​
2011-01-04 All indications so far point to the possibility that Aero India 2011 could very well be the *biggest Aero India ever eclipsing the massive Aero India 2007 event*. Aero India is Asia's #1 air show held every two years at the Yelahanka Air Force Station in Bengaluru, India.

A high-level Ministry of Defence (MoD) team led by Sitanshu Kar, additional Director general (media & communications) along with the members from the Department of Defence, conducted a recce at Yelahanka Air Force Station on December 27 and 28.


"The primary objective of this was to conduct talks with Defence Exhibition Officers at Yelahanka. The team visited twice and discussed media-related issues this time. The arrangements for the media and setting up of the media centre were among the key points discussed. The Aero India media team will start functioning from the second week of January from Bangalore." -- Anonymous sources quoted by 'Bangalore Mirror'

The show was big enough in 2007. Subsequently, in 2009 also the show turned out to be good despite the economic slowdown. This time, the responses so far clearly indicates that we would need additional space to accommodate exhibition pavilions and aircraft parking slots" -- Indian Air Force officials quoted by 'Bangalore Mirror'


----------



## GareebNawaz

Trichy said:


> Goto the website and register and collect the pass



I heard it already fully booked


----------



## T90TankGuy

Trichy said:


> Goto the website and register and collect the pass



go to an canara bank and you can buy tickets there


----------



## SpArK

*Saab to bring Gripen trio to Aero India​*
Swedish defense major Saab is planning to get three Gripen NG aircraft to Aero India, the air show in Bangalore due to be held next month. Inderjit Sial, head of Saab in India told StratPost that while two of the aircraft would conduct flight displays, the third would be on static display. The aircraft is in the race to win the Indian Air Force (IAF) tender for 126 Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA).

The company is also flying in two other aircraft, the Saab 2000, which it is pitching in response to the Indian Navys Request for Information (RFI) for Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance (MRMR) aircraft, as well as the Saab 340, a 34-seater aircraft in which the company hopes to interest the Indian Coast Guard in association with the Indian company, Punj Lloyd. The Coast Guard is expected to lease a total of 12 aircraft for maritime patrol.

Saab will also display its RBS-15 Anti-Ship Missile and its Giraffe MB radar which it hopes to offer the Indian Navy as part of a network of coastal defense batteries, as well as its RBS-70 MANPADS missile system and HARD radar, which it is pitching to the Indian armed forces.

Besides this, the company will show off its Head Up Display (HUD) built in association with Samtel for light helicopters and aircraft, which will allow operations in weather conditions that require CAT III facilities.


Saab to bring Gripen trio to Aero India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajay

One of the best birds Gripen NG love to see it in metal!!


----------



## Hulk

We should buy ScanEagle UAV. Like China is helping Pakistan stay competitive against India, we should take help from USA against China.


----------



## IamINDIA

i heard HAL is gona display new LCH TD which can be weopanised and and has more subsystems


----------



## alphaxindia

Indian Navy don't need to look at aircrafts of US origin, as our own defense authorities don' trust them, as they ask for several treaties before we can purchase. 

And also training of pilots is more important then to have highest level of technology. It is experience + courage = success in any battlefield.


----------



## marcos98

*AESA Radars are a Highlight of Aero-India​*
Active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar technology is a requirement for India's Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) competition, the biggest in the world. Consequently, a lot of maneuvering was apparent at the Aero India show last month, as fighter manufacturers worked to define their AESA answers and (in some cases) stall competitors.

Boeing's F/A-18E/F Super Hornet has the simplest answer. Raytheon's APG-79 radar is standard on the Block 2 airplane, the current variant, and Boeing has not indicated it's considering alternatives. This allows Boeing to wave a low-risk banner, offering, essentially, the aircraft flying with the U.S. Navy and on order for Australia.

Lockheed Martin had a choice of three radars. Raytheon's Advanced Combat Radar (RACR) and Northrop Grumman's Scalable Active Beam Radar (SABR) fit in an F-16, but Lockheed ultimately chose Northrop Grumman's APG-80, in service in the United Arab Emirates' F-16E/F. Two reasons are behind this, says Northrop Grumman: The proposed F-16IN for India is similar to the E/F and can accept the APG-80, which needs more power and cooling than RACR or SABR, and is lower risk. Northrop Grumman says no APG-80 antennas have had to be repaired, in normal use, since tests started over four years ago. "The antenna will outlast the airframe," the company says. A few modules might fail over its lifetime, but they won't affect performance enough to make it worth unsealing the radome and replacing them.

Eurofighter holds a unique view of the AESA issue. Executives say the Selec Captor mechanically scanned array (MSA) beats any in-service AESA for the Typhoon's mission. A clue to their thinking emerged at an Aero India seminar. Peter Gutsmiedl, senior vice president of engineering at EADS Military Air Systems, pointed out ways in which an AESA could be integrated into Typhoon, including small side arrays, an azimuth gimbal and the so-called "swashplate" radar, a canted antenna on a rotating mount. The goal is to overcome drawbacks of a fixed AESA: narrower field of view than an MSA and diminishing effective aperture and performance at the edges of that field.

Meanwhile, a spat between France and Sweden is developing. In 2007, Saab struck a deal with Thales to provide an AESA antenna for the Gripen Demo program, to be mated with the signal processor from the JAS 39C's Saab PS-05 MSA radar. The Thales AESA replaced the passive-scan antenna of Rafale's RBE2.

But three things happened: Thales and Dassault were given the go-ahead to develop and produce the AESA for Rafale; Dassault has taken a large shareholding in Thales; and the Gripen NG has emergedin India and Brazilas a competitor to Rafale. Thales will honor the Gripen Demo contract but its AESA will not be available for a production NG.

Sweden has talked about RACR, but would prefer the PS-05/A's "back end" modules for ease of integration and to stay away from control issues associated with U.S. components. The answer may lie with Selex, which, first as Ferranti, then as GEC-Marconi and subsequently as BAE Systems, was Sweden's partner on the original PS-05/A.

Selex, in accordance with the philosophy of John Roulston, leader of the Captor design team, has been working on simpler, lower-cost *AESAsin fact, its first production contract was not for a fighter radar but a retrofit to U.S. Coast Guard HC-130s. Its Vixen series of forward-looking radars, banned by the U.S. from South Korea's F/A-50, also received a launch order from U.S. Customs and Border Protection, with the 500-module Vixen 500 to be integrated on Cessna Citations.

It's not surprising, therefore, that Saab is in talks with Selex about using its AESA technology in the Gripen NG radar. The NG is not competing with the Typhoon except in India. It is also unlikely (as different as they are) that both aircraft would make an MMRCA short list.


----------



## SpArK

Eurofighter At Aero India 2011​


----------



## GORKHALI

*Airbus to pitch refueler at Aero India*
*SOURCE STRATPOST* -European aerospace major, Airbus will show off a model of its A330 MRTT at Aero India 2011 in Bangalore next month.
Airbus has pitched the aircraft for the Indian Air Force (IAF) competition for six mid-air refueling aircraft, in which it is likely to be competing with the Russian IL-78. This is the second time the IAF running this tender, after its selection of the MRTT was rejected last year because the Indian Finance Ministry considered the aircraft too expensive, especially considering that the IAF already flies the Russian aircraft.
Airbus is also hoping to win the United States Air Force (USAF) KC-X tender program for 179 refueling aircraft, in which it is competing with Boeing.
Airbus Military will also exhibit a model of its C295 twin-turboprop military transport aircraft, which it says is &#8216;able to carry up to nine tonnes of cargo, land on unprepared airstrips, and perform the widest range of missions ranging for anti-submarine warfare to maritime and border surveillance and any kind of humanitarian aid&#8217;. 
MILITARY AVIATION AND SPACE TECHNOLOGY NEWS: Airbus to pitch refueler at Aero India


----------



## SpArK

*FLASH! Two Rafales Coming To Aero India 2011​*



This was a rumour doing the rounds for a while. Finally got an official confirmation from Dassault. Two Rafales will make their first public Indian appearance at Aero India 2011 next month at the IAF's Yelahanka air force base..... Dassault will also be bringing a Falcon 7X and a Falcon 2000LX. More details shortly.

Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: FLASH! Two Rafales Coming To Aero India 2011


----------



## Kinetic

So is that mean both EFT and Rafale coming to the Aero India 2011?


----------



## SpArK

SpArK said:


> *FLASH! Two Rafales Coming To Aero India 2011​*
> 
> 
> 
> This was a rumour doing the rounds for a while. Finally got an official confirmation from Dassault. Two Rafales will make their first public Indian appearance at Aero India 2011 next month at the IAF's Yelahanka air force base..... Dassault will also be bringing a Falcon 7X and a Falcon 2000LX. More details shortly.
> 
> Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: FLASH! Two Rafales Coming To Aero India 2011



*Further update*

[@6.00PM IST] The Rafale was seen as something of an underdog in the MMRCA competition for a while, though recent reports have put it on top of the pack in the $11-billion deal for 126 fighter aircraft. Conspiciously closed to the media in India, *Dassault's bird has been the least visible of the six contenders in the competition -- a deliberate strategy, it so happens. Its appearance next month outside Bangalore will be the first time the aircraft will be seen in public in India (in September 2009, the aircraft was in India for trials, and was usefully snapped at the time by a single photographer).*

*Dassault believes that the MMRCA competition is a professional tender, and that flaunting the aircraft (at considerable expense, of course) at an air show in India is an unnecessary exercise. It would therefore be interesting to know what's changed now. Does Dassault smell a win? Clearly the company is convinced that this is the one time that it shouldn't be conservative about displaying their contender.

There's no confirmation yet on the MiG-35, but chances are it'll be there too. So it looks like we're going to have a full line up of all six MMRCA horses in a pretty little courseline at Yelahanka. How sweet would that be.*


Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: FLASH! Two Rafales Coming To Aero India 2011


----------



## marcos98

Rafale.
Typhoon.
Gripen
all in one place.

.....smoking

too bad i can't be there


----------



## SpArK

marcos98 said:


> Rafale.
> Typhoon.
> Gripen
> all in one place.
> 
> .....smoking
> 
> too bad i can't be there



Yankees given up on the super bug or what???


----------



## GORKHALI

WATCHOUT FOR THIS ALIENWARE IN AERO INDIA 2011


----------



## SpArK

​


----------



## GareebNawaz

Wish we could pick 2 aircraft of each for mmrca. Wasn't there a plan for 126+74? EF+Rafale


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Wish we could pick 2 aircraft of each for mmrca. Wasn't there a plan for 126+74? EF+Rafale


I also feel the same but this will not happen. Only one will be selected so that if the number is large we could negotiate more on technology and price. Also IAF wants to reduce the number of platform they operate.


----------



## GareebNawaz

angeldemon_007 said:


> I also feel the same but this will not happen. Only one will be selected so that if the number is large we could negotiate more on technology and price. Also IAF wants to reduce the number of platform they operate.



what would you pick EF or rafale?


----------



## angeldemon_007

My pick would be EU Typhoon only if the Tranche 3B has the claimed A2G capability otherwise its Rafale.


----------



## GORKHALI

What New expected in
Aero India 2011?? 

BY ADMIN AT 17 JANUARY, 2011, 3:09 AM SOURCE : IDRW NEWS NETWORK India is all set to host 8th edition of countries premium air show and aviation exhibition which will began from February 9 to 13 in Bangalore, India at the Yelahanka Air Force Station. Aero India 2011 will be much bigger than previous one since more than 300 foreign companies will participating since Indian Air force and Indian military has been in shopping sphere to induct newer aircrafts in their fleet . MMRCA tender as usual will be highlight of the show since all 6 bidders in the race to provide 126 fighter aircrafts will be displaying their fighter aircrafts , but for the first time French finally will be bringing Rafale Omni-role fighter aircraft for Aero India , another first will be Saab which will bring Gripen NG Demo Aircraft finally to Aero India , Saab previously brought Gripen C/D Variants in previous Aero India, not only this Gripen NG will also come with Two Gripen C/D variant , Saab stalls and exhibition area have always been a Crowd puller in previous air shows and we don&#8217;t expect them to disappoint now so watch out for Saab corner. Lockheed Martin will be bringing UAE F-16 Block 60 to Aero India Again along with F-35 simulator. Nothing much is expected new from the Boeing and Russian front rather than bringing Super Hornet and Mig-35. this is make or break deal for many since short listing of vendors and their machine will began soon after Aero India is over, so keep your eyes and ears open to get lot of inside information and rumors regarding the tender, idrw.org also be will closely monitoring the whole buzz before final results so stay with us. In the Helicopter front we expect LCH-2 along with LCH-1 will be present in Aero India, regarding LCH-2 we have been informed will have its first flight before Aero India and will have additional sensors and other weapons package to carry weapons testing through the year, remember first aircraft was built to test the flight characteristics of the aircraft, Dhruv WSI has already carried out many of the weapons testing for Weaponised Dhruv variant and also for LCH Program, there also will be HAL &#8217;s light observation helicopter (LOH ) Mock up and we might be also able to see smaller models of HAL &#8217;s Proposed 10 tonne helicopter in lines of Mi-17V Currently operated by our Armed forces . Unmanned aircrafts will be dominated by Indian Male UAV &#8217;s along with other variants also making its debut, Europeans will also be bringing some UAV &#8217;s from their counters and we expect Mantis to be there to. Presentation and seminar on India&#8217;s Unmanned and Combat Unmanned aircraft (Aura) is expected. On Tejas Mk-2 front we expect some models or at least CAD images of the jet to be shown in the show, along with the AMCA wind tunnel model which was presented in previous airshow too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

yepee!LCH 2 ,TEJAS MK 2 ,AURA UCAV,AMCA,LOH,MEDIUM HELICOPTER.. OMG!!its getting larger and larger . Banglorites surely gonna party tonite lol !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*No Russian Fighters In Aero India-2011 !!!​*







Heard from Russian officials that no Russian fighters are planned for Aero India, and no simulators also!!

Chindits: No Russian Fighters In Aero India-2011 !!!


----------



## kingdurgaking

Hmmm Russians are aware that they are out of MMRCA contest...
When the results are announced this year there wont be any companies joining Aero-India... so Aero - India will be only showcasing Indian products from Next year...


----------



## angeldemon_007

Russians should bring their PakFa. I hope some information on FGFA would be provided.


----------



## bhagat

Rafael Products on Showcase at Aero India 2011
2011-01-17 Rafael Advanced Defense Systems provides its clients with a full range of solutions for locating, detecting, identifying and neutralizing threats as well as pin-point solutions. They have confirmed following exhibits for Aero India 2011.

Among the Advanced defense solutions Rafael will display:
IRON DOME: All weather mobile defense solution for countering short range rockets and
artillery shells. It can address threats at ranges up to 70 km.
IMILIE: Cost effective multi-source, multi-task imagery intelligence system. It receives, exploits
and processes multiple imagery and data. It is also capable of disseminating intelligence to authorized end users and clients.
SPYDER SR/MR: SPYDER family of air defense systems is capable of engaging and destroying a wide variety of threats faced on a modern battlefield. Threats addressed include PGMs, stand-
off weapons, cruise missiles, UAVs, helicopters and aircrafts.
STUNNER: Interceptor for Davids Sling system, Stunner offers affordable solution to the asymmetric threat of short-range ballistic missiles, large caliber rockets and cruise missiles.
PYTHON 5: Full- Sphere 5th generation air-to-air missile, it offers excellent resistance to countermeasures.
DERBY: Already in service with Indian Navy Sea Harrier fleet, Derby offers all weather performance.
SPICE 1000/2000: SPICE family of guidance kits can be used to convert conventional bombs into stand-off autonomous weapon system with high accuracy.
SPIKE FAMILY: Tactical Precision Missile family spanning across various platforms like helicopters, LCV and naval platforms.
GLOBAL LINK: Real Time Data Processing and Distribution System.
RAVNET300: Communication Digital Network Solution for Existing Radios.
LITE SHIELD  Electronic Attack Pod for Close Protection and Escort Jamming


----------



## sreekimpact

Help needed ...i registered online couple of days ago ..paid thru credit card..
got confirmation frm the bank(axis).... thats all!!

Nothing from Aero india webiste ..no reply ...nothing...


----------



## GORKHALI

F-16 looking for celebrity

BANGALORE: The Americans
have set their marketing
wheels on motion again.
Lockheed Martin has launched
a search for "the right
celebrity" to match the power and style of its aircraft F-16IN
Super Viper, that is flying in
February's Aero India show. Lockheed is confident of
finalizing the celebrity by the
first week of February. "We
should finalize the personality
just ahead of the air show,"
Lockheed representatives told TOI on Monday. The US has been trying every
window of opportunity to
market the F-16 in India. It has
offered rides to Indian
celebrities in the 2007 and
2009 air shows. While Ratan Tata flew the aircraft in 2007,
Abhinav Bindra did the 2009
flight. A Delhi-based journalist
was the first Indian woman to
fly the F-16IN in 2009. This year, the US is looking
forward to a grand flight in the
show, after which India will
decide on the purchase of 126
fighters among six aircraft,
including the F-16IN, that it has tested. MARKETING WITH A BANG The US is the first western
nation to market its fighter
planes through strategies like
celebrity rides, permitting easy
access to its fighters and
simulators. People were pleasantly shocked in 2007
when the US chose to fly celebs
in its fighter aircraft -- that too
when it was believed that the
F-16 would not enter India,
following its supposed success during the Gulf war. FOR THE FEEL OF IT Like in 2009, this year too,
Lockheed will permit select
persons to fly the F-16
simulator that will be installed
either at the air show venue or
at a star hotel. A ride has also been planned on the US C-130J
transport aircraft. India has
purchased six of these.​


----------



## SpArK




----------



## jha

^^ This article reminds me of the days when Britain denied us the Tornado and we had to settle for Jaguar..
Even 15 years back if any indian had talked about procuring these kinds of weapons , he would have been laughed at..15 years is enough to change perception about a country it seems..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*LCA Navy, A330 MRTT To Debut In Aero India-2011​*





Chindits: LCA Navy, A330 MRTT To Debut In Aero India-2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> For MRH HELICOPTER, MBDA is offering MARTE ER. Marte ER has already been integrated and qualified on the medium-range NH90 helicopter. Marte ER adds a turbo-engine motor that takes the missiles range out to over 100km. With India actively looking for a MRH (medium range helicopter) capabilities, Marte ER should be a major talking point during the show.



Interesting infos on their website as well;



> In addition to these, a new, fixed wing air-launched version, MARTE MK2S-A, has been added to the family: For each platform and for each Marte system the same missile is used. Navies operating medium naval helicopters such as the NH-90 or the AW101 will therefore be able to maintain a common stock of missiles for deployment from both their helicopters and from their ships *and air forces will similarly be able to equip their LCA (light combat aircraft) with the same missile*.


 
Marte, marte MK2/N, missile system - MBDA MIssile system


----------



## Haseebullah

This exhibition sounds pretty interesting.Hope they air the whole thing so i can see it on national television.


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

I think this show will be the most successful Aero India ever.


----------



## jha

*Rafael Products on Showcase at Aero India 2011*





Rafael Advanced Defense Systems provides its clients with a full range of solutions for locating, detecting, identifying and neutralizing threats as well as pin-point solutions. They have confirmed following exhibits for Aero India 2011.

Among the Advanced defense solutions Rafael will display:

* IRON DOME: All weather mobile defense solution for countering short range rockets and
artillery shells. It can address threats at ranges up to 70 km.

* IMILIE: Cost effective multi-source, multi-task imagery intelligence system. It receives, exploits
and processes multiple imagery and data. It is also capable of disseminating intelligence to authorized end users and clients.

* SPYDER SR/MR: SPYDER family of air defense systems is capable of engaging and destroying a wide variety of threats faced on a modern battlefield. Threats addressed include PGMs, stand-
off weapons, cruise missiles, UAVs, helicopters and aircrafts.

* STUNNER: Interceptor for Davids Sling system, Stunner offers affordable solution to the asymmetric threat of short-range ballistic missiles, large caliber rockets and cruise missiles.

* PYTHON 5: Full- Sphere 5th generation air-to-air missile, it offers excellent resistance to countermeasures.

* DERBY: Already in service with Indian Navy Sea Harrier fleet, Derby offers all weather performance.

* SPICE 1000/2000: SPICE family of guidance kits can be used to convert conventional bombs into stand-off autonomous weapon system with high accuracy.

* SPIKE FAMILY: Tactical Precision Missile family spanning across various platforms like helicopters, LCV and naval platforms.

* GLOBAL LINK: Real Time Data Processing and Distribution System.

* RAVNET300: Communication Digital Network Solution for Existing Radios.

* LITE SHIELD  Electronic Attack Pod for Close Protection and Escort Jamming.

Rafael Products on Showcase at Aero India 2011 | India Defence


----------



## Gabbar

Aero India 2011: India to showcase attack copter​
Bangalore: Indias first indigenous attack helicopter, the Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) developed by HAL and due for induction into the Indian Air Force by 2012-13 , will make its first flight during Aero India from February 9 to 13. Its first test flight was in March last year. 

The second and third flights were in April and May 2010 and as of now, over 20 test flights have checked various parameters. These have paved the way for testing with weapons. 

*While the first prototype could fly at the air show, the second prototype, which will be weaponized, is expected to be unveiled too. Two more prototypes are under construction. HAL commenced work on the LCH in 2006. *
The copter is an attack variant of the HAL Dhruv, which has been inducted into the armed forces. The copter was designed using a successful and proven helicopter as the base platform. *HAL has tentative orders to deliver 65 LCHs to the IAF and over 100 to the Army. *HAL will also showcase the mockup of the Light Utility Helicopter (LUH) which is being developed indigenously and the Multirole Transport Aircraft (MTA) being done in collaboration with Russia . 

Two Chetak helicopters are expected to be handed over to a Third World country. While export orders are nothing to write home about, there have been occasional purchases by other countries. Chile signed a contract with HAL for about seven Dhruv ALHs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Scene hots up for Aero India 2011​*
Bangalore, Jan 21, DHNS:

With ''Aero India 2011'' just a few weeks away, aviation and defence companies are gearing up to showcase their products at the international aerospace show.

The Indian Air Force (IAF) is busy readying the venue - the Yelahanka Air Force Station - for the event.

*Of the defence PSUs, the Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) will display the indigenously developed Network Centric Warfare technologies*. It makes use of computer processing power and networking communications technology to provide shared information of the battle space among defence forces. The NCW solutions include Command and Control System, a major display on Air Space Management; Multi-Sensor Tracking, Situation Simulator and Tactical Algorithm for Air Defence applications; Battlefield Management System for supporting military users of all levels in a tactical battle area - from the individual soldier up to the Battalion HQ; Coastal Surveillance System, an all-weather 24x7 surveillance system for safeguarding the nations coastline.

*BEL will also showcase Software Defined Radios, Next Generation Bulk Encryptor and High Data Tactical Radio, Radar Finger Printing System (RFPS), an airborne equipment that carries out Fine Grain Analysis; Digital Flight Control Computer (DFCC), a computer-used onboard aircraft for flight control functions; and Identification Friend or Foe, an electronic system which can determine the intent of an aircraft.
*
The highlight of BELs outdoor display will be the entire range of sub-systems that constitute Akash, the indigenous guided missile air defence weapon system. Another major system is Weapon Locating Radar, the state-of-the-art passive, phased array radar which has undergone successful user trials. Both these systems have been designed by the DRDO. 

*Airbus Military*

Although Airbus Military, the military aircraft-producing wing of Airbus Industry is participating in the airshow, it will not demonstrate any aircraft at the event. However, the company began its promotion in the City much in advance, with its Market Development head, Didier Vernet announcing on Friday that it was in the race to supply six mid-air refuelling transport aircraft to the Indian Air Force. The firm is competing with the Russian-made IL-78 to supply the Airbus A330 multi-role tanker transport.


Scene hots up for Aero India 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

> Of the defence PSUs, the Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) will display the indigenously developed Network Centric Warfare technologies. It makes use of computer processing power and networking communications technology to provide shared information of the battle space among defence forces. *The NCW solutions include Command and Control System, a major display on Air Space Management; Multi-Sensor Tracking, Situation Simulator and Tactical Algorithm for Air Defence applications; Battlefield Management System for supporting military users of all levels in a tactical battle area - from the individual soldier up to the Battalion HQ; Coastal Surveillance System, an all-weather 24x7 surveillance system for safeguarding the nations coastline.*
> 
> BEL will also showcase Software Defined Radios, Next Generation Bulk Encryptor and High Data Tactical Radio, Radar Finger Printing System (RFPS), an airborne equipment that carries out Fine Grain Analysis; Digital Flight Control Computer (DFCC), a computer-used onboard aircraft for flight control functions; and Identification Friend or Foe, an electronic system which can determine the intent of an aircraft.



WoW! A wide variety of systems for complete netcentric warfare. Waiting for the pics.


----------



## GareebNawaz

Can't wait for this thing to happen!!


----------



## bhagat

Paris - France is sending two Rafale fighters to the Aero India airshow at Bangalore, a French Air Force spokesman said, confirming a report in specialist newsletter TTU. This will be a first showing of the Dassault Rafale in India, the newsletter said.

The French fighter is a contender in the Indian Air Force's competition for 126 Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft (MMRCA), vying against the Boeing F/A-18, Lockheed Martin F-16, Eurofighter Typhoon, MiG-35, and Saab Gripen.

Eurofighter announced the Typhoon combat aircraft would also be in attendance in the form of two aircraft belonging to the Italian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bigoren

Did russia join in this ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Yup, this Aero India is going to nuts!!




> Did russia join in this ?



Nope, no MIG 35 this time.



> ^^ will the ruskies send pak fa prototypes?



Dont think so.


----------



## GareebNawaz

^^ will the ruskies send pak fa prototypes?


----------



## khatarnak gunda

majesticpankaj said:


> hey...anyone knows how to get the pass for the aero show..... i am in bangalore want to see the show desperately.





go and get it..... just kidding.


----------



## khatarnak gunda

Liquid said:


> Yup, this Aero India is going to nuts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no MIG 35 this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think so.





uh! may be russians got the idea where the wind is blowing....

they might be thinking that they have wasted money by fielding the jet in trials and evaluation process and now saving money by not sending the jet for aeroindia 11

and why to show pak-fa? the deal is already in their hands and even the prototypes are in very early stage of development and not yet ready for the shows of this kind.


----------



## SpArK

majesticpankaj said:


> hey...anyone knows how to get the pass for the aero show..... i am in bangalore want to see the show desperately.



https://www.aeroindia.in/GeneralVisitorRegistration.aspx

Register there..

I will be there too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Typhoons From Italian AF At Aero India This Year​*













Two Eurofighters from the Italian Air Force will be flown in for Aero India 2011 next month at the Yelahanka air force base. In 2009, the company sent Luftwaffe Typhoons. With that, the Typhoons of three of its six operators will have brought their jets to the country. In October last year, the Royal Air Force brought Typhoons for a joint exercise at the Kalaikunda air force base in East India.


Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: Typhoons From Italian AF At Aero India This Year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Impasse

I am coming too... Just registered...


----------



## Kinetic

SpArK said:


> https://www.aeroindia.in/GeneralVisitorRegistration.aspx
> 
> Register there..
> 
> I will be there too...



It says that for general visitors the exhibition area is restricted, only the airshow! Pls pls take lots of pics and HD videos. Specially LCH.



Impasse said:


> I am coming too... Just registered...



You too dude take lots of pics and videos. Are you visiting exhibition area? If yes, how?


----------



## Kinetic

MBDA is offering huge range of missiles...... I think IAF must go for Meteor if any Euro-canards are selected or not. 

*Mica BVR air to air missile
Meteor long range air to air missile
Dual Mode Brimstone short range air to surface missile
Taurus KEPD 350 long range air to surface cruise missile
SCALP/Storm Shadow long range air to surface cruise missile
PARS 3 helicopter launched ATGM 
MARTE ER helicopter launched anti ship missile
ASRAAM short rage air to air misile
Fire Shadow loitering munitions
Exocet anti-ship missile family
Milan ATGM
Aster SAM family*


----------



## rockstarIN

Meteor will definitely come to India, it with Grip, EF & Fafale. We will get it anyways....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> The Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) is expected to fly again at Aero India 2011, this time not as a prototype or test aircraft but an &#8216;operational capable aircraft&#8217; of the Indian Air Force. Both the single seat and two-seat versions will be displayed. While Tejas is far from ready for operational capability, it will symbolize India&#8217;s technological capability to meet that challenge and progress toward flying a more advanced, indigenous combat aircraft in the future.



&#8216;Operational Capable&#8217; Tejas to Fly Again at Aero-India 2011 - Defense-Update


----------



## Impasse

Kinetic said:


> It says that for general visitors the exhibition area is restricted, only the airshow! Pls pls take lots of pics and HD videos. Specially LCH.
> 
> 
> 
> You too dude take lots of pics and videos. Are you visiting exhibition area? If yes, how?



I don't know about that... I booked the ticket which is for 500 bucks and now how much they let me see is up to them


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*British aerospace firms eye partnerships at air show​*
About 40 leading British aerospace firms will participate in Aero India 2011, the Bangalore air show next week to forge partnerships and joint ventures with Indian companies, the UK Trade and Investment (UKTI) office said Thursday.

British Minister for Defense Equipment Support and Technology Peter Luff will lead a large defence and business delegation to the five-day air show at the Indian Air Force (IAF) base near Yelahanka on the citys outskirts, where the British firms will showcase their cutting edge technology in the defense, aviation and security sectors.

Forging industrial partnerships and joint ventures between our defense industries, air force and defense scientists and Indian counterparts will be high on our agenda during the visit to Aero India, a world class show and best in the region, Luff said in a statement.

*The delegation will also discuss with the Indian authorities prospects of the Eurofighter Typhoon in the 126 Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) tender for the IAF *The Typhoon, a product of a European consortium, including Britain, Germany, Italy and Spain, is in the race with five other global aerospace majors for the 126 fighter aircraft order from the IAF, estimated to be worth USD 10 billion.

Our strategic relationship with India is important and we are keen to engage in both the defense and security sectors to enhance the relationship, Luff said.

Other British aerospace firms with business interests in India are Cobham, Hampson, Magellan, STG and Preston.

British aerospace firms are developing their business across India. Our representation at air show spans a wide spectrum with business interests here such as BAE Systems and Rolls Royce, British High Commissioner to India Richard Stagg noted.

According to UKTIs Defense and Security Organization (DSO) head Richard Paniguian, the British industry is keen to identify opportunities in the Indian sub-continent for long-term industrial partnerships in air, land, maritime and security sectors.

The delegation will include Air Marshal Kevin J. Leeson, Chief of Material, Royal Air Force, Air Vice Marshal Nigel Maddox, UKTI-DSO Military Adviser and Alan Malpas, UKTI Regional Director for India, the Middle East and Northern Africa.

British aerospace firms eye partnerships at air show | StratPost


----------



## SpArK

*Raytheon&#8217;s offering at Aero India​*
US defense systems manufacturer Raytheon plans to exhibit a wide range of products and programs in the areas of Intelligence, Surveillance And Reconnaissance (ISR), Command, Control And Communications (C3), integrated air & missile defense, missile systems, radar and homeland security (including coastal/maritime security), at Aero India 2011 in Bangalore next week.



> The APG-79 APG-79 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar.



For the F/A-18IN being pitched by Boeing for the 126 Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) tender of the Indian Air Force (IAF), Raytheon is offering &#8216;an integrated sensor suite that is comprised of the combat-proven APG-79 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, ALR-67(V)3 Advanced Radar Warning Receiver (RWR), ALE-50 towed decoy, and the ATFLIR targeting pod&#8217;. Raytheon says these systems comprise the baseline equipment on Block II Super Hornets for the US Navy, F/A-18E/F and the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) F/A-18F aircraft.




> The APG-79 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar on board the F/A-18 Super Hornet.




Raytheon says it has delivered more than 250 APG-79 AESA radars, adding that &#8216;ongoing radar upgrades and technology advancements will continue in the future due to a robust roadmap in place for radar development and further expansion of capabilities&#8217;.

Raytheon is also offering an advanced electronic warfare suite and towed decoy system, for the F-16IN, Lockheed Martin&#8217;s entry in the MMRCA contest.

The company is exhibiting a suite of air-to-air and air-to-surface weapons specifically for the MMRCA contest, including, Advance Medium Air-to-Air Missile, AIM-9X Sidewinder, High-Speed Anti-Radiation Missile, Joint Standoff Weapon, Enhanced Paveway&#8482; II and Maverick at the show.

Raytheon officials point out that its range of weapons systems are compatible with five of the six aircraft competing in the MMRCA.

&#8220;Raytheon&#8217;s MMRCA weapons have baseline integration on multiple platforms, including all the western aircraft being offered for MMRCA,&#8221; says Harry Schulte, Vice President of Raytheon Missile Systems&#8217; Air Warfare Systems product line. &#8220;This translates into significant cost avoidance and also means the IAF won&#8217;t need to wait on weapons integration before their aircraft are operational,&#8221; he adds.

His company also plans to exhibit maritime surveillance capabilities like the Multi-Spectral Targeting Systems for use on SH-60R and SH-60S helicopters, the APY-10 and SeaVue surveillance radars.

Raytheon says the SeaVue XMC radar family has expanded new capabilities that provide a &#8216;significant increase in the ability to perform wide area surveillance and sort out and identify threats quickly and efficiently&#8217;. The company says the SeaVue XMC radar is known for its proven ability to detect small maritime vessels in high sea states, and has been &#8216;acknowledged for detecting stealthy Self Propelled Semi-Submersible crafts&#8217;.

Raytheon says it is now considering establishing manufacturing in India and partnering with India to be a global supplier. &#8220;We&#8217;ve established strong ties with organizations such as Larsen & Toubro, Data Patterns, Astra Microwave, and Precision Electronics, among others. In the future, we will seek to expand our relationships in both the defense and civil security markets,&#8221; says the company.

Raytheon's offering at Aero India | StratPost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL plans treat for Aero India
*




> Showcasing the success of its burgeoning helicopter business, aerospace giant Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), will treat spectators at next week&#8217;s Aero India 2011 air show in Bangalore to a daring display of helicopter aerobatics by its newly-built Light Combat Helicopter (LCH).
> 
> HAL honchos promise that the LCH will fly manoeuvres that will eclipse the Indian Air Force&#8217;s globally-acclaimed Sarang aerobatics team, which flies the Dhruv helicopter. This is rare confidence in a helicopter that came onto the drawing board just three years ago; currently, there is only a single flying prototype of the LCH, which has flown 60 hours since it took to the air last May. The second prototype of the LCH is scheduled to make its first flight live at Aero India 2011. Eventually, India&#8217;s military plans to buy 65 of these heavily armed and armoured attack helicopters.
> 
> Alongside the LCH, the Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter is also set to make a splash at the air show. Five Dhruvs will be handed over to the Indian Army as the first tranche of an order of 105 helicopters. In addition, the IAF has ordered 54 Dhruvs, which HAL supplies at a competitive price of about Rs 44 crore each.
> All this is part of HAL&#8217;s growing focus on helicopters. &#8220;Our helicopter business is currently just 5-10% of our total turnover (HAL turnover: Rs 11,457 crores in 2009-10)&#8221;, says P Soundara Rajan, the chief of HAL&#8217;s Helicopter Complex. &#8220;By 2022, a range of home-grown helicopters will account for 25% of HAL&#8217;s revenues.&#8221; The foundation of this growing helicopter business is the Dhruv ALH, in which HAL developed the basic rotary wing technologies that are now being adapted into successor products that include the Weaponised Dhruv, the LCH, the Light Utility Helicopter, and the prospective Indian Multi-Role Helicopter.
> 
> Besides a gigantic Rs 7000 crore order of 159 Dhruvs from the Indian military, that helicopter is drawing attention from overseas. Ecuador, which bought 7 Dhruvs in an internationally tendered competition, is so pleased with the product that it is exploring the purchase of more. On a visit to the Dhruv assembly hangar, Business Standard witnessed the finishing touches being given to a Dhruv for the Ecuador Air Force, which is buying a replacement for one of the Dhruvs that crashed due to a pilot&#8217;s error. The nose of the Dhruv was being painted with a cobra head and &#8212; as requested by Ecuador&#8217;s air force &#8212; the word &#8220;cobra&#8221; was painted above it in Devanagari script.
> 
> &#8220;We are ramping up the production of Dhruvs to cater for the growing demand from the military, the paramilitary forces, and state governments. There is also overseas interest from the Indonesian and Malaysian armed forces&#8221;, reveals Ashok Nayak, HAL&#8217;s Chairman and Managing Director. &#8220;But our main focus is India&#8217;s military. This year, we will give them 25 Dhruvs; and, from next year onwards, we will hand over 36 Dhruvs each year. Orders from other customers will be delivered over and above this basic production.&#8221;
> 
> The key to HAL&#8217;s helicopter plans is the Shakti engine, which was jointly developed by French engine-maker Turbomeca, in partnership with HAL (Turbomeca 83%, HAL 17%). Especially designed for the 20,000 foot altitudes that characterise large sections of the Indian borders with Pakistan and China, a configuration of twin Shakti engines powering a 5.5 tonne helicopter has proven to be a world-beating combination.
> 
> Designed to allow two pilots to hover above a helipad at 20,000 feet, carrying 200 kilogrammes of payload, a Dhruv helicopter powered by the Shakti engine exceeded that requirement handily during tests last summer. At the Indian Army&#8217;s 21,000 foot high Sonam Post, astride the Siachen Glacier, the test helicopter hovered with a payload of 600 kilogrammes. Already an economical helicopter producer, HAL plans to cut costs by using common Indian-built parts across its planned range of helicopters. Besides the Shakti engine, HAL plans to use common communication and navigation equipment, and common cockpit equipment like pilots&#8217; seats and avionics.
> 
> &#8220;Having entirely indigenised the Dhruv&#8217;s design, our next focus will be on developing component systems within the country&#8221;, says Soundara Rajan. &#8220;Today the glass cockpit, the auto pilot and the vibration monitoring system all come from abroad. Now we will cut down costs by increasing the level of indigenisation in our helicopters.&#8221;



HAL plans treat for Aero India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GORKHALI

*LCH TD 2 * 

*http://chaffandflare.blogspot.com/2011/02/hal-plans-treat-for-aero-india.html*






courtesy *AJAY SHUKLA *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GORKHALI

Showcasing the success of its burgeoning helicopter business, aerospace giant Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), will treat spectators at next weeks Aero India 2011 air show in Bangalore to a daring display of helicopter aerobatics by its newly-built Light Combat Helicopter (LCH).

HAL honchos promise that the LCH will fly manoeuvres that will eclipse the Indian Air Forces globally-acclaimed Sarang aerobatics team, which flies the Dhruv helicopter. This is rare confidence in a helicopter that came onto the drawing board just three years ago; currently, there is only a single flying prototype of the LCH, which has flown 60 hours since it took to the air last May. The second prototype of the LCH is scheduled to make its first flight live at Aero India 2011


----------



## jha

*Boeing Reveals Massive Presence at Aero India 2011*

The Boeing Company [NYSE: BA] will showcase a broad range of aerospace capabilities at the upcoming Aero India 2011 show, held February 9 -13 in Bangalore. "We are excited by India's growing engagement as one of our key aerospace customers and supplier partners," said Dinesh Keskar, president Boeing India and vice president Boeing International.

"The breadth and depth of our commitment is demonstrated though our companywide participation in defense and civil aviation at Aero India 2011." Boeing's exhibit in Hall E will feature large-scale models, interactive displays, a P-8I mobile console, and an F/A-18E/F Super Hornet simulator with a next-generation cockpit.

Other defense capabilities to be highlighted include the Boeing C-17 Globemaster III, AH-64D Apache, CH-47F Chinook, Airborne Early Warning & Control (AEW&C), ScanEagle, and weapons. The company also will feature commercial airplanes such as the Boeing 787 Dreamliner, 777, 747-8 passenger and freighter series, and best-selling Next-Generation 737.

During the show's twice-daily flying demonstrations, Boeing will present the capabilities of its advanced, combat-proven, multirole F/A-18E/F Super Hornet strike fighter -- with a full weapons payload -- and conduct customer orientation flights. Visitors also will see the C-17 Globemaster III military transport and, making its international debut, a representation of the Super Hornet International Roadmap, which will be on static display February 9.

The company will keep the media informed about its activities through a briefing schedule at the media centre.

Note: All times listed below are local to Bangalore.

TUESDAY, February 8
1500 &#8211; Boeing in India Overview &#8211; The Oberoi Hotel
Dinesh Keskar, president, Boeing India and vice president, Boeing International, gives reporters an overview of Boeing&#8217;s local industry partnerships and technology initiatives. Mark Kronenberg, vice president, International Business Development for Boeing Defense, Space & Security (BDS), discusses BDS' strategy for India, including new market opportunities, ongoing campaigns and teaming with local partners.

WEDNESDAY, February 9
1500 &#8211; Boeing Commercial Airplanes Overview &#8211; Media Center Hall E, Room A
Dinesh Keskar, president, Boeing India, and vice president, Boeing International, provides an overview of the Indian commercial aviation market, current important trends and Boeing&#8217;s products and services.

THURSDAY, February 10
1000 &#8211; F/A-18E/F Super Hornet Briefing &#8211; Media Center Hall E, Room A
Kory Mathews, vice president, F/A-18 & EA-18 Programs, presents a detailed overview of the capabilities now onboard the F/A-18E/F Super Hornet Block II and the aircraft&#8217;s growth plans, including the new Super Hornet International Roadmap. Rick McCrary, director, International Business Development and Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) capture team lead, also participates in the briefing and Q-and-A, along with executives from General Electric and Raytheon.
1300 &#8211; P-8I Briefing &#8211; Media Center Hall E, Room A

Leland Wight, P-8I program manager, briefs reporters on Boeing&#8217;s P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft. The P-8I, designed specifically for the Indian Navy, is the &#8220;next generation&#8221; in maritime patrol and reconnaissance, and will provide maritime security for the Indian Navy.

FRIDAY, February 11
1200 &#8211; C-17 Globemaster III Briefing &#8211; Media Center Hall E, Room A
Patrick Druez, C-17 Business Development, provides an overview of the military and humanitarian capabilities of the C-17 Globemaster III, the world's most advanced and capable heavy-lift aircraft.
1300 &#8211; Rotorcraft Briefing &#8211; Media Center Hall E, Room A
Wes Spreen, Regional Director &#8211; India, Boeing Mobility Systems International Business Development, briefs reporters on Boeing&#8217;s rotorcraft business, focusing on the CH-47F Chinook heavy-lift helicopter's military and humanitarian roles. Dean Millsap, regional director &#8211; Asia, Global Strike International Business Development, discusses the capabilities of the AH-64D Apache combat helicopter. 

Boeing Reveals Massive Presence at Aero India 2011 | India Defence


----------



## Kinetic

> Showcasing the success of its burgeoning helicopter business, aerospace giant Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), will treat spectators at next weeks Aero India 2011 air show in Bangalore to *a daring display of helicopter aerobatics by its newly-built Light Combat Helicopter (LCH).*
> 
> HAL honchos promise that *the LCH will fly manoeuvres that will eclipse the Indian Air Forces globally-acclaimed Sarang aerobatics team,* which flies the Dhruv helicopter. This is rare confidence in a helicopter that came onto the drawing board just three years ago; currently, there is only a single flying prototype of the LCH, which has flown 60 hours since it took to the air last May. The second prototype of the LCH is scheduled to make its first flight live at Aero India 2011. Eventually, Indias military plans to buy 65 of these heavily armed and armoured attack helicopters.



If someone takes good videos than only we can watch it. 



PANDORA said:


> *LCH TD 2 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtesy *AJAY SHUKLA *




Wonderful pic. Thanks to Col Shukla.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Markus

^ Title Font........


----------



## SpArK

Markus said:


> ^ Title Font........



Title what???


----------



## Markus

SpArK said:


> Title what???



"Godzilla class" font size


----------



## SpArK

*PHOTOS: Typhoons Arrive At Yelahanka For Aero India 2011​*









Livefist: PHOTOS: Typhoons Arrive At Yelahanka For Aero India 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PANDORA said:


> *LCH TD 2 *
> 
> *MILITARY AVIATION AND SPACE TECHNOLOGY NEWS: HAL plans treat for Aero India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtesy *AJAY SHUKLA *



This is a GREAT picture, how old is this picture?

This is supposed to fly in AERO 2011?


----------



## sancho

> *Dassault Falcon Focuses on the Growing Market in India as the Company Strengthens its Position in Emerging Markets Worldwide*
> 
> BANGALORE, India, February 4, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Dassault Falcon is presenting its Falcon fleet of large cabin, long range business jets at Aero India 2011, starting on February 9th in Bangalore. *The Falcon range of aircraft will be on display alongside the Dassault Rafale fighter, which will perform in the air display.* Dassault Falcon's share of the Indian market is strong and growing as the benefits of business aviation are recognized by an increasing number of Indian companies and private owners. Private investment in India's aviation infrastructure and support by the Indian authorities are making this dynamic market even more attractive.
> 
> *Dassault Falcon currently has over 60% share of the Indian market for large cabin/long range aircraft and is rapidly consolidating its position with an increase in local customer support and parts services.An Authorized Service Center is also under consideration, in addition to the existing Dassault liaison office in New Delhi which serves both the Indian military and Falcon operators.*
> 
> More than 20 Falcon aircraft are currently operating from airports in Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore and Hyderabad. Another 15 aircraft are on order for delivery to Indian customers within the next two years. Almost half of the new aircraft orders are for the Dassault flagship Falcon 7X, the first business jet certified with a fully-digital flight control system...



Dassault Falcon Focuses on the Growing Market in India as the Company... -- BANGALORE, India, February 4, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --

Dassault Falcon Aircraft / Aircraft

Introduction


----------



## Kinetic

It looks like almost all the modern fighters will be present in AI-2011. While few through simulators. 



Liquid said:


> This is a GREAT picture, how old is this picture?
> 
> This is supposed to fly in AERO 2011?



I think its an old pic because the TD2 will fly in AI-2011.


----------



## SpArK

*Russia to unveil new air defense system at Indian air show​*




Igla missile​


A Russian firm will disclose information about a new mobile short-range air defense system based on the Strelets launcher at the upcoming Aero India 2011 air show.


"The [Kolomna-based] Engineering Design Bureau will present for the first time details of a new ultra short-range air defense system based on the Strelets launcher for the portable Igla missiles," Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation said in a statement on Friday.


The Strelets multiple launcher unit was developed for use with the 9M39 Igla (NATO SA-18 "Grouse") and Igla-1 (NATO SA-16 "Gimlet") missiles. It provides an automatic remote launch capability in either single-round or salvo modes when mounted on various launch platforms.


Aero India-2011, which will be held in the southern city of Bangalore on February 9-13, will attract the record number of over 600 manufacturers, vendors and suppliers from 63 countries.

Russia will be represented by 35 companies, including MiG, Sukhoi, Almaz-Antei and Engineering Design Bureau.
MOSCOW, February 4 (RIA Novosti) 

Russia to unveil new air defense system at Indian air show | Defense | RIA Novosti


----------



## Abingdonboy

SpArK said:


> *PHOTOS: Typhoons Arrive At Yelahanka For Aero India 2011​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be the line up of the IAF in the future!!​


----------



## SpArK

^^^

already posted buddy.. check post number 78


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> This could be the line up of the IAF in the future!!



I was thinking exactly same. This combination can make IAF one of the deadliest air force in the world. May be second most until F-35 is inducted. 

*More precisely this combination.... Mirage-2009, Eurofighter Typhoon and SU-30 MKI.... *


----------



## lionheart1

Breaking on Tarmak007: China confirms Aero India participation
Contrary to media reports, China will be partaking at the 8th edition of Aero India. Military sources have confirmed this bit of news to Tarmak007. Details soon.

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence


----------



## SpArK

WoW.. thats indeed a breaking news.. welcome china


----------



## SpArK

*Chinese Presence At Aero India Confirmed*




​Feb 4, 2011



A military source has confirmed to Aviation Week that a delegation of Chinese journalists and businesspeople will be present during the five-day Aero India show opening Feb. 9 in Bengaluru.

China, Pakistan and Iran were not among the initial roster of invitees. China has accepted Indias invitation, the source says. There will not be any participation of Chinese aircraft at the air show as there is very little time left for the coordination.

Indias defense production secretary, R.K. Singh, had told reporters in New Delhi Feb. 1 that China would not be participating.

Meanwhile, Wing Cdr. M.D. Singh, joint director of the Defense Exhibition Organization, says Russia will be sending the Sukhoi Superjet 100-95 regional jet. It would be in the business jet segment, Singh says. The prominent aircraft that have already arrived include Eurofighter Typhoons, Gripen and [the] Omega Air Refueling Tanker.

The aerostat developed by the Agra-based Aerial Delivery Research & Development Establishment is at the airfield and will perform surveillance duties during the show. Eighty percent of the work at the venue has been completed, Singh says. In total 97 aircraft will participate, out of which 27 [will] be flying.

Chinese Presence At Aero India Confirmed | AVIATION WEEK


----------



## SpArK

*Metals birds flock at Yelahanka AF​*


----------



## tallboy123

^^china is not allowed right..?
how is this possible,without Pakistan how can Chinese come,aren't they All weather friends???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

tallboy123 said:


> ^^china is not allowed right..?



Nobody said they were not allowed.. they accepted the invitation late... reports were that they were not *invited* as they didnt show up last time.. dont know what happened in between.


----------



## tallboy123

SpArK said:


> Nobody said they were not allowed.. they accepted the invitation late... reports were that they were not *invited* as they didnt show up last time.. dont know what happened in between.


some Pakistani members were saying "How can china come to air show where Pakistan is permanently blocked?"


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Rosoboronexport at Aero India 2011
*


> The 8th International Exhibition on Aerospace, Defence and Civil Aviation Aero India 2011, which is one of the biggest among such events in Asia, is hosted at the Air Force Station Yelahanka in the suburbs of Bangaluru from 9th to 13th February 2011. The Federal State Unitary Enterprise Rosoboronexport, a regular participant in the air show, is promoting more than 80 items of weapons and military equipment.
> 
> Aerospace systems have always been a centrepiece in the defence cooperation between Russia and India. It was in 1964 when the first batch of the MiG-21 aircraft was delivered to India and our countries started then their modern-era military cooperation. The mutually advantageous collaboration has been maintained for decades, and is now raised to a strategic partnership level. Last visit to India of Russian President Dmitri Medvedev testifies to the high status of our relations. A number of important agreements were signed, including a feasibility study contract for the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) development programme. That was a start of the joint programme implementation. Similar developments are also carried out by USA and China. Thanks to the cooperation with Russia, India can be justly classed now in their number.
> 
> Just as prospective is a development programme for the Multi-Role Transport Aircraft (MTA) which is planned to enter service with Air Forces of both countries in future. The aircraft is intended for active operation by both military services and commercial air lifting companies.
> 
> "We are moving up to deep-rooted cooperation and joint development of advanced systems. It does require a renewed level of trust. It is one thing to sell finished items or assembl? them by licence, and it is quite different to implement programmes such as the fifth generation fighter aircraft, transport aircraft MTA or BrahMos missiles. We have already started, as it is, a number of major programmes that will define future defence capabilities of our countries", - said Viktor Komardin, deputy director general of Rosoboronexport and head of delegation in India.
> 
> Russia was the first country which started transferring to India up-to-date aerospace, land and maritime equipment technologies. One of the most revealing examples is licence production of the Su-30MKI aircraft by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. This modification of the fighter aircraft was developed by Russian manufacturers specifically to satisfy exacting requirements of the Indian Air Force. Su-30MKI proved to be a highly effective and reliable system. It is worthy of noting that in 2009 President of India Pratibha Patil made a flight on this fighter aircraft.
> 
> India also produces by licence the RD-33 series 3 engines for the MiG-29 fighters. The huge operational experience amassed by this type aircraft and existing infrastructure in the Indian Air Force give odds to the Russian fighter MiG-35 participating in the MMRCA tender. Specialists who wish to find full details on the aircraft should visit the Rosoboronexport stand.
> 
> There they will also find promotional materials and mock-ups of the Yak-130 combat trainer, Su-35 multi-role super-manoeuvrable fighter featuring design technologies of the fifth generation fighters, two versions of the IL-76MD (one powered with the D-30KP, the other - with the PS-90 engine), IL-78MK tanker, MiG-29K and MiG-29KUB ship-borne combat aircraft.
> 
> It is expected that visitors will show great interest in the Be-200 multi-role amphibian aircraft which can be equipped, on customer request, with a set of up-to-date open-architecture surveillance and detection systems enabling it to perform maritime reconnaissance, search-and-rescue as well as cargo/troops transportation and medical evacuation missions.
> 
> At Aero India 2011 Rosoboronexport offers its foreign customers a wide range of helicopter systems. In recent years exports of Russian rotary-wing aircraft have been steadily growing. Amongst the most popular export items one finds a family of the Mi-17 military helicopters, being delivered these days also to the Indian Air Force. Proven and effective in operation, these helicopters continue conquering new markets.
> 
> Due attention will be paid to the Mi-28NE helicopter, a participant in the Indian tender for the supply of 22 attack helicopters. A number of publications have pointed out that Russia will substantially strengthen its trade positions when this helicopter is promoted to the international market. The Mi-28NE helicopter employs a wide range of weapons, boasts unique survivability features, and can operate at any time of day and night under most adverse weather conditions. These helicopters started entering service with the Russian Armed Forces in 2009. Pilots praise first-class flight and combat qualities of the machines.
> 
> Among other types one sees the Ka-226T light multi-role helicopter, which participates in the tender invited by the Indian Army. The Ka-226T advantages have to do with its service ceiling, coaxial rotor layout, and options available for various mission modules installation allowing one helicopter to perform a wide range of tasks.
> 
> Specialists will undoubtedly be interested in Mi-26T2, a participant in the Indian tender for the supply of heavy lift helicopters. This unique model just has no rivals as regards its load-carrying capacity (up to 20 tonnes). It has demonstrated excellent performance characteristics during rescue operations, in most enduring cargo transportation missions and erecting works.
> 
> Visitors to the air show will also be able to learn more about the Mi-35M combat- transport helicopter, Ka-31 reconnaissance helicopter, Ansat and Ka-32A11VS multi-purpose helicopters.
> 
> At the Rosoboronexport stand visitors can be briefed on a wide range of aviation armament, modern training aids and unmanned air vehicles, in particular such as the Dozor air monitoring system.
> 
> Russian-made air defence equipment, rightly considered to be one of the world's best, makes an integral part of Russia's expositions at air shows. Air defence assets marketed by Rosoboronexport can be used to build up an integrated air defence system capable of intercepting and defeating targets at various ranges and altitudes.
> 
> Specialists will not fail to glean information about the S-300VM Antey-2500, Tor-M2E and Buk-M2E air defence missile systems, as well as an upgraded version of the well-reputed Tunguska-M1 air defence gun/missile system. In addition, the information on the Igla-S MANPADS and Strelets control equipment and launch modules developed to fire these missiles will be available at the Rosoboronexport stand.
> 
> The Federal State Unitary Enterprise Rosoboronexport is the sole company in Russia authorized to export full range of defense&#8211;related and dual-use products, technologies and services. The official status of Rosoboronexport secures the guaranteed state support in all operations.
> 
> Rosoboronexport is ranked among the major companies on the global arms market and accounts for over 80% of Russia&#8217;s annual arms sales. Russia maintains military-technical cooperation with over 70 countries worldwide.
> 
> Rosoboronexport invites its current and future partners to establish long-term, mutually beneficial relations that will guarantee successful solutions to defense and security problems.



http://www.defpro.com/news/details/21751/?SID=d3297df8b59f7fc79c3357915fc9bc68

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - Aero India 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Five Tejas fighters to light up Aero India
*



> India&#8217;s home-built Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) is poised to grab a large share of the limelight at the five-day Aero India 2011 air show in Bangalore on 9th Feb. For the first time ever, a formation of five Tejas fighters will roar past the spectators during the inaugural fly-past. And, jostling with the world&#8217;s premier fighters, two Tejas prototypes will perform aerobatics displays that the pilots describe as, &#8220;well beyond anything that we have ever displayed before&#8221;.
> 
> Besides the seven Tejas in the skies, a fully built fighter will also be displayed on the ground. This will be the latest Tejas, built to the specifications that won it last month a landmark Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) for entering service with the Indian Air Force.
> 
> The growing momentum of the Tejas programme --- masked by the hype around India&#8217;s US $10 billion procurement of 126 medium fighters from the global market --- is evident at the production line that is nearing completion in Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Bangalore. This week, Business Standard was the first media house to visit the four massive hangars in which HAL will assemble the 40 Tejas fighters that the IAF has already ordered and the trainers that the Indian Navy could soon ask for. A subsequent order of the improved Tejas Mark 2, expected to number more than a hundred fighters, will also be built here.
> 
> After years of seemingly endless development delays, the speed at which the Tejas is now coming on stream has apparently wrong-footed the IAF. The Sulur Air Base, near Coimbatore, the planned location of the first operational Tejas squadron, will only be ready by 2013. Consequently, HAL and the Aeronautical Development Agency, the agency that oversees the Tejas programme, have agreed to house the first IAF squadron in Bangalore, allowing the IAF the use of a runway and one of the four new hangars.
> 
> &#8220;It will be good for all of us if the first IAF Tejas squadron operates from [Bangalore]&#8221;, says PS Subramanyam, the chief of ADA. &#8220;We are here to deal with teething problems. By the time the IAF moves to Sulur, the IAF technicians will have gained the experience to maintain the Tejas, with some hand-holding from us.&#8221;
> 
> HAL, which has spent the last two decades building 15 Tejas developmental prototypes, is now making the crucial transition to commercial production. Even as it builds the last two developmental aircraft, which will be given to the IAF for user evaluation, the first production fighter is already taking shape in HAL&#8217;s older facilities. Over the next year and a half, the entire manufacture will shift to the new production line.
> 
> &#8220;By March 2012, the first four fighters from the Tejas production line will be handed over to the IAF&#8221;, promises Ashok Nayak, Chairman and Managing Director of HAL. &#8220;And from then onwards we will step up production to 8 fighters per year.&#8221;
> 
> This involves a radical change in the way that HAL builds aircraft. Benji Mammen, HAL&#8217;s manager for the Tejas production line, explains that each developmental Tejas incorporated multiple improvements, which meant that each aircraft was significantly different from its predecessor. Now, having obtained operational clearance, HAL would build a standardised fighter, using automated assembly line processes that would speed up the process, as well as improve precision and build quality.
> 
> &#8220;Take the LCA wing, which is attached to a metal framework with rivets and bolts&#8221;, explains Mammen. &#8220;So far we marked and drilled by hand the 3000-odd holes which are used to attach the wing. Now we will automate the whole process, perhaps through the use of robots.&#8221;
> 
> With ADA having spent a little over Rs 6000 crores so far in developing the Tejas, it is expected that the Indian fighter will cost about Rs 180-200 crores apiece, with the naval version of the Tejas costing about Rs 10 crores more. Amortising the development cost over a production run of 200 fighters would raise the price by another Rs 30 crores apiece.
> 
> Says ADA chief, Subramanyam: &#8220;The Tejas could be 10-15% cheaper if a bulk order was placed by the services. This would be significantly cheaper than the Swedish Gripen fighter. And considering that this amount has also paid for an aeronautical development eco-system across the country --- design establishments, human resources, testing infrastructure, upgrading of facilities, etc --- it is money well spent.&#8221;



Broadsword: Five Tejas fighters to light up Aero India


----------



## Kinetic

SpArK said:


>



Good to see DRDO Aerostat is already there in AI-2011. Some more details info is expected.


----------



## Manas

Given a chance of course with US willingness ,*I'll buy 60 F-22 and 60 MMRCA for a potential Chinese face off.*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Fennec Debuts In Aero India*








*



Eurocopter Fennec is one of the helicopters that is in a competition to supply India 197 helicopters worth 500 million USD.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Aero India-2011 Preparations*


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## bhagat

Aviation Week's International Editor, Robert Wall, talks through the line up of competitors


----------



## Kinetic

Beautiful pics liquid.


----------



## GORKHALI

Kinetic said:


> Beautiful pics liquid.


 








courtsey Ajay shukla

Photos of the IJT, preparing
for Aero India 2011 This Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) Sitara, which is the same one that skidded off the runway in Aero India 2007, will be performing a full aerobatics display at this year's air show.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Russia's new air defence system to feature at Aero India '11*



> MOSCOW (BNS): Russia will unveil details about a new mobile short-range air defence system during Aero India 2011 in Bangalore this week.
> 
> Information about the new ultra short-range anti-aircraft missile system, based on the Strelets launcher, will be detailed out for the first time by the Kolomna-based Engineering Design Bureau, according to Ria Novosti which quoted Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation as saying in a statement.
> 
> The Strelets is a vehicle-mounted multiple launcher system developed for Russia's 9M39 Igla (NATO SA-18 'Grouse') and Igla-1 (NATO SA-16 'Gimlet') short-range surface-to-air missiles.
> 
> The launcher, when mounted on various launch platforms, can launch the Igla missiles in both single as well as in salvo mode.
> 
> Each Strelets can fire two to eight Igla missiles to shoot down aerial targets.


----------



## jha

*Israel Military Industries at AERO INDIA 2011 *

Israel Military Industries Ltd. (IMI) will participate in the 8th International Exhibition on Aerospace, Defense and Civil Aviation, February 9-13, 2011 at the Air Force Station Yelahanka, Bengaluru, India.

During the exhibition, *IMI will display the DELILAH Ground Launched (GL), loitering guided missile, the MPR500, Multi-Purpose Rigid Bomb, the IFB500, Improved Fragmentation Bomb and IMIs new SPECTRAL IR FLARES.*

In addition, IMI will also present the RED SKY 2, Very Short Range Air Defense System, offered as an upgrade to existing Man Portable Air Defense Systems, as well as, the Multi-Purpose Rifle System (MPRS) designed to provide infantry troops increased lethality and enhanced target incapacitation capabilities.

The DELILAH GL is an advanced precision deep strike loitering missile, based on the combat proven Air-Launched, long range DELILAH missile utilized by the Israeli Air Force (IAF). Adaptable for both fixed and moving launchers such as IMIs LYNX, Autonomous Multi-Purpose Rocket System, the missile is optimal against time critical moving and re-locatable targets on land or sea, in day/night or adverse weather conditions, with minimal collateral damage.

_The missile is powered by a rocket booster for the launch phase and a turbojet engine for the cruise phase, allowing long-range flight and loitering capability. In addition, the missile incorporates an advanced combined GPS satellite positioning and Internal Navigation System (INS), as well as, Real Time Imagery for man-in-theloop intervention and target validation, ensuring a nearly autonomous mode of operation.
_
_The MPR500 is a Multi-Purpose Rigid Bomb, capable of penetrating straight through four multi-level floors and double reinforced walls, while reducing collateral damage, making it optimal against challenging targets, such as bunkers and fortifications. The Bombs enhanced effects eliminate the need for heavier bombs such as the 1000 and 2000 lbs. GP bombs, thus increasing aircraft carriage efficiency and ultimately the number of targets engaged per sortie. The MPR500 is certified to all guidance systems and is identical in size and form to the MK-82 Bomb._

_The IFB500 is a highly effective anti-personnel and anti-material Improved Fragmentation Bomb. The bombs enhanced fragmentation effect is achieved through a uniquely designed fragmentation envelope comprised of over 12,000 steel balls and a proximity electronic fuze, designed to afflict severe damage to surface targets. The IFB500 is compatible to most eastern and western aircrafts._

_IMIs extensive experience and expertise in developing state-of-the-art aerial countermeasures have led to the development of the new ADVANCED SPECTRAL IR FLARES, which are the worlds only covert pyrotechnic flares. The SPECTRAL FALES are capable of defeating most advanced MANPADS, and are in use and combat proven by the Israeli Air Force._

Further advanced countermeasures developed at IMI include the MULTI-BLU, lightweight IR decoy flare for the protection of helicopters; the combat proven CG- 17 CHAFF for the protection of aircraft, helicopters and ships against radar detection and radar guided missiles and the AIRMOR Autonomous Protection Suite for helicopters and transport aircraft, which accommodates up to 480 expendable countermeasures of up to four different types.

_IMIs RED SKY 2, mobile and modular Very Short Range Air Defense (VSHORAD) system, is highly effective against most modern helicopters and strike aircraft, making it ideal for the defense of stationary sites or mobile units. Extending the capabilities of existing MANPADS, which are currently limited to the human operators capability, the RED SKY 2 is capable of providing target detection and identification at the missiles full effective range. The system can be deployed in locations previously inaccessible to heavier air defense systems such as mountainous terrain or urban environment and enables operation under adverse weather conditions, both day and night._

IMIs newly developed Multi-Purpose Rifle System (MPRS) is the latest lethal and accurate munition for the infantry. The system, which has recently been successfully validated through a series of extensive field trials, is designed to provide troops increased lethality and target engagement capabilities as well as enhanced target incapacitation and suppression thought the use of Highly Explosive (HE) air-burst munitions. The system comprises a multi-switch control module enabling Airburst, Time Delayed or Self Destruct engagement. The MPRS can be embedded on any existing assault rifle using a 40mm grenade launcher.

At the exhibition the MPRS will be showcased upon an AK47 Kalashnikov assault rifle.

Aviation India: IMI at AERO INDIA 2011


----------



## jha

*DELIAH -GL Missile..
* : This should be acquired imo..


----------



## jha

*IFB500*


----------



## angeldemon_007

> DELIAH -GL Missile..


Its a sexy piece of weaponry. I once saw on Future weapons about this missile. A very good episode.


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India Heats Up !!​*


----------



## SpArK




----------



## xMustiiej70

what is this event about?
will turkey show their toys too?


----------



## tallboy123

xMustiiej70 said:


> what is this event about?
> will turkey show their toys too?


 Yes Turkey will also participate....
But don't know wat turkey will bring...


----------



## hembo

Liquid said:


>


 
What is this??

Tejas with canard? Gripen? Why it has IAF insignia?


----------



## sancho

hembo said:


> What is this??
> 
> Tejas with canard? Gripen? Why it has IAF insignia?


 
That's one of the Italian Eurofighters.


----------



## Kinetic

Some wonderful snaps from AI-2011....

Photo credit: Rahul Devnath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tallboy123

^^is that weaponized LCH..........?

2nd prototype..?

they said the first flight of 2nd LCH will take place in Aero india,but Aero india is still not yet started


----------



## sancho

Some more:

*LCH*





*Rafale*





*Gripen*





*MKI*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

tallboy123 said:


> ^^is that weaponized LCH..........?
> 
> 2nd prototype..?
> 
> they said the first flight of 2nd LCH will take place in Aero india,but Aero india is still not yet started


 
I think it's the same one, but the tail has changed a bit:

*2010*





*2011*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops

hembo said:


> What is this??
> 
> Tejas with canard? Gripen? Why it has IAF insignia?


 
euro fighter


----------



## Kinetic

sancho said:


> I think it's the same one, but the tail has changed a bit:
> 
> *2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2011*


 
Good catch sancho. I think it will increase the maneuverability of the chopper.


----------



## tallboy123

sancho said:


> I think it's the same one, but the tail has changed a bit:
> 
> *2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2011*


if u observe clearly,u can see there is no weapons or missile with the LCH in 2010
But in the new one,u can see it carrying some 6 missiles,do u thinks it's Helina...?


----------



## angeldemon_007

Can anybody tell me why we went for a light version of an attack helicopter ?? I mean what are its advantages with respect to other attack helicopters ?/
I checked out a comparison with others. There are helicopters which can fly at a much higher altitudes, they can carry more weapons since they don't fall into light category also our LCH was slowest in comparison to others. The highest speed of LCH is 275 kmph while all others are way ahead 325 kmph.
Please do tell me the advantages as our Dhruv is very respectable in comparison to others in its competition. On the other hand i could not find much advantages over here. I hope hal consider to increase the speed.
Please share your opinions...


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

sexy pics. But they should add some more weapons to this sexy machine.
Is there any video ??


----------



## angeldemon_007

So F22 is coming or not ??/


----------



## xMustiiej70

i dont know much about lch heli..
but it looks small and it looks it can be penetrated and even be sprayed by small arm fire?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

angeldemon_007 said:


> sexy pics. But they should add some more weapons to this sexy machine.
> Is there any video ??


 
Only old videos, not from Bangalore yet.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> i dont know much about lch heli..


So don't be lazy, google it or read this whole thread. You wrote the second comment before knowing anything about the helo.



> but it looks small and it looks it can be penetrated and even be sprayed by small arm fire?


Are you in school ?/ Its small but it can be sprayed by small fire arm. I hope you are not talking about crackers.


----------



## DV RULES

*Russia to showcase 80 types of weaponry at Indian air show*

08/02/2011


Russia will exhibit over 80 types of weaponry at the upcoming Aero India 2011 air show, state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport said in a statement.

Aero India-2011, which will be held in the southern city of Bangalore on February 9-13, is expected to attract the record number of over 600 manufacturers, vendors and suppliers from 63 countries.

Russia will be represented by 35 companies, including MiG, Sukhoi, Almaz-Antei and Engineering Design Bureau.

AIRCRAFT

Russia will traditionally promote MiG-35 and Su-35 fighter jets, the Yak-130 combat trainer, two versions of Il-76MD transport plane (with different engines), the Il-78MK aerial tanker and MiG-29K and MiG-29KUB naval fighters.

The Be-200 amphibious aircraft will most likely be one of the top attractions of the Russian exhibit as its popularity with foreign customers steadily grows. The plane could be used in a wide variety of roles, from maritime reconnaissance and rescue to firefighting.

HELICOPTERS

Rosoboronexport and Russian Helicopters will show the Mi-28NE attack helicopter, the light multirole Ka-226T and the heavy transport Mi-26. All three helicopters are currently taking part in separate Indian helicopter tenders.

The visitors will also be able to receive information about the Mi-35M combat transport helicopter, the Kamov Ka-31 radar surveillance helicopter and the Ansat and Kamov Ka-32A11BS multi-role helicopters.

AIR DEFENSE

The air defense part of the Russian exhibit will be represented by the Tor-M2E, the S-300VM, the Buk-M2E and the Tunguska-M1 systems.

Russia's Engineering Design Bureau will unveil a new ultra short-range air defense system based on the Strelets multiple launcher for the portable Igla missiles.

Russia is the world's second largest conventional arms exporter after the United States. In 2010, Russian defense industry companies delivered about $10 billion worth of arms to foreign customers.



Russia to showcase 80 types of weaponry at Indian air show | Defense | RIA Novosti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xMustiiej70

angeldemon_007 said:


> So don't be lazy, google it or read this whole thread. You wrote the second comment before knowing anything about the helo.
> 
> *google? what is the point of this website?
> read this whole thread? why? isn't it about aero india - 2011?*
> Are you in school ?/ Its small but it can be sprayed by small fire arm. I hope you are not talking about crackers.


 
yes im in school.
crackers? whos talking about crackers?
im saying can it be sprayed by small fire arm?
i mean can it be easily shot down by small arm.


----------



## Roybot

xMustiiej70 said:


> i dont know much about lch heli..
> but it looks small and it looks it can be penetrated and even be sprayed by small arm fire?


 


xMustiiej70 said:


> yes im in school.
> crackers? whos talking about crackers?
> im saying can it be sprayed by small fire arm?
> i mean can it be easily shot down by small arm.


 
Firstly its not a small helicopter. Just for an example its actually bigger than the T-129 that Turkey is developing with AugustaWestland.

Theoretically anything can be shot down. I still don't quite understand what you mean by,"*it looks* like it can shot down by small arms". Indian Defense Forces certainly don't think so, cause there is a firm order for 180 of these bad boys already, with more to follow.

TAI/AgustaWestland T-129 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

HAL Light Combat Helicopter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just for comparison have a geez.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shrivatsa

roy_gourav said:


> Firstly its not a small helicopter. Just for an example its actually bigger than the T-129 that Turkey is developing with AugustaWestland.
> 
> Theoretically anything can be shot down. I still don't quite understand what you mean by,"*it looks* like it can shot down by small arms". Indian Defense Forces certainly don't think so, cause there is a firm order for 180 of these bad boys already, with more to follow.
> 
> TAI/AgustaWestland T-129 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> HAL Light Combat Helicopter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Just for comparison have a geez.


 
they are just upgrading it


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Russian aircraft at Aero India show
*








> Russia is to showcase more than 80 air force weaponry makes at the international Aero India 2011 air show, which goes ahead in Bangalore on Wednesday.
> 
> Its exhibits will include the Yakovlev - 130 combat-trainer aircraft, the supermaneuverable Sukhoi -25 jet fighter, two versions of the Ilyushin - 76 military cargo plane, the Ilyushin - 78 mid-air refueling tanker, and the latest MiG ship&#8211;based fighters and a range of helicopters.
> 
> One hit in the Russian display is the Beriev-200 water tanker designed for combating fires.



http://english.ruvr.ru/2011/02/07/43301116.html


----------



## Kinetic

tallboy123 said:


> if u observe clearly,u can see there is no weapons or missile with the LCH in 2010
> But in the new one,u can see it carrying some 6 missiles,do u thinks it's Helina...?


 
In the new one it is carrying 2x2 MBDA Mistral air to air missile and two pylons with 12 unguided rockets each. No Helina.


----------



## Kompromat

This air show looks like a great marketing saga for MMRCA contenders.


----------



## gubbi

Kinetic said:


> Good catch sancho. I think it will increase the maneuverability of the chopper.


 
Do you suppose these tweaks are for different customers - Indian Army and the IAF?


----------



## bhagat

BANGALORE: Almost three decades after it was conceived and after running up a staggering 3,000 per cent cost escalation, India's indigenously developed fighter will Wednesday for the first time be seen in its true role of a combat jet at the AeroIndia international air show on the outskirts of this aerospace hub. 

The Tejas light combat aircraft (LCA) has been on view at two previous editions of the biennial trade exposition but either on the ground or as part of a sedate flypast. 

"This will be the first time when a fleet of Tejas', including a trainer variant and a naval variant, will be seen in a flying display at the AeroIndia 2011 to showcase its potent strike force," P.S. Subramanyam, direcctor of the state-run Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA), told IANS. 

ADA, an arm of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed the jet, billed as the world's smallest fighter, which has been built by state-owned aerospace major Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). Some 10 Tejas' will be on display during the Feb 9-13 show. 

Conceived in the mid-1980s as a replacement for ageing Soviet-era MiG-21 fleet of the Indian Air Force (IAF), the real funding for the ambitious LCA programme came in 1993 with the government granting Rs.2.28 billion ($50 million). Till now, Rs.67 billion ($1.5 billion) has been spent on the project. 

On the plus side, Tejas received the IAF's initial operational clearance Jan 10, which means it is now ready for induction in the fleet. The first Tejas squadron - 20 aircraft) is expected to be formed by 2014 after the aircraft is fully certified and secures the final operational clearance over the next two years. 

At Rs.1.9 billion ($42 million) per aircraft, the first squadron will cost about Rs.38 billion ($836 million), while the second squadron at Rs.2.10 billion ($46 million) each is projected to cost Rs.42 billion ($924 million). 

The IAF plans to induct about 200 Tejas aircraft over the years and increase its squadron strength to 39-40 along with 220 of the Russia .-made Sukhoi-30MKI, another 126-194 medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) and the fifth generation fighter aircraft that is being jointly developed with Russia. 

Tejas is powered by the General Electric (GE) F404-GE-IN20 engine as the homegrown Kaveri powerplant is still undergoing advanced trials. Barring the GE engine and sensitive items such as sensors and high-end components, the entire aircraft, including the glass cockpit, avionics and sub-systems is 65 per cent indigenous, with the figure likely to go up by 15 per cent. 

"We plan to use the F404 engines to power the first 20 aircraft the IAF has ordered and the enhanced GE-414 engines for the second order of 20 aircraft, which will be the Mark-2 version, while Kaveri will be used for the trainer and naval variants and the air force variant when they are upgraded a decade later," Subramanyam pointed out. 

The aircraft is also capable of carrying assorted weapon load and drop tanks up to four tonnes and on eight hard points. 

Tejas to soar high at AeroIndia 2011 - The Economic Times


----------



## prototype

So it seems the world can offer a lot to India,I would be more happy with the show if it was about India offering to the world(well other than money.


----------



## Pfpilot

I gotta say, even with the various different fighters present, the su-30 still looks the best of them all. Beautiful plane...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*MMRCA Horses In A Pretty Line​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*Light Combat Helicopter 2nd Prototype In Camo​*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^^^^^


Wtf!

I wish they painted it grey like with the SU 30 MKIs..


----------



## justanobserver

Pfpilot said:


> I gotta say, even with the various different fighters present, the su-30 still looks the best of them all. Beautiful plane...



Flankers always look sexy


----------



## SpArK

*More Of The LCH Prototype-2​*


----------



## SpArK

*AERO INDIA: The Dassault Rafale's First Public Appearance In India​*

























​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5sP7XwykNSM/TVEJ6q3I_DI/AAAAAAAADkk/XUTufmdGxxg/s1600/005.jpg


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Kinetic

LCH-TD2 in digital camo! Looks cool. A beast for desert and jungle warfare.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## GORKHALI

what kinda colour scheme they showing on LCA ??


----------



## sancho

Good work guys keep it up! Is anybody of you going to attend the AI? If so, can you make some snaps of Mig 29K and Mig 35 spec boards (if they have them) please? Would be highly interested in official specs about emptyweigt, MTOW and internal fuel...

Thx in advance!


----------



## SpArK

*The Boeing AeroIndia website is now live at Aero India Air Show 2011 with info on their plans for the show.*


----------



## SQ8

The LCH looks downright ugly.. 
that being said.. its an attack helo.. beauty contests are never for them.


----------



## WAQAS119

santro said:


> The LCH looks downright ugly..
> that being said.. its an attack helo.. beauty contests are never for them.


 
I was about to say same but refrained thought indians will be pissed off!
Seems so unprofessional! They should have used some decent color scheme!


----------



## SQ8

WAQAS119 said:


> I was about to say same but refrained thought indians will be pissed off!
> Seems so unprofessional!


 
Not the colour scheme itself.. it might be quite effective.. but the looks of it overall.. 
Not that the Apache is any beauty queen either.


----------



## GORKHALI

santro said:


> The LCH looks downright ugly..
> that being said.. its an attack helo.. beauty contests are never for them.


 
thats called digital CAMO and its clamed to be 1st time for any attack helo..........NOT UGLY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

WAQAS119 said:


> I was about to say same but refrained thought indians will be pissed off!
> Seems so unprofessional! They should have used some decent color scheme!


 
Maybe intersting for you:

Hyperstealth&#8217;s Fractal Camo Patterns Successfully Tested For Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xMustiiej70

roy_gourav said:


> Firstly its not a small helicopter. Just for an example its actually bigger than the T-129 that Turkey is developing with AugustaWestland.
> 
> Theoretically anything can be shot down. I still don't quite understand what you mean by,"*it looks* like it can shot down by small arms". Indian Defense Forces certainly don't think so, cause there is a firm order for 180 of these bad boys already, with more to follow.
> 
> TAI/AgustaWestland T-129 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> HAL Light Combat Helicopter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Just for comparison have a geez.


 
indeed it only looks smaller.
but its bigger indeed my mistake.
by looking i mean the shape of the model.
but im doubt in it.
so i take these words back..


----------



## xMustiiej70

shrivatsa said:


> they are just upgrading it


 
they are JUST UPGRADING it?
You serious?
i think theres a big difference.
specially if theres some turkish recources/armament put into it.


----------



## GORKHALI

sancho said:


> Maybe intersting for you:
> 
> Hyperstealth&#8217;s Fractal Camo Patterns Successfully Tested For Aircraft



great,,,,,,,,,,sancho ji

sancho ji !we should do this to our jaguar too isn't??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

*HELINA ATGM*


----------



## xMustiiej70

helina has range of 7km accourding to wikipedia.
i thought the turkish one umtas was 4km ahah but its 8km with the same min. distance as helina!
and with cirit rockets.. oh god t-129 is gonna kill that fatty longbows.
i just wish it was a LITTLE BIT heavier


----------



## GORKHALI

xMustiiej70 said:


> helina has range of 7km accourding to wikipedia.
> i thought the turkish one umtas was 4km ahah but its 8km with the same min. distance as helina!
> and with cirit rockets.. oh god t-129 is gonna kill that fatty longbows.
> i just wish it was a LITTLE BIT heavier


 *
DO ME FAVOUR ,SEEMZ LIKE TURKISH DELIGHT IS THIS AND THAT AND WHATEVER...MAKE A SEPARATE THREAD IN TURKEY DEFENCE WE WILL CATCH YOU THERE OK ????MATE*


----------



## xMustiiej70

You won't catch me.


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI

xMustiiej70 said:


> You won't catch me.


 
I PROMISE


----------



## xMustiiej70

i must say this lch is an impressive and potentional heli.


----------



## tallboy123

xMustiiej70 said:


> helina has range of 7km accourding to wikipedia.
> i thought the turkish one umtas was 4km ahah but its 8km with the same min. distance as helina!
> and with cirit rockets.. oh god t-129 is gonna kill that fatty longbows.
> i just wish it was a LITTLE BIT heavier



pls dude,open a separate thread about turkey,put all the things u have done,we would be happy to discuss about it...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

indianrabbit said:


> We should buy ScanEagle UAV. Like China is helping Pakistan stay competitive against India, we should take help from USA against China.


 
We make our own UAVs,getting scan eagle,bought CH-3 Armed UAV frm china(for army) and have a high attitude armed UAV under development(BURRAQ) for PAF....And signed MOU with Turkey for UAVs... may even see anka in service.


----------



## tallboy123

xMustiiej70 said:


> i must say this lch is an impressive and potentional heli.



Mustiiej's account has been hacked guys.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xMustiiej70

who knows maybe it can like his sterioded brother t-129?!


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Maybe intersting for you:
> 
> Hyperstealth&#8217;s Fractal Camo Patterns Successfully Tested For Aircraft


Never thought this could be the reason. Thanx a lot Sancho for this useful info.


----------



## Basha_Trichy

Hyperstealth&#8217;s Fractal Camo Patterns Successfully Tested For Aircraft[/QUOTE]

More aboutDigital Camouflage Design

The Science of Digital Camouflage Design


----------



## sancho

*LCH ZP 4601 (modified first prototype)*








*Changes:*


----------



## xMustiiej70

sancho turned this into lch heli..
alright... heli is 100% INDIGENOUS INDIAN
alright we get it.
lets lock this thread untill some videos and photos are released.
because 99% of these posts and threads are bullshit in this website.


----------



## John Doe

PANDORA said:


> thats called digital CAMO and its clamed to be 1st time for any attack helo..........NOT UGLY


 
Honestly bro, that is a very strange looking camo! You know , digital camo is not just some pattern, it has a lot of science behind it. When we Indians do stuff like this, how is it different from the Chinese who ape and copy everything the Yanks do? Seriously, tomorrow if some photos are released of GI's wearing pink thongs and tit piercing rings, I promise you the PLA would be doing the same . Just google their blue marine camo!!
Anyway back to the camo topic, here is a very good article with a video describing some of the thinking behind camo. Incidently, the town that is mentioned here(Elkton,MD) is less than 10 mins from where I live.

http://kitup.military.com/2010/12/a-short-lesson-in-camouflage.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

John Doe said:


> Honestly bro, that is a very strange looking camo! You know , digital camo is not just some pattern, it has a lot of science behind it. When we Indians do stuff like this, how is it different from the Chinese who ape and copy everything the Yanks do? Seriously, tomorrow if some photos are released of GI's wearing pink thongs and tit piercing rings, I promise you the PLA would be doing the same . Just google their blue marine camo!!
> Anyway back to the camo topic, here is a very good article with a video describing some of the thinking behind camo. Incidently, the town that is mentioned here(Elkton,MD) is less than 10 mins from where I live.
> 
> http://kitup.military.com/2010/12/a-short-lesson-in-camouflage.html


 
One thing which I always find funny is people often forget that the west still refuses sale of arms or military grade technology to China. If China was able to acquire them then there would be no need for copying. China can simply do an India and buy them instead. China were disadvantaged to begin with, therefore it only makes sense for them to obtain them by copying and via espionage. Some might call that cheating, others call them cheap and together they resented us. I personally think it is fair play. If someone was to be blamed then it would be for the ones responsible for safe guarding the secrets.

As for the Indian military, I am sure if GI's were to sport pink thongs and tit rings and call them state of the art military necessity, then the Indian defense will buy them up too. 

Anyways, back to the topic. Yes digital camouflage is nice and it does work. However it is only visual, therefore I see little point of it being used on LCH as it is not stealthy enough to bypass radars or anti air missile systems anyway. Most of the time it would be used for low altitude ground assault missions and it will not be used for transporting military personels, so the camouflage will actually make very little difference to its survival in the air.


----------



## Dalai Lama

@Obambam

Yes, I agree with you but why not give yourself every advantage that you can. You never know when that camo might save your life right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

*Tarmac to Tarmak007! The flypast commentry live*


The Suryakirans were the first to take off and take posotion to join the party later. The arrival of flypast started with the smallboy formation by AN-32 in the lead and 2 Dorniors by the side.
The next was HAL's 2 Intermediate Jet Trainers one painmted in orange and in grey. The next 5-plane Jags were the next which was one sight to watch. 

*The most-awaited moment was the 5-Tejas aircraft lead by Air Cmdr Rohit Verma of NFTC at 10.43 am.* Then came three Su-30 MKs displaying the Thrishul formation.

Everyone raised their hands when the 9-member Suriyakiran team scribbled IAF in skies using the tri-colour smoke. There was excitement all-around and even some were seen struggling look 90 degrees up owing to stiff-neck! A.R. Rahman's Vande Mataram was played out in the background. The Suriyakiran's started with the Delta formation flying with the Tricolor trailing from behind. Next was the Barrel role done at 550 kmph. Then was the 9-aircrfat Bomb-burst -- Sasrang's signature manouvere.

* Grp Capt Suneet Krishnan then came with a Tejas to perform some stunning aeorbatic display.* Then Sarangs...Then the Unni-Hari combo entered with the LCH presenting some mesmerising moments.

More updates soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

xMustiiej70 said:


> sancho turned this into lch heli..
> alright... heli is 100% INDIGENOUS INDIAN
> alright we get it.
> lets lock this thread untill some videos and photos are released.
> because 99% of these posts and threads are bullshit in this website.


 
Actually, both pics are from Aero India.


----------



## sancho

*HAL HTT - 40 model: * 













*New AMCA model:*


















*
EMB 145 DRDO AWACS model:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Please update us with some more photos............................


----------



## Moscow

Exclusive LCH image from aero india 2011- exclusive content do not replicate


----------



## Moscow

superjet 100 exclusive shot


----------



## SpArK

*AERO INDIA: The Naval Eurofighter Typhoon Concept​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moscow

another exclusive shot


----------



## shrivatsa

Moscow can you post the link not able to view the pics


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

More pics of the show here:

Photographs from Aero India 2011, Day 1 | India Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

sancho said:


> *New AMCA model:*



Impressive. They have modified earlier concept. I think this clean config should be final and they start work on it.


----------



## Kinetic

New BVR air to air missile! Longer range version of Astra? 






Rustom-H MALE UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Kinetic said:


> Impressive. They have modified earlier concept. I think this clean config should be final and they start work on it.


 
Actually I don't see real changes, the earlier was a wind tunnel model, this has only different material and some colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

sancho said:


> Actually I don't see real changes, the earlier was a wind tunnel model, this has only different material and some colors.


 
I think they have made some changes in the wings, canopy, air intakes etc.


----------



## ganimi kawa

Latest pics from inauguaration ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LaBong

Aeroindia 2011 Day 1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Abir said:


> Aeroindia 2011 Day 1


 
Nice gallery and really beautiful pics of the LCH and Dhruv!


----------



## tallboy123

Are weapons integrated on LCH??


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Its a definite killer fellas!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

tallboy123 said:


> Are weapons integrated on LCH??


 
Weapons are integrated with LCH long ago. I think all the pics of TD-1 are with weapons integrated. But they are yet to start weapon firing trials which will be done this year. 

*EL/M-2052*





*Barak-8, Derby with booster, Derby, Iron dome, Python-5 and Barak-1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Liquid said:


> *Its a definite killer fellas!!*


 
In the whole video, specially at start it looked like crashing down


----------



## Abingdonboy

Just wondering any pics of IAF Guaruds yet?? They look good at Aero India 2009, I am hoping they look better two years down the line.


----------



## tallboy123

Kinetic said:


> Weapons are integrated with LCH long ago. I think all the pics of TD-1 are with weapons integrated. But they are yet to start weapon firing trials which will be done this year.
> 
> *EL/M-2052*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barak-8, Derby with booster, Derby, Iron dome, Python-5 and Barak-1*


 
are u saying that LCH will use all those radar and missile u have posted in this post..?
ELM 2052 AESA radar??


----------



## Kinetic

tallboy123 said:


> are u saying that LCH will use all those radar and missile u have posted in this post..?
> ELM 2052 AESA radar??





No dude, they are just pics from Aero India.


----------



## tallboy123

Kinetic said:


> No dude, they are just pics from Aero India.



ur really shocked me,man...

BTW,ATTACH HELI's will also use radars...?
Wat in the case of LCH?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

WAQAS119 said:


> In the whole video, specially at start it looked like crashing down


 
Putting on a show?


----------



## jha

Kinetic said:


> Weapons are integrated with LCH long ago. I think all the pics of TD-1 are with weapons integrated. But they are yet to start weapon firing trials which will be done this year.
> 
> *EL/M-2052*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barak-8, Derby with booster, Derby, Iron dome, Python-5 and Barak-1*


 

I like this DERBY with Booster concept..Would have increased the range by atleast 50%..Derby has a medium range..
BTW why are they displaying El-2052..? It seems we will eventually have access to this..maybe in 2-3 years..


----------



## jha

tallboy123 said:


> ur really shocked me,man...
> 
> BTW,ATTACH HELI's will also use radars...?
> Wat in the case of LCH?


 
Its not mandatory for Attack Helis to have Radars..
Most Probably in today's Net-centric attack formations few Helis will have Radar mounted on them and will have Air-Air missiles while rest will be equipped with Air-Surface..


----------



## bhagat

YouTube - Aero India: Boeing's advanced Super Hornet upgrade options


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> I like this DERBY with Booster concept..Would have increased the range by atleast 50%..Derby has a medium range..
> BTW why are they displaying El-2052..? It seems we will eventually have access to this..maybe in 2-3 years..


 
The Elta radar is on display and on offer for us for years, the problem is, that it obviously includes critical US techs, which is the reason why they couldn't export it so far (at least under our requirements of ToT...).
Btw, wasn't David's Sling presented?


----------



## jha

sancho said:


> The Elta radar is on display and on offer for us for years, the problem is, that it obviously includes critical US techs, which is the reason why they couldn't export it so far (at least under our requirements of ToT...).
> Btw, wasn't David's Sling presented?


 
Yes.. but recently there was some buzz about US asking Israel to not export El-2052 to us..Lets see when we get this..


----------



## KS

tallboy123 said:


> ur really shocked me,man...
> 
> BTW,ATTACH HELI's will also use radars...?
> Wat in the case of LCH?


 
Not all Attack Helis have radars --- but a couple of them like Apache Longbows and Ka-52 'Alligators' have them


----------



## sancho

*Day One : Aero India-2011 - Chindits blogspot:*

Chindits: Day One : Aero India-2011

Chindits: Day One : More Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

tallboy123 said:


> ur really shocked me,man...
> 
> BTW,ATTACH HELI's will also use radars...?
> Wat in the case of LCH?


 
No, LCH will not get radar but other sensors are excellent. If needed they can share the info through data links from ground radars, AWACS, fighters even AH-64D.


----------



## Kinetic

jha said:


> I like this DERBY with Booster concept..Would have increased the range by atleast 50%..Derby has a medium range..



Its not for air to air but surface to air SPYDER. 




> BTW why are they displaying El-2052..? It seems we will eventually have access to this..maybe in 2-3 years..



Israel offered it to India for Su-30, Mig-29 and specially Tejas. But as of now there is no news that India is interested in it. Few days back there was a news that USA is holing back Israel to sell it to any third country as it has many critical techs from US.


----------



## Kinetic

sancho said:


> The Elta radar is on display and on offer for us for years, the problem is, that it obviously includes critical US techs, which is the reason why they couldn't export it so far (at least under our requirements of ToT...).
> *Btw, wasn't David's Sling presented?*



I think, David's Sling is there there, otherwise it would have been in the line up. But I wanted to see that missile. Its known fact that India is considering Iron Dome but David's Sling is cool, next generation technologies.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## sancho

Last pics for today!

*HAL LUH:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^^^^^^^

I am sure this will be exported a lot.


----------



## xMustiiej70

LOL i love that sarcasmn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kriish

WAQAS119 said:


> In the whole video, specially at start it looked like crashing down


 
when i saw it live i thought it is going to crash as soon as the take off and my heart was in my mouth.................... but later i realized it was a maneuver where they repeat it twice or thrice


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PANDORA said:


>


 
PANDORA

Give me a link to this video...


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Any videos of Tejas flying demo guys?


----------



## xMustiiej70

wait a minute!?

DID TURKISH STARS PERFORM AT AERO INDIA?
PLEASE REPLY


----------



## Roybot

xMustiiej70 said:


> wait a minute!?
> 
> DID TURKISH STARS PERFORM AT AERO INDIA?
> PLEASE REPLY


 
No they did not, the acrobatic displays were by Redbull team and Indian Air Forces Surya-Kiran.


----------



## xMustiiej70

turkey aint even there wtf..
and 1 thing i dont understand..
why do indians keep posting pictures of scaled down models which isn't even there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

xMustiiej70 said:


> turkey aint even there wtf..
> and 1 thing i dont understand..
> why do indians keep posting pictures of scaled down models which isn't even there?


 
Which model are you talking about? About 650 companies from over 30 countries are there. Wouldn't be surprised if there are few Turkish companies too


----------



## GORKHALI

xMustiiej70 said:


> turkey aint even there wtf..
> and 1 thing i dont understand..
> why do indians keep posting pictures of scaled down models which isn't even there?


 
because turkish delight are out of this world ,the show their aerobatics only in front of people from out of world ... Aero india is wrong place for them... 
btw i gave you homework last night remember ? That plz make up a thread in turkis defence ?


----------



## GORKHALI

Liquid said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I am sure this will be exported a lot.


 
yes!am gonna make sure you remain b**nd forever at IDF ..


----------



## jha

Kinetic said:


> Its not for air to air but surface to air SPYDER.



Are you sure.. Someone said it was Derby with Booster ..
Although i liked this DERBY with BOOSTER concept.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PANDORA said:


> yes!am gonna make sure you remain b**nd forever at IDF ..


 
What?

************************************






*Eurofighter*






*Su 30 MKI*






*Gripen*






*Surya Kiran's(watch this)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

I must say am loving the clear blue sky of Bengaluru. Shytes on the rather dark and gloomy sky of the other Asian air show.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence

^^^
Video of tejas flying...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Liquid said:


>


 
Wow that looks awesome!!


----------



## Trichy

excellent work brothers. due to my comitment i gave my ticket to my friend, im unlucky, i just saw tajes flypast my office in morning around 1030hours yesterday...


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## GORKHALI

AERO INDIA Day 2:Tejas Mock-up With Astra BVRAAM


----------



## GORKHALI

AERO INDIA Day 2: Top
Shot Of The Tejas Mk.2


----------



## Kinetic

jha said:


> Are you sure.. Someone said it was Derby with Booster ..
> Although i liked this DERBY with BOOSTER concept.


 
Its me who has given that name 'Derby with booster'! lol This missile is part of SPYDER-MR surface-to-air missile system.


----------



## Kinetic

During Aero India Press conference AK Antony told that IAF will get first fifth generation fighter in 2017. That means IAF will initially induct 50 PAK FA than from 2019/2020 250 FGFA.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Moscow

LCH - Taxi and take off video :-

http://defencevideosdotcom/view/250/aero-india-2011-xclusive/ 

remove the dot with .


picture:-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

EF@ aero india










Image from Left to right: Guido Crosetto, Secretary of Defence, Italy, Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg, Defence Minister, Federal Republic of Germany, Costantino Mendez, Secretary of State for Defence, Spain, Peter Luff, Minister for Defence Equipment Support & Technology, the United Kingdom, joined members from the Eurofighter Supervisory Board at the Eurofighter Typhoon Pavilion in Bangalore today.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## blackops

f-35 vs ef ?????


----------



## Kinetic

Moscow said:


> LCH - Taxi and take off video :-
> 
> http://defencevideosdotcom/view/250/aero-india-2011-xclusive/
> 
> remove the dot with .
> 
> 
> picture:-


 
Good video.














There are so many high resolution full length videos of every fighter and chopper on youtube or elsewhere but I never found anything same for any Indian like LCA or LCH!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

someone plz post LCA video

an indian told me ther was no 360 no verticle climb 

just a simple display like a first maiden flight of any fighter


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

SpArK said:


>


 
thanx for the share

bt the performance was only of average


----------



## tallboy123

Guys I love this..
Dhruv in action


----------



## SQ8

The sarangs are always a delight..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

farhan_9909 said:


> thanx for the share
> 
> bt the performance was only of average


 
Yes not too fancy. However much better than what we have seen before. Slowly but surely it is getting there


----------



## Archdemon

Kinetic said:


> Its not for air to air but surface to air SPYDER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel offered it to India for Su-30, Mig-29 and specially Tejas. But as of now there is no news that India is interested in it. Few days back there was a news that USA is holing back Israel to sell it to any third country *as it has many critical techs from US*.


 
No it doesn't.


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India 2011: HAL hands over a Cheetah to Namibia​*






Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) handed over a Cheetah helicopter to the Namibian air force at a function held at the HAL stall at Aero India 2011 on Wednesday, the opening day of the eighth edition of the air show.

The HAL has also agreed to supply two Chetaks to Namibia.

HAL managing director (helicopter complex) and director (corporate planning and marketing) P Soundara Rajan handed over the helicopter to Namibian defence minister Maj Gen (Retd) Charles Namolah.

Soundara Rajan said HAL was committed to meeting the target of handing over two Chetaks to Namibia. &#8220;We are committed in handing over the Chetaks to Namibia and the work in this regard is in full swing,&#8221; he said.

The Namibian delegation included the high commissioner to India Samuel K Mbmbo and Namibian air force commander air vice-marshal MK Pinehas. General manager (helicopter division) MS Srinath, and general manager (helicopter MRO division) Anirudh Kumar were among those present from the HAL side.

The five-seater Cheetah is a high performance helicopter designed for operation over a wide range of weight, centre of gravity and altitude conditions. Several military and civil operators all over the world are operating this helicopter. This multi-role, multi-purpose helicopter is highly manoeuvrable and is considered one of the best suited for operations in hot tropical weather and missions at high altitude. The helicopter can be utilised for communication duties (passenger transport), logistics support (cargo and material transport), casualty evacuation, search and rescue, surveillance and observation and under slung operations.

The Cheetah is powered by one Turbomeca Artosute III B Turbo Shaft Engine.

Aero India 2011: HAL hands over a Cheetah to Namibia - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

*Rustom UAV:*







*LCA / MKI combo:*






More here:

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Day-1 snapshots from shutterbug Rahul's kitty


Not to forget, one of the first multi role fighters we had 

Bullet_DSC0531 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ganimi kawa

New pics of Tejas. The first one is one of the best I've ever seen!














Top view of AMCA model.







Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK

*46-Minutes, 9G In A Rafale​*







Some news coming from shiv aroor.. he flew a 46-minute sortie in a Rafale at Yelahanka, and have been informed that he is the first Indian civilian to fly in the fighter.

More to come later

Livefist: 46-Minutes, 9G In A Rafale

Lucky bastard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## shrivatsa

ganimi kawa said:


> New pics of Tejas. The first one is one of the best I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## WAQAS119

BTW where is Raptor and F35?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

The red bull team is all girls team, right?


----------



## tallboy123

*This two are awesome*


----------



## Defence Expert

Liquid said:


>



can anybody tell me what is difference b/w Dhruv ALH and light utility helicopter. LUH is same like dhruv. if HAL is building it for civilian purpose than why not to use Dhruv.......


----------



## SQ8

For starters.. 
Dhruv is a dual engined machined with a little more power.. and also more expensive to maintain... greater load capacity.
The LUH.. is a single engined light chopper with light utility in mind.. 
in simple terms. one is a pickup..the other a compact sedan... you dont always want the pickup just to carry a single suitcase.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GORKHALI

*At 62*, she heads one of the world's most daring aerobatics team - the Flying Bulls Aerobatics Team.* Radka Machova, a mother of two boys,* will lead the four-member team at Aero India. The Czech lady says aerobatics is zero-risk, and she enjoys it as "being in the air leaves behind all problems on the ground". Excerpts from an interview:

What inspired you to head an aerobatics team?
To be a member of a formation aerobatics team is a dream for many, not only aerobatics pilots. I was very proud to be invited by our manager Martin Nepovim in the autumn of 2001, when he asked me: Do you want to fly with us as leader? I could only say 'YES!'

What inspired you to become a pilot?
I liked aviation. As a small girl, I built flying models, collected articles and pictures of airplanes. At 15, I had the first parachute jump-skydive and after graduation, I went to the University of Transport, Economy and Operation of Air Transport. There, I obtained a private pilot license with aerobatics qualification.

Being a woman, were you confident of heading an aerobatics unit?
Why shouldn't one be a woman pilot? It is not very important who is flying, but how one is flying. It is not important to be a woman or man.

What do you and your co-pilots love most about flying?
Flying is freedom. You are in the air and all your problems stay on the ground. You have to concentrate only on the flight and you feel like a bird.

What challenges are you expecting in India?
We are visiting India for the first time. We have no experience of the weather, which is very important for flying. I hope there will be no problems.

Have you ever thought about how risky it is to do aerobatics?
Aerobatics is all about control of the airplane. An aerobatics pilot has to be minutely trained, know limitations of personality and the aircraft, in which case the aerobatics team can fly without risk.

How does your family take it?
My family of husband and two sons knows there is no place for any mistake. Maybe from time to time, they are afraid about it.


----------



## Abingdonboy

self delete


----------



## SpArK

Industrialist Ratan Tata before a spin in the F/A-18 Super Hornet. Photo: Shashank Nanda/StratPost


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## GORKHALI

*SHIV AROOR IN RAFALE *


----------



## SpArK

*The alleged Maruti 800 flying car. *


I honestly dont believe this could fly..


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Paan Singh

flying bulls are very cute aircraft,
i wish to have one of them alike


----------



## Abingdonboy

Honestly, can anyone post some pics of some IAF Guaruds at Aero India 2011, they were one of the highlights for me at Aero India 2009, it would be good to see them again. If there is anyone going can you make an effort to take some pics of the Garuds (obviously without getting into trouble). 

Thanks to anyone who can help with this in anyway.


----------



## SpArK

MiG-29K for China Dismissed at Aero India - Defense News​

BANGALORE - A Russian defense industry official dismissed the idea that the MiG-29K carrier-based fighter jet would ever be offered to Beijing to outfit its future aircraft carrier, the former Soviet-built Varyag under refurbishment in China.

The comments came during the 2011 Aero India air show here, taking place Feb. 9-13. The MiG-29K entered service with the Indian Navy in early 2010 and will be deployed on the INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier, now under construction.


"This is not an option for China's aircraft carrier program," the Russian defense industry official said, citing unresolved differences with China over intellectual property in the Su-27/J-11B fighter scandal.

In 2009, Russian officials accused China of stealing the blueprints for the Su-27 to produce an indigenous variant, the J-11B. There also have been allegations that the design for China's new L-15 advanced trainer jet was copied directly from Russia's Yak-130.

*"The Chinese are going with an indigenous option for their carrier aircraft, most likely a modified variant of the Su-33," the industry official said.*

*There are unconfirmed reports that China acquired a prototype of the Su-33 from Ukraine.*

The Chinese have become extremely sophisticated in their indigenous defense industrial capabilities, the official said. "Ten years ago, you couldn't take them seriously, but they have since become very competent."

Tensions between China and India along their shared northern border also could be contributing to Russia's reluctance to sell the MiG-29K to China. Aero India officials turned down requests from Chinese journalists wanting to attend the show this year, indicating the troubled state of Sino-Indian relations.

Various U.S. sources attending Aero India suggested that China's surprise unveiling of the stealthy J-20 fighter in December could bring about calls within India to buy Lockheed Martin's F-35 Joint Strike Fighter. However, Indian-Russian cooperation on the development of a fifth-generation fighter suggests otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whiplash

^^ Denied over fears of intellectual property theft. Brilliant!


----------



## tallboy123

Whiplash said:


> ^^ Denied over fears of intellectual property theft. Brilliant!



Yes,ur absolutely right mate..


----------



## Paan Singh

u can see that chinese journalist here

http://www./world-armed-forces/indi...t-chinese-missile-aero-india-2011-a-5481.html


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Water Car Engineer

EDIT already posted.


----------



## GORKHALI

Comparision of DRDO EMB AEW&C WITH SAAB ERIEYE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Lol looking at the chart it seems like ERIEYE has nothing all i see in the columns is no! Bit biased perhaps?


----------



## GORKHALI

roy_gourav said:


> Lol looking at the chart it seems like ERIEYE has nothing all i see in the columns is no! Bit biased perhaps?


 
no actully!! Saab is also present there,and for spreading wrong information about their product is against law... DRDO IS CLEARLY LEADING HERE ,WHAT THEY SHOWNING IS FLAWLESS..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tariqkhan18

UPLOAD ALL YOUR AERO INDIA 2011 PHOTOS HERE. 

Aero India 2011 - Indian Military Photos


----------



## EastWest

PANDORA said:


> no actully!! Saab is also present there,and for spreading wrong information about their product is against law... DRDO IS CLEARLY LEADING HERE ,WHAT THEY SHOWNING IS FLAWLESS..


 
But the main and only problem is when wil the final product be delivered?

This is the problem which is persistent with all our defence products..by the time DRDO delivers the final product,SAAB will have another model far suprerior than ours and at cheaper or comparative price..
Our customer namely IAF will then reject this saying the product is outdated..

It has happened before,it will happen again..


----------



## GORKHALI

EastWest said:


> But the main and only problem is when wil the final product be delivered?
> 
> This is the problem which is persistent with all our defence products..by the time DRDO delivers the final product,SAAB will have another model far suprerior than ours and at cheaper or comparative price..
> Our customer namely IAF will then reject this saying the product is outdated..
> 
> It has happened before,it will happen again..


 
Embraer going to have 1st flight with all component onboards on later this year only say NOV or DEC .. After that they going to hand over to IAF in march... Point to be noted is DRDO already supplied radar and its components to embraer ... Cheers


----------



## SpArK

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Honestly, can anyone post some pics of some IAF Guaruds at Aero India 2011, they were one of the highlights for me at Aero India 2009, it would be good to see them again. If there is anyone going can you make an effort to take some pics of the Garuds (obviously without getting into trouble).
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help with this in anyway.


 
Dude,i am going to Aero India tomorrow..i will let you know what they were carrying and take pictures if possible.

Anyone else going tommorow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*Flying Impression Of India's Rustom-H MALE UAV​*


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI

check out the LCH in bckground !!ITS SEEMZ LIKE kamikaze OVER GRIPEN !!


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*Conspicious By Its Absence​*


----------



## SpArK

*New Indian Drone SLYBIRD Emerges​*


----------



## IndianArmy

It must be a Hand launched Autonomous Recovery UAV


----------



## sancho

Does anybody have seen pics of the Gripen NG? It was stated that 3 Gripen including the NG will be send to AI, but so far I just saw the C/D making displays. Couldn't find even a pic of the NG on the ground! Would be interesting to see which weapons they are presenting.
Also does anybody have pics of the Dassault, or Saab exhibition stand?


----------



## sancho

*IAC 1:*





















*MKI with Brahmos:*















Pics of viktor from the BR forum

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

SpArK said:


> *Conspicious By Its Absence​*


 

lol, just sitting around casually, nothing to do, just there as a formality!!


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

sancho said:


> *IAC 1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MKI with Brahmos:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from viktor of the BR forum


 
wah!kaya baat hai sancho ji...i never seen Su 30mki completely moveable CANARDS pic before...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Surya Kiran, absolutely beautiful, I don't know if it's because this is their last show for the foreseeable future but they are looking particularly impressive.

An utter TRAGIC SHAME. I hope the stupid, foolish, waste of space politicans are proud of themselves!! Maybe if Antony stayed in his office and cracked a few whips then this sh@t wouldn't have to happen and ther wouldn't be widows and families all over India crying their eyes out over fallen heros whilst he skips from town to town smiling for the camers, inaugurating this, opening that. UHHHH!!!!

Sorry, rant over this is just such a tragic loss.


----------



## GORKHALI

*yea!kaunsa naya item hai* ??  
looks like LCH TD2 ,did they fixed the rotors and everthing ???

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK

*Day Two  Combat Aircraft Paradise*
Thuersday 10.02.11


Opening day at Aero India 2011, a sort of combat aircraft "paradise". Five of the six fighter on the Indian Air Force MMRCA tender shown their capabilities in front of Indian dignitaries, led by Defence Minister A K Antony and foreign delegations, of which the most senior was the German one with Defence Minister Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg. 

Guttenbergs presence at the show marked an important aspect of Aero India 2011: the political factor. With the German MoD are at the show also the Secretaries of State for Defence of Italy, Guido Crosetto and of Spain, Costantino Mendez and the British Minister for Defence Equipment Support and Technology, Peter Luff. 

Four nations, a single target: 126 Eurofighter for the Indian Air Force. The Eurofighter did its part at the show. Two impressive air displays to show its power, agility and short take off and landing run. *Not like the French Rafale - forced to use the spare aircraft after the first one failed the pre-take off checks and that cut its display short probably for some issue also with the second aircraft - the EF at Aero India was without any problems, confirming the "traditional" reliability of the system when deployed also so far from the main base.* 

The F-16 (at the show are two Block 60 from the UAE Air Force to show the latest standard and 2 F-16C block 50 from the USAF in static display); the F/A-18F of US Navy; the Saab Gripen and the above mentioned Rafale flown yesterday at the show in line with the impressive Sukhoi Su-30MKI and the LCA Teja Mk.I of Indian Air Force - the latter just experiencing Initial Operational Capability activity - to complete the fighter parade at the Aero India 2011. 

But not just an air show was the day one at Aero India. An aspect also highlighted at the show is the need of industrial partnership with Indian companies as a key to get the MMRCA deal. The Eurofighter partner companies - totalling 120 B euro of revenues, more than Boeing and Lochkeed Martin - are the biggest of Europe and, most important for India, are the only one that experienced an high level of collaboration and shared experiences, technologies and capabilities. Just a simple example of that is the Eurofighter consortium itself. *Italian, German, UK aerospace industries started to work together 40 years ago for the Tornado programme a very successful high tech one for its time with more than 1000 aircraft produced. When the Eurofighter was launched Spain was associated to the programme with no issues to share knowledge, technologies, industrial processes etc. In few years the Eurofighter became the lighthouse of Spanish aerospace industry leading to the healthy position now gained by the Hiberian country in the aerospace field. The same process could be done with India, invited to became the 5th partner of the Eurofighter programme to fully enjoy one of the main target of the MMRCA programme: the transfer of technology.*


Eurofighter: Aero India 2011 Blog


----------



## Abingdonboy

PANDORA said:


> yea!kaunsa naya item hai ?? :confusion:
> looks like LCH TD2 ,did they fixed the rotors and everthing ???


 
Looks like it, what we saw before was just the basic shell for transport, given a few days they have fitted all the rotors and other equipment. am liking the EO pod, better than the one on LCH-TD-1

Looking good!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks like it, what we saw before was just the basic shell for transport, given a few days they have fitted all the rotors and other equipment. am liking the EO pod, better than the one on LCH-TD-1
> 
> Looking good!!!


 
oh!yes thats TD 2 !DAMN!ITS SO LOOKING COOL ,EVEN THAT OLD MAN ENJOYING ITS LOOK (WAH!JAWANI CHA GAYI,kitno dino ke bad )


----------



## Archie

PANDORA said:


> oh!yes thats TD 2 !DAMN!ITS SO LOOKING COOL ,EVEN THAT OLD MAN ENJOYING ITS LOOK (WAH!JAWANI CHA GAYI,kitno dino ke bad )


 
Maybe he is thinking that Pod is a water cannon and could be used for irrigation purpose on his field should rains fail this yr


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## icydemon5

Look at this sharp fighter, model reveals the aerial view to be modern looking, and LCA- Mark 2 will utilize composite material will be vital to the HAL AMCA.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## GORKHALI

SpArK said:


> KNOCK !!!!KNOCK CAN ANY ONE GUESS WHAT IS COMMON THERE ???I MEAN WHY THIS GUY KNEELED WITH HIS TELESCOPIC CAMERA
> HAT HALKAT!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xMustiiej70

No turkey..
aero india sucks


----------



## GORKHALI

xMustiiej70 said:


> No turkey..
> aero india sucks


 
look above pics mate!!!!! it might be very interesting ........
oooooooooooooooo!!!yea


----------



## SpArK

^^^

hERE IS ONE.. SEEN ON THE GROUNDS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

SpArK said:


>


 
pic have made aero india successful


----------



## GORKHALI

SpArK said:


> ^^^
> 
> hERE IS ONE.. SEEN ON THE GROUNDS


 

*BRING IT ON SPARKY ,I GOT MY BUTCHRE KNIFE READY lol!!!*


----------



## EastWest

The correct order of the pics should be..


----------



## SpArK

*Raytheon Company: Raytheon Showcases Leading-Edge Technology​*
Aero India, held in Bengaluru, India, this year offers a forum to showcase Raytheons leading-edge technology. Many of these capabilities, such as advanced sensors and combat-proven weapons, are well-aligned with current Indian priorities, including the Indian Air Force Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) competition.

_*Examples of technologies Raytheon will showcase at Aero India 2011 include:
*_



*Integrated Sensor Suite:* Raytheon will feature the combat-proven APG-79 active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, ALR-67(V)3 advanced radar warning receiver (RWR), ALE-50 towed decoy, and the ATFLIR targeting pod, which comprise baseline equipment on frontline Block II Super Hornets for the U.S. Navy F/A-18E/F and Royal Australia Air Force F/A-18F aircraft. For the F-16IN, Raytheon offers an advanced electronic warfare suite and towed decoy system.
Air-to-Air and Air-to-Surface Weapons: Raytheon offers a suite of platform-independent, air-to-air and air-to-surface weapons including: Advance Medium Air-to-Air Missile, AIM-9X Sidewinder, High-Speed Anti-Radiation Missile, Joint Standoff Weapon, Enhanced Paveway II and Maverick.

*Maritime Surveillance Solutions*: A subset of Raytheons platform-independent global ISR services, our maritime surveillance capabilities have already been sold to Indian customers, including the APY-10 radar for the P-8A, and growth opportunities include the SeaVue eXpanded Mission Capability radar and AAS-44C(V) multi-spectral targeting system for the Indian MH-60R. 

Raytheon has delivered more than 1,900 maritime radars for a variety of platforms worldwide, including the P-8A Poseidon, P-3, B-350, the Predator unmanned aircraft, as well as a FLIR system for the MH-60R search-and-rescue helicopter. Raytheons maritime surveillance capabilities are available for use on Indias fixed-wing, rotary-wing, manned and unmanned systems.


*Silent Guardian:* For the first time in India, Raytheon will demonstrate the companys non-lethal Silent Guardian directed energy solution. Silent Guardian emits a focused beam of millimeter wave energy that travels at the speed of light and produces an intolerable heating sensation that causes targeted individuals to flee, but causes no injury.
Raytheon is a global technology leader in the areas of intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR); integrated air & missile defense; missile systems; radar/sensor; command, control and communications (C3); and homeland/internal security (including coastal and maritime security).

Raytheon currently does business with more than 80 countries worldwide, and has had a presence in India for more than 25 years. As reported on a recent conference call with investors, in 2010, 23 percent of Raytheons sales were to international customers, and its international revenues increased by 10 percent over the past year. Raytheon's sales to international customers are the highest (in terms of percentage of total company sales) among larger aerospace and defense contractors.


Raytheon Company: Raytheon Showcases Leading-Edge Technology


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*Aero India: Indian Army takes delivery of more powerful Dhruvs​*
February 11, 2011
Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) officially handed over to the Indian Army Aviation Corps (AAC) the first Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopters (ALH) powered by Shakti engines at Aero India in Bangalore on 10 February.
At a handover ceremony, Maj Gen P. K. Bharali, the additional director general of army aviation, received the first five of the twin-engine craft.
The Dhruv Mk.III is different from its predecessors by being powered by the new Shakti turboshaft engine co-developed by Turbomeca and HAL.
However, this is not the only change in the ALH. Dr. Prasad Sampath, general manager of HAL&#8217;s Rotary Wing Research and Design Centre, traced the progression of the Dhruv: &#8216;The Mk.I, powered by Turbomeca TM 333 2B2 engines, featured a conventional cockpit and minimal vibration control, while the Mk.II that appeared in 2007 had a glass cockpit and first-generation active vibration control. The latest Mk.III features second-generation active vibration control, Shakti engines and additions to the cockpit displays.&#8217;
Shakti engines mate a HAL gearbox and 1,032kW Turbomeca engine. The latest Dhruv Mk.III can carry a 200kg payload at an altitude of 6,000m. This compares with a payload of just 50-100kg for the incumbent 825kW engine. A high-altitude capacity is a critical requirement for the Indian Army.
The same Shakti engine powers the Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) that made its public flying debut at Aero India 2011.
The powerful Shakti engine will also be a boon for Dhruv Weapon System Integrated (WSI) variants that carry a 20mm cannon, rockets and Mistral missiles on external pylons.
A Turbomeca spokesman said that the engines for the first five Dhruv Mk.IIIs were built in France, but that future units would be assembled in India from kits.

Namwar Cheubey, HAL Engine Division&#8217;s chief supervisor (customer services), revealed that HAL has already received 65 kits from France, although components will increasingly be built in India. Turbomeca will produce the engine as the Ardiden 1H1.

A total of 159 helicopters will eventually be inducted into the Indian armed forces, with all future production craft featuring Shakti engines.

Aero India: Indian Army takes delivery of more powerful Dhruvs | Shephard Group


----------



## SpArK

A GOOD VIDEO..


----------



## SpArK

By now the chief has talked about increasing the squadrons further by 4-5, its better to have a separate deal with Saab to fast induct it along with MRCA.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*India's Arms Lab Signs Cross-Border Deals​*
BANGALORE - India's defense research agency is continuing to reach out to other countries for joint projects.

*At the Aero India show, the Defence Research and Development Organisation launched research into armament, avionics and life sciences with Britain, France, Italy, Russia, Spain, Ukraine and the United States, DRDO chief V K Saraswat told reporters Feb. 11.
*

*"The thrust is to build defense technologies for tomorrow,*" Saraswat said. "Priority to build joint intellectual property rights with international partners will be yet another priority for DRDO."

Analysts called the moves part of the agency's long-term strategy to shed its closed-door approach and open ties with overseas defense majors and research entities.

Saraswat said DRDO already has 20 international joint defense research and development projects.

*The DRDO chief also unveiled DRDO efforts to build a new supersonic missile. Ground testing has already been done on the scramjet-powered missile, which is meant to have a range of 30 kilometers, a top speed of Mach 5 and a first test flight in the middle of next year,* he said.

DRDO is helping the Indian Space Research Organization develop ELINT and electro-optic pods for space.

*Saraswat said he hoped that his $2 billion budget would rise next year to around $2.66 billion; the new figures are to be announced Feb. 28.
*


*DRDO projects include the development of the naval version of the Light Aircraft (LCA), unmanned combat aerial vehicle, new-generation unmanned aerial vehicles, aerostat and medium combat aircraft. Future areas of interest include materials, avionics, structural systems, missiles and human resources.*

"Cooperation at every level - local, national or global - is an absolute necessity for progress in technology, especially defense technology," Indian Defence Minister A K Antony said Feb. 7 in Bangalore.

The United States last month removed export curbs on DRDO's laboratories, including the Armament Research and Development Establishment, the Defense Research and Development Lab, the Missile Research and Development Complex and the Solid State Physics Laboratory.


India's Arms Lab Signs Cross-Border Deals - Defense News


----------



## Windjammer

It so seems that the Indian member, SpArK , has been gloating on the capabilities of Pakistan's JF-17 Thunder aircraft, you may well be on your way to the corporate ladder, but here are couple of videos showing you what's the Thunder made of, why don't you name your poison buster and let's go loop the loop. !!!

YouTube -

YouTube - PAF jf17 in zhuhai airshow 2010


----------



## SpArK

Windjammer said:


> It *so seems* that the Indian member, SpArK , has been gloating on the capabilities of Pakistan's JF-17 Thunder aircraft, you may well be on your way to the corporate ladder, but here are couple of videos showing you what's the Thunder made of, why don't you name your poison buster and let's go loop the loop. !!!
> YouTube -
> 
> YouTube - PAF jf17 in zhuhai airshow 2010


 
Where did that happen..??? It seems??...

Help us to keep this thread clean..keep the offtopic ones to another thread..

Regards

SpArK


----------



## EastWest

Windjammer said:


> It so seems that the Indian member, SpArK , has been gloating on the capabilities of Pakistan's JF-17 Thunder aircraft, you may well be on your way to the corporate ladder, but here are couple of videos showing you what's the Thunder made of, why don't you name your poison buster and let's go loop the loop. !!!
> 
> YouTube -
> 
> YouTube - PAF jf17 in zhuhai airshow 2010


 
Dont try to derail this beautiful thread..

open another thread for ur rants


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## Windjammer

SpArK said:


> Where did that happen..??? It seems??...
> 
> Help us to keep this thread clean..keep the offtopic ones to another thread..




Nothing is off topic, all comes with the territory, you ignored the challenge by the other member in the JF-17 thread, hence I had to repost here. 
Nothing personal.


----------



## SpArK

Windjammer said:


> [
> Nothing is off topic, all comes with the territory, you ignored the challenge by the other member in the JF-17 thread, hence I had to repost here.
> Nothing personal.


 
Challenges are for kids.. especially in online forums..try somebody else.. im not interested..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*MMRCA deal hot topic at record breaking AeroIndia​*
Bangalore, Feb 11 (IANS)

The eighth AeroIndia air show here has broken all records for the number of visitors, with over *1.75 lakh footfalls* recorded till Friday. The focus of attention remained on the biggest tender India has floated to buy 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA).

The contract is expected to be awarded to one of the six contenders by September this year, according to officials. 

"The MMRCA is the primary focus. With the orders likely soon, what will happen in the next edition in 2013, I wonder," said Guy Douglas from BAE Systems India.

The increase in the number of aircraft manufacturers and air forces participating in the show this year indicates the increasing interest in AeroIndia, he added.

*The first three days of the five-day airshow, which opened Wednesday at the Yelahanka air base, were all about business.

But the show will be open for the general public to visit the flying and static display during Saturday and Sunday.
*
A large number of aviators and enthusiasts have gathered here to watch the spell-binding manoeuvres such as sharp turns, rolls and spins by fighter jets from all major global manufacturers, including US Lockheed Martin's F-16s, Boeing's F/A-18s, Saab's Gripen and the Dassault's Rafale.

*These are part of the 95 military aircraft lined up in the static display area.AeroIndia also has a large civilian aviation component with 54 percent aircraft on display from this sector.
*
Russian Sukhoi, Brazilian Embraer and Ukranian Antonov are some of the passenger plane manufacturers who are here this time around.

*Indian vehicle major Mahindra's aviation arm Mahindra Aero has got its GA-8 Airvan, an eight-seater small sized plane, to the show for static display.
*

Among the other interests in this year's AeroIndia are the aerobatic displays by the Indian Air Force's nine-aircraft Surya Kirans and the four-aircraft Czech Republic-based Flying Bulls flying the Zlin 50 LX aircraft.

The members of the two teams are mobbed every time they returned from their displays.

While the aircraft are lined up in the static display alongside the runway, the global manufacturers of aerospace products from nearly 700 companies have put up stations and pavilions.

Americans have the largest presence at this edition of AeroIndia with over 63 firms putting up their best foot forward, eyeing the $150 billion aviation market that India is likely grow into next decade.

"AeroIndia has gained in importance with each passing edition. And this year, it is no different. The organisers have done a great job," says Boeing Defence Space and Security - India vice president Vivek Lall.

The countries have put up their indoor exhibition over five permanent halls that the Yelahanka air base has for the air show and the seven temporary hangars, all of which have been converted into indoor display area.

"India is a very important market for the global aviation industry and that is why we are here. This show is great," says Viktor Konarev of Antonov, which intends to sell its AN-148 airliner to Indian domestic airlines.

Among the top foreign dignitaries to visit the show were US Commerce Secretary Gary Locke, German Defence Minister Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg, British Minister for Defence Equipment Support and Technology Peter Luff, British High Commissioner to India Richard Stagg and Ukraine's Ambassador Oleksandr D. Shevchenko.

Russian aviation enthusiast Marina Lystseva has been a regular visitor to all major global air shows, including some of the oldest at Farnborough and Paris.

But her first visit to AeroIndia here has left her "very impressed"."Very impressive. In fact, the flying and static display of so many aircraft and helicopters at one place...I have never seen such a show before," said Lystseva said Friday.

MMRCA deal hot topic at record breaking AeroIndia


----------



## Windjammer

SpArK said:


> Challenges are for kids.. especially in online forums..try somebody else.. im not interested..


 
Indeed, kids make silly remarks, and sometimes talk big. Guess tomorrow is another day, carry on with your good work.


----------



## SpArK

Windjammer said:


> Indeed, kids make silly remarks, and sometimes talk big. Guess tomorrow is another day, carry on with your good work.


 


Thanks for the self acknowledgement.. now let me get back to my work.. thanks for the brief *show*.up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

SpArK said:


> Thanks for the self acknowledgement.. now let me get back to my work.. thanks for the brief *show*.up


 
If you talk the talk, then be prepared to walk the walk. !!!


----------



## ironman

Windjammer said:


> Indeed, kids make silly remarks, and sometimes talk big. Guess tomorrow is another day, carry on with your good work.


 



Windjammer said:


> Nothing is off topic, all comes with the territory, you ignored the challenge by the other member in the JF-17 thread, hence I had to repost here.
> Nothing personal.


 




Windjammer said:


> It so seems that the Indian member, SpArK , has been gloating on the capabilities of Pakistan's JF-17 Thunder aircraft, you may well be on your way to the corporate ladder, but here are couple of videos showing you what's the Thunder made of, why don't you name your poison buster and let's go loop the loop. !!!


 
Thanks for bringing a tea break enjoyment ... SpArK carry on..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ironman

Windjammer said:


> If you talk the talk, then be prepared to walk the walk. !!!


 
Now its boring... Got something new ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

ironman said:


> Thanks for bringing a tea break enjoyment ... SpArK carry on..


 
.. im seriously learning to ignore these kind.. it just pisses them off..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xMustiiej70

im waiting for the turkish airplanes..


----------



## Windjammer

ironman said:


> Thanks for bringing a tea break enjoyment ... SpArK carry on..


 Congrats, you do have a gift of the gob. 
Well when you characters don't accept, then we have to visit you.


----------



## Windjammer

ironman said:


> Now its boring... Got something new ??


 
Why don't you impress us without your one liners. 
You know, you are spoiling a ...... beautiful thread.


----------



## Windjammer

SpArK said:


> .. im seriously learning to ignore these kind.. it just pisses them off..


 
It does, when after 23 years, all you get to see is a loop.


----------



## ironman

Windjammer said:


> Congrats, you do have a gift of the gob.
> Well when you characters don't accept, then we have to visit you.


 
I don't have change today.. try your luck another day.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Windjammer said:


> Why don't you impress us without your one liners.
> You know, you are spoiling a ...... beautiful thread.



Thanks! It is indeed a beautiful thread.



SpArK said:


>



This is my favourite picture, what's yours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Great pics Spark. I have aquestion, are you benny?


----------



## xMustiiej70

The funny part is how he tries to get back on topic.
and the irony part is that ironman liked that comment.
haha


----------



## Dalai Lama

xMustiiej70 said:


> The funny part is how* he tries to get back on topic.*
> and the irony part is that ironman liked that comment.
> haha



I assume you're referring to me, if so I didn't know that trying to get back on topic was a crime.

Oops!

I forgot some people are here just to bark at each other like tough guys thanks to the blanket of anonymity that the internet provides. Keep barking for all I care.


----------



## ironman

xMustiiej70 said:


> The funny part is how he tries to get back on topic.
> and the irony part is that ironman liked that comment.
> haha


 
Watch closely.. you will get the idea.


----------



## sancho

Kinetic said:


> Great pics Spark. I have aquestion, are you benny?


 
Yes he is.




TheDeletedUser said:


> Thanks! It is indeed a beautiful thread.
> 
> This is my favourite picture, what's yours?


 

So far this one:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/79898-aero-india-2011-a-15.html#post1472022


Just a beautiful snap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

I think overall the Aero India 2011 has seen some amazing action this year. The pictures have all been superb!! The facilities at Bangalore look nice. This event for sure has made heaps of them jealous and made jaws drop for a few others  

This is my pick !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GORKHALI

Windjammer said:


> It so seems that the Indian member, SpArK , has been gloating on the capabilities of Pakistan's JF-17 Thunder aircraft, you may well be on your way to the corporate ladder, but here are couple of videos showing you what's the Thunder made of, why don't you name your poison buster and let's go loop the loop. !!!
> 
> YouTube -
> 
> YouTube - PAF jf17 in zhuhai airshow 2010


 
offtopic - oh!yes!! I see what CHINESE JF 17 MADE OFF !! So whats your point ?? There is no loop to loop comparision ,when it comes to STR i heard tejas completed in 17sec ,even it was certify for 6g in IOC ..... Its all matter of time before LSP 6 do maiden flight in march and slowly open up tejas AOA from 22 degree to IAF ASR 24 degree ,but looks like HAL surely going to acieve more than 28 degree AOA to infuse more confidence.........


----------



## kish

PANDORA said:


> offtopic - oh!yes!! I see what CHINESE JF 17 MADE OFF !! So whats your point ?? There is no loop to loop comparision ,when it comes to STR i heard tejas completed in 17sec ,even it was certify for 6g in IOC ..... Its all matter of time before LSP 6 do maiden flight in march and slowly open up tejas AOA from 22 degree to IAF ASR 24 degree ,but looks like HAL surely going to acieve *more than 28 degree AOA * to infuse solid confidence...


 
28 degree will really good 
but how long it will take to achieve this. i love to see any source.


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India 2011: Vintage aircraft Pushpak is still making heads turn​*

Old metal birds never die, they continue to turn heads forever. This is the case of the Indian Army Aviation Corps Pushpak aircraft. 
Tucked between the latest fighters and the sleek business jets, this vintage aircraft which played an active role during the 1971 Indo-Pak War continues to draw attention at the ongoing Aero-India show.

As part of the Army Aviation Corps&#8217; Silver Jubilee celebrations, this green bird will embark on an all-India expedition and touch down at bases and forward locations from where the flyboys (army aviators) of yesteryear operated.

Thelittle bird piloted by Brig NS Sidhu will take off from Air Force Station Yelahanka after the Aero India to revive the history of the Army Aviation Corps. The aircraft, which flew with the Air OP during the 1965 and 1971 wars, has been reconstructed and restored to flying standards.

It has been mustered from the Patiala Flying Club and reconstructed with the assistance of Punjab Government and the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited for this historic expedition, Brig Sidhu said.

This is the one and onlyPushpak which is still flying in the country and the all-India expedition will be its longest mission.

Starting from Bangalore, the aircraft will cover over 10,000km flying to the erstwhile Air Op and the present Army Aviation bases within India and finally land at CATS, Nasik, the Alma Mater of Army Aviation. En route, it will recount old battles, gather folklore from old timers across the country, revisit its old bases and record it all for future generations.

Aero India 2011: Vintage aircraft Pushpak is still making heads turn - Bangalore - DNA



Kinetic said:


> Great pics Spark. I have aquestion, are you benny?


 

Oh yes i am... Thanks.. more is to come ... 

Been busy collecting them and taking on the occasional _overly nationalistic fanboys_ who are overly insecure about the _quality of their_ equipment and lurk to pass on comments to _venture their frustrations_.


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India 2011: Tejas fleet to be raised in Bangalore​*

The first squadron of the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas will be raised in Bangalore.

The Aircraft and System Testing Establishment (ASTE) will conduct a series of tests before the aircraft is inducted into the Indian Air Force.

Commandant of the ASTE, Air Commodore BR Krishna said that two pilots have been identified by the Bangalore-based flight testing establishment for carrying out extensive tests.

The first squadron of LCA will be named Squadron 45. The squadron comprising 20 aircraft will be known as Flying Daggers and will later be moved to the Sulur Air Base near Coimbatore.


Aero India 2011: Tejas fleet to be raised in Bangalore - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India 2011: Surya Kiran to fly Hawks​*

The famed Surya Kiran aerobatic team of Indian Air Force will fly Hawk advanced jet trainers, not Kirans, at next Aero India. Its Kiran aircraft will be sent to the Bidar air force station in Karnataka for training rookie pilots.

Commanding officer of the team wing commander Prajual Singh said on Friday with the air force in a transition mode, several new aircraft were entering its stables. Surya Kiran would also get modern planes, he said.

Hawks, however, would be a temporary replacement as the team will ultimately fly the indigenous intermediate jet trainers which are set to get initial operational clearance in June.

Prajual Singh said with the new aircraft, Surya Kiran will not only perform existing maneuvers but also add a few new ones.


Aero India 2011: Surya Kiran to fly Hawks - India - DNA


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India 2011: Eurocopter vying for deals worth &#8364;10-15 billion​*
Eurocopter, a division of aerospace and defence company EADS, is looking at projects worth &#8364;10-15 billion (around Rs60,000-90,000 crore) over the next five years, with India being the largest market for military helicopters in Asia.

The Indian Air Force (IAF) is set to replace its entire fleet of over 600 Cheetah-Chetak helicopters, which Eurocopter had jointly produced with HAL.

The helicopter major is bidding for the order of 197 reconnaissance and surveillance helicopters that Indian government plans to procure. For this, Eurocopter showcased the best in its breed of helicopter &#8212; the AS550 Fennec. The military-certified and combat-proven AS550 C3 Fennec has exceptional performance at high altitude and in hot weather conditions.

&#8220;The field trials with full mission equipment were completed flawlessly.It is a fully certified and a reference helicopter across the world that has been sold in many countries, underlining its capabilities. It is a huge order and we are sparing no resources in this campaign (reconnaissance and surveillance helicopters),&#8221; said Norbert Ducrot, senior VP, Eurocopter.

Eurocopter is also eyeing other major projects in India, including cooperation with HAL on co-developing and co-producing a 10-12 tonne helicopter specially designed to address the needs of all the armed forces.

Eurocopter will offer the AS365 naval Panther for the tender to the Navy and Coast Guard. Panther is the military version of the civilian Dauphin, which has been very well received in the Indian market. 
Ducrot expects huge potential in newer segments such as helicopter emergency medical services (HEMS), disaster management and pilgrimages. Eurocopter, which has turned its attention to these emerging segments, has set up an Indian subsidiary in New Delhi to improve its training and support systems and expand its footprint in India.

It also plans to introduce the EC135 suited for HEMS segment. Eurocopter has a target of selling 100-150 helicopters in Asia this year with 10% of it coming from India.

The helicopter-makers have a long-standing relationship with HAL, in addition to which they are looking at partnering with private sector companies for outsourcing component and parts manufacturing, and including them in their global-supply chain.

Despite its bullishness, the helicopter company still feels there were many hurdles in the Indian market. &#8220;Infrastructure in India is still a big challenge. We need better facilities such as helipads and others for the market to unfold its potential,&#8221; he said.

Speaking on the challenges Eurocopter has encountered with defence deals in India, Ducrot said the amendments incorporated in the Defence Procurement Policy 2011 are a step in the right direction, but more needs to be done to attract investment in this sector.

&#8220;One of the key steps is to increase the Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in defence sector which is currently limited to 26%. FDI generates value in India and creates local employment. But given the low ceiling, OEMs may hesitate to take major industrial and commercial risks for offset obligations alone&#8221; he said.


Aero India 2011: Eurocopter vying for deals worth 10-15 billion - India - DNA


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India 2011: The men who orchestrate Yelahanka aerial symphony​*
The Bangalore-based Aircraft and System Testing Establishment (ASTE) may not be as popular as the fighter jets or for that matter the men behind them. However, this team is the one, which orchestrates the numerous aerobatic stunts and scintillating manoeuvres that the audiences get to see at the Aero India show.

The ASTE team, apart from overseeing the flight display is also entrusted with the job of ensuring flight safety when the fighter jets perform their dog fights and other maneouvers in front of hundreds of spectators.

&#8220;We are the nerve centre of the Aero India all flight operations are monitored by us. We observe closely how the aircraft take-off and land in order to ensure that they not defy safety rules,&#8221; said Group Captain N Tiwari, the flight display director of Aero India 2011.

He said that, on an average, about 40 aircraft take-off and land during the show and that the team has been put up at the Air Force Station Yelahanka (AFSY) since February 7, the day the aircraft starting arriving at the air base.

&#8220;In an air show, as soon as one aircraft lands, another takes-off in order to maintain the tempo and keep the onlookers engrossed. Monitoring the flight operations during an air show is a very difficult job as all kind of aircraft operate,&#8221; Tiwari said.

After take-off from Yelahanka, the fighters remain within the visual bubble of the crowd, so that they can be seen by the audience during the performance.

This apart, the flight display monitoring team also has another difficult task in communicating to the foreign air force pilots.

Aero India 2011: The men who orchestrate Yelahanka aerial symphony - Bangalore - DNA


----------



## GORKHALI

kish said:


> 28 degree will really good
> but how long it will take to achieve this. i love to see any source.



here's the link enjoy- *Broadsword: Testing times ahead for HAL: ARDC prepares for dangerous Tejas and IJT flight tests*



> Even more dangerous are the flight tests ahead for the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), to demonstrate its ability to handle higher angles of attack, or Alpha, as the designers call it. Simply put, a flying aircraft&#8217;s angle of attack is the angle it makes, nose to tail, with the horizontal. A high Alpha provides several benefits to a fighter, especially letting it fly slower to land on shorter runways.
> 
> The Tejas has currently tested an Alpha of just 22-24 degrees, and will go up gradually to 28 degrees. But flying a higher Alpha risks stalling the fighter; its engine could go off (or flame out, as pilots call it) leaving the Tejas --- without propulsion power, or electrical and hydraulic power for its fly-by-wire controls --- to fall out of the sky like a stone.
> 
> To guard against that, the ARDC is fitting a test Tejas with a fast-response power pack that US company, Honeywell, manufactures for such flight-testing. Within milliseconds of the Tejas main engine going off, the hydrogen-operated power pack starts up, providing power to the fighter&#8217;s hydraulic and electrical systems, and re-lighting the main engine.
> 
> &#8220;In flying a single-engine aircraft, there is no bigger emergency than a flame-out&#8221;, says a former Tejas test pilot. &#8220;But no fighter engine should flame out at just 28 degrees Alpha. However, the Tejas air intakes have not been well designed and, as the Alpha increases, the intakes constrict the airflow, and the engine dies for want of air.&#8221;
> 
> *In contrast to the Tejas&#8217; maximum Alpha of 28 degrees*, India&#8217;s Sukhoi-30MKI can comfortably handle an Alpha of over 50 degrees. The US Navy F/A-18 Super Hornet can manage an Alpha of 58 degrees.


----------



## SpArK

*Mighty market, military orders​*
BANGALORE: India's massive military aerospace modernization programme, it's new strategic relationship with the US, and the fact that this is one of the few markets around the world that is growing rapidly has made this year's edition of Aero India the best by far in terms of global participation. 

Think of anybody in the global aerospace business, and they are there. Over 670 companies are participating this year, up from 592 in the last edition in 2009. Most are aggressively marketing their offerings, and finding many willing listeners. 

"This is the third time I'm attending Aero India, and I can tell you this year's is a generational step above the previous ones," says Walter Doran, president-Asia of the $25-billion defence technology company Raytheon. "The number of serious enquiries from visitors to our booth has seen a great increase from the past," he says. 

Dinesh Keskar, president of Boeing India, attributes it to the market and the strategic India-US relationship following the nuclear deal. Boeing estimates it has a $31 billion addressable market (areas in which it has a competitive product) in India. 

The Indian Air Force's contract to acquire 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) will be the biggest defence contract at about $11 billion. Six aircraft are in the race for it -- Boeing F/A-18F Super Hornet, Saab Gripen C, Eurofighter Typhoon, Dassault Rafale, Lockheed Martin F-16 and Mikoyan MiG-35. A $1.4-billion contract to acquire attack helicopters, a $600-million contract to acquire heavy-duty helicopters and a $2.5-billion contract to re-engine the Jaguar's ageing engines are also in process. 

*Some contracts like for the Boeing C-17 heavy-duty helicopters are almost done. Some companies like AgustaWestland, part of Italy's Finmeccanica, and Brazil's Embraer have won big deals in the past couple of years. As did Boeing for the P-8I, a maritime reconnaissance aircraft for the navy, a deal worth $2.13 billion.* 

Stephen Estill, VP for strategic partnerships in helicopter maker Sikorsky, says cumulative military helicopter purchases by India is expected to touch $14.4 billion between 2011-31. "There is also a requirement to refit existing helicopters with modern equipment," he says. The 2008 Mumbai terrorist attack created an urgent need for stepping up coastal patrol. 

*A survey by Honeywell predicts a 26% decline in five-year helicopter purchase plan in North America and a 40% decline in Europe, a result apparently of the slow growth in those economies. On the contrary, the Indian helicopter market is seen to be growing at 20% annually. 

The big orders are encouraging many supporting companies to set up operations in India or to expand their activities. Esterline, which manufactures a variety of aerospace products, is opening a sales office in Bangalore next week. German companies like Stahlwille, which provides avionics tooling products, and SACS, which makes aerospace connecting systems and parts, said they were very encouraged by what they were seeing at Aero India. 
*
Royston Lobo of SS White Aerospace, a US-based company that has a manufacturing facility in Gujarat that makes high-precision aerospace parts, says he has attended many trade shows, "but I mostly see marketing folk; this is one event where the top brass of every company seems to be around."

Read more: Mighty market, military orders - The Times of India Mighty market, military orders - The Times of India


----------



## GORKHALI

*Reporting straight from LCA Tejas cockpit*

*Ritu S was the first journalist to sit at the controls of the compound delta-winged, homegrown beauty. She gives us a first-person account*

Ritu S

Posted On Saturday, February 12, 2011 at 12:04:24 AM

After receiving the nod from Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) officials, I just wanted to run to plane and get in as fast as I could. After all, this is the country&#8217;s most ambitious project on the defence front and much awaited. This was my chance to check out its technology and avionics and to see what it was all about. Although I had seen and sat in cockpits of several fighter aircraft, getting a chance to sit in the cockpit of this yet-to-be inducted fighter jet evoked an altogether different feeling. It was a mix of joy, exhilaration and immense pride.




The Tejas LCA cockpit is not only spacious, but its systems are also easy to use. Instead of mechanical controls, this fighter has digital systems, which de-stresses the pilot and helps keep him or her focused on the fighting. The controls of the aircraft are somewhat similar to the controls of a car, inclusive of foot pedals. When this supersonic fighter jet is on the runway, the brakes are applied through these pedals. Just like a car.

The Tejas is a single-seater aircraft, but it has a twin-seater version for training purposes. The lead pilot directs and instructs the one seated in the rear. I got the chance to sit in the trainer version. I thought it exuded a feeling of safety. The LCA&#8217;s 1500 hours of incident-free flying is certainly testimony to this.

With better handling capabilities and advanced avionics, the LCA is MiG-21 ++, and is set to replace the old warhorse of the Indian Air Force &#8212; the Soviet MiG-21 fighter jets.

The twin-seater version has a night vision compatible glass cockpit with zero-zero ejection seats. This facilitates safe ejection of the pilot at zero speed and zero altitude. The pilot also has a helmet-mounted display, which helps him lock on to a target by merely looking at it.


Made of composite material
LCA test engineer-commander J Raturi provided more details. He said: &#8220;The aircraft wings are made of composite material, which helps reduce the weight of the aircraft. This makes the Tejas the smallest light weight, multi-role, single-engine tactical fighter aircraft. Of course it has been designed and developed in the country. The aircraft&#8217;s controls has the capability for digital automatic flight control or fly-by-wire technology. The aircraft is very stable and that gives it the requisite agility and manoeuvring capability.&#8221;

Ever since the start of the Aero 2011 show, the Tejas has been the cynosure. When five Tejas LCAs flew in formation for the first time at the show, it set hearts aflutter and sent spirits soaring. The more than two decades of work and the Rs 17,000 crore which has been pumped into making these metal birds battle ready, was worth it. That was the unanimous verdict. With the Tejas, India joined a small, but elite group of countries capable of making a fighter plane from scratch.


Final clearance in June
The aircraft will get its final operational clearance by June this year, which means a weapon-loaded aircraft would be ready for induction into the Indian Air Force (IAF).

&#8220;By June, most of the test points will be done. It will then be ready for its final operational clearance,&#8221; Raturi said. On its lethal prowess, Bangalore Mirror was told that it is the only aircraft which has fired a missile from an altitude as low as 15 km and achieved precision. Defence minister, A K Antony, had described the LCA as a &#8220;state-of-the-art, indigenous combat aircraft that will go a long way in enhancing national security&#8221;.

Tejas has been manufactured by Bangalore-based HAL in association with DRDO.


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India 2011: India will fear no one from next year
​*

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) chief VK Saraswat said on Friday all sub-systems of the country&#8217;s first indigenous subsonic medium-range cruise missile Nirbhay (fearless) were almost in place and it would be ready by early next year.

Speaking at Aero India-2011, he said: &#8220;Integration of the engine is under way.&#8221;

*The missile with a range of 1,000 km can take to the skies from multiple launchers and will arm all the three services. Nirbhay is expected to supplement the 300-km-range supersonic BrahMos.
*

*Saraswat said an advanced version of BrahMos would be ready by 2012. The technology of the hypersonic missile call-ed BrahMos Mark-2 or BrahMos-2 was successfully lab-tested in May 2008 at a speed of 6.5 mach. The hypersonic demonstrator vehicle will attain a level flight for a ground-to-ground test at a height of 30 km before it hits the target with a speed between seven and eight mach.*

*The mach-8 Brahmos-2, an advanced version of the present air-launched missile, will be the country&#8217;s first hypersonic cruise missile. DRDO and Russian NPO-Mash are working on a sustained flight scramjet, which will be the core element of the Mark-2 version.About a ballistic missile defence shield, Saraswat said the next AAD (advanced air defence) test will take place this month. The defence shield test had failed on March 15, 2010, but was successful later.*

Exo-atmospheric interceptor missile PAD (Prithvi Air Defence) will now be called PDV (Prithvi Defence Vehicle) and will intercept at an altitude of 150 km, compared to the earlier 50 km.

Saraswat said, &#8220;All elements of aerospace are within our grip and India will soon be an aerospace power.&#8221;

Aero India 2011: India will fear no one from next year - India - DNA


----------



## Ghoster

Windjammer said:


> It does, when after 23 years, all you get to see is a loop.



still better than all u do is peeking over somebodies shoulder and calling it Joint Developement


----------



## SpArK

*Eurocopter sells five choppers in India​*
BANGALORE: European helicopter manufacturer Eurocopter on Friday announced it has sold five AS350 B3 passenger transport helicopters to three Indian customers . 

Three were ordered by Global Vectra, whose fleet will grow to seven AS350 B3s, while Summit Aviation and SS Aviation purchased one each. 

"All five are scheduled to be delivered during 2011," said Eurocopter president and CEO Lutz Bertling here on the sidelines of Aero India-2011. 

"Seeing this trend, we are confident the AS350 B3 will be instrumental in developing such segments as heli-tourism, passenger transportation, rescue, aerial work and law enforcement throughout the country," Bertling said. 

Capable of performing at extremely high altitudes, the AS350 B3 single-engine helicopter can carry more passengers in hot and high conditions than any other rotary-wing aircraft in its class. 

The AS350 B3 has experienced major success in heli-skiing applications at such locations as the Alps in Europe, North America's Rocky Mountains and Alaska, and the Andes in South America - with operations now extended to the Himalayas in India. 

"Heli-skiing is a sport that requires high level of aircraft safety, robustness and capability to function immaculately in extremely high altitude conditions," Summit Aviation managing director Neeraj Bhatia said. 

"The AS350 B3 was our choice for such duties at Gulmarg, Kashmir, where it is taking on the most challenging tasks with ease, and demonstrating incredible performance," he added. 

The AS350 B3 also aided pilgrim tourism in India and is flying tourists to places like Vaishno Devi, Kedarnath, Badrinath and Amarnath. 

It is used by numerous operators for corporate transportation, and has become the backbone of India's geophysical surveys. 

Five AS350 B3s are in operation to support the country's geophysical survey activity, with four of them flown by Global Vectra - the first operator using this helicopter type in India for such missions. 

Most recently, Pawan Hans Helicopter Limited equipped an AS350 B3 with cameras and relay equipment for TV broadcasts during the recent Commonwealth Games, an Indian first. 

SS Aviation is a new customer for Eurocopter, with the AS350 B3 becoming the first helicopter in its fleet. 

"There is an increasing demand in the rural areas of Karnataka for air transport services, so the purchase of a helicopter makes sense to cater to this growing demand," SS Aviation CEO Mahesh Iyer said.

Eurocopter sells five choppers in India - The Economic Times


----------



## GORKHALI

PANDORA said:


> *Reporting straight from LCA Tejas cockpit*
> 
> 
> With better handling capabilities and advanced avionics, the LCA is MiG-21 ++, and is set to replace the old warhorse of the Indian Air Force &#8212; the Soviet MiG-21 fighter jets.
> 
> .


 
yaar!!!! inko koi to bolo that ACM clarify things about generation,he said that *LCA IS INDEED A 4th GENERATION AIRCRAFT BUT IT YET TO FIRE BVR & DROP PGM,WHICH IT STATED TO ACHIEVE IN ONE YEAR ,TILL THEN JUST CALL LCA A MIG 21++ CLASS*.............


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India Day-4​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GORKHALI

*MEDIA EDITOR PANDORA*-


> *Some contracts like for the Boeing C-17 and heavy-duty helicopters are almost done.*


* *


----------



## GORKHALI

SpArK said:


>



*HAT TURHKI SALA *


----------



## ganimi kawa

Continuing the "My faourite pic of Aero India 2011" theme, here is the best picture of AE 2011 according to me.










Touching, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*AERO INDIA: Gripen push shows Saab 'here to stay' in Indian market​*
Saab is here with its largest ever presence at Aero India, with the Swedish manufacturer pursuing both the Indian air force's medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) deal and a long-term relationship with local industry.

"The company realised the importance of growing in this market several years ago, and our presence at this show reflects our commitment," says Eddy de la Motte, director Gripen India.* "This is not only a Gripen thing. This is a great market and we're here to stay."*

*Several tie-ups have already been made, including with Indian conglomorate Mahindra, and with Bangalore-based firms CIM Tools, Quest Engineering and Tata Advance Material.
*






© Billypix​
In addition to the attendance of three Swedish air force Gripen C/Ds, Saab has brought two of its regional aircraft and airborne surveillance products, the 340 and larger 2000 turboprop. Its Skeldar unmanned helicopter is also on display, along with command and control systems and electronic warfare equipment.

But it is in the $10 billion-plus MMRCA contest that it is placing most attention. "We believe that we have the best aircraft for the Indian air force, and are offering an unbeatable technology transfer programme," says de la Motte. *"This is a chance for India to decide if it wants to be independent in future fighter technology and to be able to design and build systems on a par with the rest of the world."*

Meanwhile, Saab's Top Gun contest - which offers the chance for one Indian civilian to fly in the Gripen - has caused a major stir, with a competition page on the company's website having attracted more than 150,000 visits.

De la Motte says a shortlist of five candidates will be invited to the show on Saturday to fly the Gripen simulator, before a winner is selected to fly the aircraft for real by Sunday.


AERO INDIA: Gripen push shows Saab 'here to stay' in Indian market


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^^^Sir,can the Night Vision sensors mounted on the Nose of the L.C.H scan objects/terrain directly under the helicopter or does the L.C.H have to move in such a way that the area is covered????If not,then does it not become a crippling point during operations in dense jungles???


----------



## Kinetic

SpArK said:


>


 
 Men are always men!!!!  Look at the faces!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

SpArK said:


> Oh yes i am... Thanks.. more is to come ...



I didn't knew that you changed ID! Got it from your youtube channel. 



> Been busy collecting them and taking on the occasional _overly nationalistic fanboys_ who are overly insecure about the _quality of their_ equipment and lurk to pass on comments to _venture their frustrations_.


 lol


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## subject17

SpArK said:


> *Aero India Day-4​*


 
Beautiful shot, breathtaking.


----------



## bhagat

India's Boeing P-8I Moving Forward

BANGALORE, India - Boeing announced a number of milestones in India's P-8I program during the 2011 Aero India air show being held in Bangalore, India, from Feb. 9-13.

In 2010 Boeing completed the final design for the P-8I and began fabrication in December, said Leland Wright, Boeing's P-8I program manager. The first flight of the new aircraft is scheduled for the end of this year

The aircraft is designed specifically for the Indian Navy for long-range maritime patrol and reconnaissance, he said. The aircraft is "designed specifically to integrate indigenous India equipment."

It is a military derivative of the Boeing 737-800 and a variant of the U.S. Navy's P-8A Poseidon. India is the first international customer for the P-8 and Leland expects other countries to express an interest in the platform in the future. Boeing projects the market for maritime patrol aircraft to be around 100 P-8s.

The contract with the Indian Navy is for eight aircraft, including an option for four additional platforms. Delivery of the first aircraft is expected in 2013, he said. 

Leland did confirm that the Standoff Land Attack Missile-Expanded Response (SLAM-ER) system was not part of the deal, but Boeing has a license to export the cruise missile system to India should it opt for it in the future. Instead, the P-8I will carry four Harpoon anti-ship missiles.

Boeing is still identifying offset partners in India. So far Boeing has arranged offset supply agreements with Bharat Electronics, TATA Advanced Materials, Dynamatic Technologies Limited, Avantel and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Four additional offset contracts are being defined and the P-8I offset contract performance is on schedule, Leland said

India's Boeing P-8I Moving Forward - Defense News


----------



## GORKHALI

mmmm!so hot


----------



## SpArK

*Congress member of parliament Naveen Jindal flies French Rafael fighter aircraft*

*Lok Sabha MP Naveen Jindal took to the skies as he co-piloted Dassault's Rafael fighter aircraft* on the third day of the Aero India 2011 show here.
*
Jindal, who holds a commercial pilot's license, said that the fighter plane went upto 50,000 feet high.*

"It was an amazing experience for me and when the aircraft takes off the amount of thrust and speed that you feel its like you can not feel anywhere. It feels like a rocket or like a bullet that has been fired. So, that's the most amazing feeling," said Jindal.

He said he did not experience any difficulty or discomfort even during the manoeuvres as he has been on a fighter aircraft before.

Jindal is the third celebrity to fly a combat aircraft during the air show.

*Indian ace shooter and Olympic gold medalist Abhinav Bindra flew fighter jet F-16 Super Viper of the US aerospace major Lockheed Martin Thursday, while India's only cosmonaut Wing Commander (retd) Rakesh Sharma co-piloted Super Hornet on Friday.*

*Ace Indian cricketer Rahul Dravid also visited the air show and was seen enjoying the fighter jets at the show.*

The F/A-18 Super Hornet is in the race for supplying 126 Medium-MultiRole Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA) to the Indian Air Force under a 10.8 billion dollars deal expected to be signed in the next financial year.

The participants in the show represented the civil and military aerospace manufacturers from 40 countries including the US, Britain, Russia, France, Germany, Italy, Israel, Belgium, Brazil, Spain, Ukraine and the Netherlands.

The Air show kick started on February 9 and will end on February 13.

Naveen Jindal flies French Rafael at Bangalore's Aero India show


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## GORKHALI

whose looking for *GARAUD FORCE* 
???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

KAVERI ENGINE


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI

*check out over rotors ,Dhruv hovering like honey bees*


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI

*DROP LOTS OF THANKZ TO SPARK , PANDORA AND MISCELLANEOUS  ,WE WILL PASS THEM TO TARMAK,LIVEFIST AND CHINDITS* rofl:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Nope thank these ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

PANDORA said:


>


 
Is it just me or do the Guaruds look a little dressed down then AI 2009 (no gloves,elbow pas,knee pads, camo scrafs etc) Do you think this is a procedural thing i.e to look less threatning or to look more conventional to the officers who might have though they looked unproffesional before?? But good to see the scoped INSAS!

But strangley of all, no ear pieces, saw them at A! 2009 and Vayu Shakti 2010 whtat happend here??


----------



## GORKHALI

*FROM PANDORA TO SPARKY *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

* 

POSTED !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tallboy123

*Guys is this simulator or real cockpit of LUH?*
\


----------



## shrivatsa

light utility helicopter its written on the pic itself.its a mock


----------



## Dalai Lama

I don't know about you guys but the LCH's new camo is growing on me.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Kinetic

TheDeletedUser said:


> I don't know about you guys but the LCH's new camo is growing on me.


 
I sort of get disoriented if I stare at the digital camo LCH for long.  Its outstanding. Will be very difficult spot it in the hills. 


Aero India: Bangaloreans really enjoying it. Seems like more populated than a cricket match!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

PANDORA said:


> whose looking for *GARAUD FORCE*
> ???



I literally chased them for a pic..but they were driving too fast and soon entered the out of bound area.

No tavors..only Aks they were carrying with one guy carrying INSAS LMG


And lastly they were very difficult to spot.

Loved the Eurofighter Typhoon and got to see Su 30 and Mirage from a close distance.

Red Bull team was good but no one got a bigger applause than our own Surya kiran team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xMustiiej70

ak really? but good that they were diffecult to spot.
its a good sign


----------



## Zeeshan360

Good pics . Spark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Shahid Kapoor flies F-16 at Aero India show


----------



## Abingdonboy

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> I literally chased them for a pic..but they were driving too fast and soon entered the out of bound area.
> 
> No tavors..only Aks they were carrying with one guy carrying INSAS LMG
> 
> 
> And lastly they were very difficult to spot.
> 
> Loved the Eurofighter Typhoon and got to see Su 30 and Mirage from a close distance.
> 
> Red Bull team was good but no one got a bigger applause than our own Surya kiran team



Thanks for the effort mate!! good work.

just to clarify by "hard to spot" do you mean there weren't many of them? or did they just move around a lot so it was difficult to track them??


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks for the effort mate!! good work.
> 
> just to clarify by "hard to spot" do you mean there weren't many of them? or did they just move around a lot so it was difficult to track them??


 
Not many of them mate.

Tere were CISF guys mostly and then some Air Force guys in combat uniforms with CMG.Got to see many PARA guys(they were not a part of the security..just visitors) and finally when i was about to leave after cursing my luck and thinking what will i tell you on the forum..i saw a gypsy coming towards me and i saw all of them without even blinking...i chased them for a pic but they were driving really fast...funny part is one Garud Commando was looking at me and smiling(seeing how hard i was trying to fit him and his friends in my cam)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Not many of them mate.
> 
> Tere were CISF guys mostly and then some Air Force guys in combat uniforms with CMG.Got to see many PARA guys(they were not a part of the security..just visitors) and finally when i was about to leave after cursing my luck and thinking what will i tell you on the forum..i saw a gypsy coming towards me and i saw all of them without even blinking...i chased them for a pic but they were driving really fast...funny part is one Garud Commando was looking at me and smiling(seeing how hard i was trying to fit him and his friends in my cam)


 
Nice work, truly a man of your word. Great catch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Shahid test-flies F-16 fighter jet: India : India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

Guys Cool LCA video from aeroindia 2011

YouTube - TV9 - AERO INDIA 2011 - Part 2

They have started to open up the envelop of the beast. It will be amazing machine after the flight envelop opening is completed by confirming Flight control laws on LSP6.


----------



## farhan_9909

CAn any body post F-16 aero india peformance?

havent seen F-18 and F-16 performing at Aero india yet


----------



## majesticpankaj

farhan_9909 said:


> CAn any body post F-16 aero india peformance?
> 
> havent seen F-18 and F-16 performing at Aero india yet


 f-18 has been flown by Ratan tata and f-16 by Shahid Kapoor


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*Some Indian dude with family@aero India*


----------



## GORKHALI

*Total burnout*


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## SpArK

Day four of Aero India 2011 had its share of high-profile visitors, including Indian cricket team captain M S Dhoni and actor Shahid Kapoor.

Tata Group Chairman Ratan Tata and Member of Parliament Naveen Jindal had earlier dropped in at the country's largest air show going on at the Yelahanka Air Force in Bengaluru.


----------



## SpArK

Impressions -
- tejas looked powerful but not pushing the envelope as expected
- F18 was a bit slowish in its moves
- Gripen/F16 was very fast in its passes (couldnt take a decent pic due to this, and looked plenty more agile)
- Rafale fell somewhere in between and very beautiful
- F16 and Gripen were both fast and sneaky, almost soundless on approach but growling as it passed you
- Sukhoi was noisy and showed its usual "standing motionless" and 360 tvc rotation thing
- every plane made on slow speed pass to show its handling, in this the f18 was good...almost standing still kind of.

but the EF caught my eye as the most perfect example of fluidic motion, aggression and instability...it made some really low passes and helped by releasing white smoke for most of its routine. clearly an a/c that can do 2 x 360 barrel rolls without even thinking about it....amazing...
its my new favourite mrca plane 

Courtesy: Singha ,BR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

*THIS'S WHAT WE ALL LOOKING FOR*


----------



## GORKHALI

> KrishG wrote:
> Spoke with* Mr. Vinod Kumar, Navy Mk-2 Program director*.
> 
> * There is 5% increase in the intake in the Mk-2. I cannot remember whether he said it was increase in area or diameter. There will be no major changes in the intake shapes for the Mk-2.
> 
> * The empty weight of Mk-1 is 6550 kg. He said he expects the Mk-2 empty weight to be
> around 125-150 kg more than that of Mk-1. That gives a figure of ~6700 kg
> 
> * AESA is NOT included in the Mk-2. He said that LRDE is working on a AESA and was optmistic that they could put it on Mk-2 as a future upgrade. He expects the Mk-2 to have the MMR during the initial batches.
> 
> * On the design optimization on Mk-2, he told me to take pictures of the Mk-1 model undercarriage and Mk-2 model's undecarriage and compare them. I'll post the picture I took.
> 
> The two bulges on the M-2 undercarriage are indeed MLG housings. He was saying something about the MLG being moved further back in Mk-2 to increase stability (This one point I can't remember properly)
> 
> * He did say that the Mk-2 would have additional fuel capacity but didn't mention the exact number of litres.
> 
> * I asked why weren't any wingtip pylons added on Mk-2 to which he said that that would require strengthening the wing structure, which has it's own set of complications, and reiterated that the focus of Mk-2 is to optimize the design.
> 
> * I thought I noticed an increase in the tail canting. I didn't ask him about this.



thanks to *Krish G BR*


----------



## GORKHALI

> The Mk2 model are a little premature I think. *Design has not been frozen yet*.
> 
> Another few tidbits
> 
> 1. Mk2 plan is to have 3 6"x8" AMLCD MFD instead of the 5 now (2xSSID, 3 MFD). With all of the MFDs from Samtel. Currently the centre 3 MFDs are imported with the 2 standby units Indian (hardware and software). Again only a plan.
> 2. 500 mm length increase behind cockpit will give more room for avionics, its jam packed now and difficult to replace LRUs. DFCC optimization will be done with an all new DFCC with new hardware. FCS will be changed a little.
> 3. Tejas Mk1 officially cleared to +6G, unofficially reached +6.9G, at AI11
> 4. There are a total of 750 odd combinations of all stores grouped into 30. The most important ones are tested. Nobody does all combinations.
> 5. Some changes for lightening protection use BARC developed Shape memory alloys. Shrink when heated instead of expanding. Got some gyan here which went over my head, was already saturated with info by this time and I had only moved 3 stalls in 1.5 hours.
> 6. 20 Tejas on deck + 17 in hanger below for IAC-1. 5 + 10 helos. IAC-1 can take both Mig-29 and Tejas.
> 7. Flutter tests done with both combat clean configuration and with heavy stores.
> 8. FCS does asymmetric loads with ease.
> 9. Twin firing of R-73 done which means after both were fired, the wing was totally clean (without the safety R-60/R-73 missiles)
> 10. Claimed AF is fine with +8G
> 11. Flys without the gun




*courtesy BR *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trisonics

LCH is being such a brat! It looks like its taunting the Gripen with a "Can you do this?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/bigger-higher-faster/bigger-higher-faster-at-the-bangalore-air-show/190816?hp[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

Liquid said:


> [video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/bigger-higher-faster/bigger-higher-faster-at-the-bangalore-air-show/190816?hp[/video]


 
Excellent report, thx for sharing!


----------



## Roybot

Liquid said:


> [video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/bigger-higher-faster/bigger-higher-faster-at-the-bangalore-air-show/190816?hp[/video]



 Sarang acrobatic display ftw. Its the only ad campaign HAL will ever need to sell its Dhruvs.


----------



## GORKHALI

NO ONE DOES IT BETTER AS SU 30MKI DO


Aero India 2011: Su-30 MKI aircrafts
take off during the inauguration of the Aero India 2011, India's biggest air show, at Yelahanka Air base in
Bangalore in Bangalore on
Wednesday. (PTI Photo) Text: Prashanth G N, TNN In its class, the Su-30 MKI has no competition. Those who tried &#8212; the F-18 and F-16 &#8212; have failed. Ask the most experienced Su-30 pilots in the
country. They&#8217;ll tell you why. Ashu and Parag Lall, who are flying the Su-30 ,said: &#8220;No other aircraft in the world can perform the yaw turn and the tail slide, or do a vertical climb at 80 degrees and prepare for an angle of attack. &#8221;


----------



## GORKHALI

PANDORA said:


> NO ONE DOES IT BETTER AS SU 30MKI DO
> 
> 
> Aero India 2011: Su-30 MKI aircrafts
> take off during the inauguration of the Aero India 2011, India's biggest air show, at Yelahanka Air base in
> Bangalore in Bangalore on
> Wednesday. (PTI Photo) Text: Prashanth G N, TNN In its class, the Su-30 MKI has no competition. Those who tried &#8212; the F-18 and F-16 &#8212; have failed. Ask the most experienced Su-30 pilots in the
> country. They&#8217;ll tell you why. Ashu and Parag Lall, who are flying the Su-30 ,said: &#8220;No other aircraft in the world can perform the yaw turn and the tail slide, or do a vertical climb at 80 degrees and prepare for an angle of attack. &#8221;


 
I believe Su 30mki is still waiting for a worthy enemy in asia region.. :mrgreen:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gowthamraj

Sukhoi mki rocks


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aero India: India's indigenous combat chopper - India News - IBNLive

Good video of the LCH here.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Aero India: Eurocopter showcases armed Fennec*



> Eurocopter exhibited its armed AS550 C3 Fennec publicly for the first time at Aero India in Bangalore from 9-13 February.
> The rotorcraft is Eurocopter's contender for India's Reconnaissance and Surveillance Helicopter (RSH) programme, now in its closing stages, to replace elderly Chetak and Cheetah helicopters.
> This is the second time the Fennec has competed; the Light Observation Helicopter (LOH) programme was cancelled in 2007 after the Fennec had been declared the winner.
> With the AgustaWestland AW119 Koala pulling out of the competition in mid-2010, the Fennec is battling the Russian twin-engine Kamov Ka-226T for a lucrative197-helicopter contract (133 for the army and 64 for the air force).
> Rainer Farid, Eurocopter's vice president of sales for South Asia, said he was confident a decision would be made during the second half of 2011, since the Indian Ministry of Defence was coming under increasing pressure to procure new helicopters.
> &#8216;In 2007 the need was urgent. Now it is critical,' claimed Philippe Kohn, Eurocopter's military operational marketing manager.
> Kohn was mission commander for the Fennec trials in the first five months of 2010. He said that the key advantages of the single-engine Fennec lay in its simplicity.
> &#8216;It is simple to fly, simple to fight, and simple to maintain,' Kohn said.
> During 80 hours of test flights, the Fennec attained a 100% availability rate under a team of three Eurocopter mechanics. In sharp contrast, a team of 30 was required to keep the Ka-226T operational. Smaller and lighter than its Russian competitor, the Fennec is the only helicopter ever to land on the 8,848m summit of Mount Everest.
> The Indian requirement does not specify weapons fitment, but Eurocopter is proffering the Stand-Alone Weapon System (SAWS). This flexible weapon suite can incorporate a 20mm cannon pod, 70mm guided rockets or Ingwe missiles, allowing weapons to be rapidly changed according to mission requirements.
> Farid said India was considered the number one market in terms of potential helicopter sales.
> While the Fennec bid is a current priority, the NH90 will be participating in field evaluations in March/April in a competition for 16 ship-based Multi-Role Helicopters (MRH) to replace the Sea King.
> Other aircraft that Eurocopter will be entering in upcoming Indian programmes include: the AS565 Naval Panther for 56 ship-based Naval Utility Helicopters; the EC725 for 14 special operations craft; and the AS565 Naval Panther for 16 Indian Coast Guard craft.



Aero India: Eurocopter showcases armed Fennec | Shephard Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK




----------



## trident2010

YouTube - LCA Tejas display Aero India 2011


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Kinetic

RED BULL was superb. 

*LCH's helmet mounted display...* Elbit or HAL?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastWest

---------------------------------------


----------



## SpArK

*Northrop Grumman & Pipavav Shipyard sign MOU*

U.S. defense major Northrop Grumman and Gujarat based Pipavav Shipyard have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to co-operate and leverage each others strengths while building capabilities for mutual security interests between the United States and India.

"This Memorandum of Understanding represents the first step in exploring potential business relationships between Northrop Grumman's Electronic Systems sector and the Pipavav Shipyard in India resulting from synergies in technology, experience, and capabilities for the mutual security interests of the United States and India. 

This memorandum covers the exchange of programmatic and planning information in accordance with the export laws of the governments of India and the United States. It also allows both companies to identify synergies and develop operational concepts that may benefit future potential customers."

Northrop Grumman, Pipavav Shipyard sign MOU at Aero India 2011 | India Defence


----------



## GORKHALI

*STUNNING PICS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

*French and Indian pilots exchange notes on flying. Grp Cpt George Thomas is a former Commanding Officer of a Su-30MKI squadron and flew in the Red Flag exercise in the US.
*
Quote:
BANGALORE:

India's ace LCA pilot George Joseph and French pilots De L'Air, Plu Vinjae and others shared some fantastic bonhomie at the flight operations centre at Yelahanka air base on Friday. Engaged in intense conversation, India's LCA pilot and the French pilots exchanged notes on the LCA, Su-30, Rafale, F-18 and the art of flying.

The French pilots, fascinated by the LCA, inquired about how India's indigenous aircraft project was coming along. While the French pilots said they were mighty impressed by the light and compact aircraft, George explained how the LCA coasted through almost 1,500 flights, tackling in its wake a whole lot of technical issues typical of any developing aircraft. "The test flights have been a challenge. We went through many new developments. The software was continually upgraded and we arrived even to the fly-by-wire system. We've just received certification," George explained to the attentive French pilots.

One of the French pilots remarked: _"I've been seeing the LCA fly for the past two days. It looks a very good aircraft to me. It has good flight abilities and I get the feeling it's doing well." One other pilot had just finished a good deal of research on the LCA, having gone to the aircraft and examined it closely._  

Another French pilot said: "Cockpit comfort will be an important factor for a pilot to say how the aircraft is. Weaponization is another. For an aircraft that's coming up, its very good. But yes, ultimately flying the aircraft will tell us how good it is." 

Then the LCA pilot and his French counterparts exchanged notes on how the Su-30 operated. The French were keen to know about the Sukhoi, given that it is the mainstay of the IAF and probably the deadliest air superiority fighter in the world. All of then congratulated each other for the flight displays and signed off, hoping to meet again.



*NOW WHERE THE HELL OUR CRITICS ?????? AM LOOKING TO SPANK THEM GOOD hahahaha  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Why is that all the best pics are of EF???


----------



## The HBS Guy

SpArK said:


> Why is that all the best pics are of EF???


----------



## GORKHALI

SpArK said:


> Why is that all the best pics are of EF???


 
*one of my favorite*


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

just came back from AI... it seems to be MMRCA show rather than aero *india*...

am thinking if MMRCA got decided.. how many fighters will participate in next aero india....


----------



## kingdurgaking

baker said:


> just came back from AI... it seems to be MMRCA show rather than aero *india*...
> 
> am thinking if MMRCA got decided.. how many will fighters will participate in next aero india....


 
Only Tejas and MKI will be preset


----------



## sancho

baker said:


> just came back from AI... it seems to be MMRCA show rather than aero *india*...
> 
> am thinking if MMRCA got decided.. how many fighters will participate in next aero india....


 
The wining LCA, MMRCAs and an invitation for some friendly Asian air forces would be a good idea as well to give the show a new note, for example from Singapore, S. Korea, Japan, Indonesia. Not to forget that we might see the T50 prototype at the next Aero India (it is said to fly at Maks 2011 first)!


----------



## sancho

SpArK said:


>



With all the new LCH, Tejas and MMRCAs getting most of the attraction, we have to give kudos to the Surya Kiran and Sarang teams as well, for their impressive performances ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

Trisonics said:


> LCH is being such a brat! It looks like its taunting the Gripen with a "Can you do this?"


 
LCH clearly isn't camera shy


----------



## GORKHALI

*Surya Kiran team of IAF received thundering applause as they painted the sky with the United Colours of India.
*


----------



## baker

sancho said:


> The wining LCA, MMRCAs and an invitation for some friendly Asian air forces would be a good idea as well to give the show a new note, for example from Singapore, S. Korea, Japan, Indonesia. Not to forget that we might see the T50 prototype at the next Aero India (it is said to fly at Maks 2011 first)!


 
that indeed great... one 5th gen in russian flag and one in indian flag... most strong way to show our friendship.....


----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## SpArK

*Su 30 remains unparalleled in its power​*





_Aero India 2011: Su-30 MKI aircrafts take off during the inauguration of the Aero India 2011, India's biggest air show, at Yelahanka Air base in Bangalore in Bangalore on Wednesday. (PTI Photo) 
_​
In its class, the Su-30 MKI has no competition. Those who tried  the F-18 and F-16  have failed. Ask the most experienced Su-30 pilots in the country. Theyll tell you why. Ashu and Parag Lall, who are flying the Su-30 , said: *No other aircraft in the world can perform the yaw turn and the tail slide, or do a vertical climb at 80 degrees and prepare for an angle of attack.*





The yaw turn is a 360-degree turn that the Su-30 can perform mid-air , while climbing or descending in flight. If it is an attack situation, the Su-30 has the capacity to slow down, turn around immediately in any direction and shoot. Most other aircraft will have to do a big circle, Ashu explains. 

In actual flight, the sight of the 360-degree turn as the Su-30 descends, is a wonder youll think is humanly impossible.





The tail slide too, is as amazing. *The aircraft virtually stops midair and then begins to fly reverse at zero or even negative speed. No aircraft in the world flies reverse. Flying reverse puts enormous stress on the engine. But the Su-30 can take it,* Lall says. 





Yet another wonder of the aircraft is the angle of attack. *The Su-30 can climb and attain an angle of attack of 80 degrees alpha, something which is never easy. And it does so comfortably ,* pilots Jeetu Yadav and Rahul Chauhan add.

The four Pune-based pilots say thrust vectoring nozzle is the technology in the Su-30 that allows it to do near-impossible manoeuvres. The Su-30 defies the laws of aerodynamics. It defies the laws of control, they echo. Ashu has been flying the Su-30 from 1997, which means his complexity threshold has been set by the Su-30. All my life, Ive been flying only the SU-30.




There is no mission Ive not undertaken in the aircraft. Every day begins and ends with the Su-30. So, it has come to a point where its complexity is second nature to me. I now try to do anything more complex than the existing state of complexity in the aircraft  thats the extent to which I am used to it. I breathe and live the Su-30.




Has fear of death ever crossed his mind? I feel safest in the Su-30 cockpit. Wheres the place for fear? There is no traffic jam out there, is there? he asks. 

The pilots have this to tell students: *Try the ultimate job in the world. There is no high that is comparable to the high of piloting a combat aircraft. We would like students to give it a try. Get to an aircraft, smell it and youll soon see that you want to fly it.*


Su 30 remains unparalleled in its power - Pictures - Pictures/Videos - News in Pictures | Economic Times


----------



## The HBS Guy

^^ I'd love to see videos of the MKI performing these stunts.


----------



## SpArK

*FIRST HAND: Flying The Dassault Rafale​*
Shiv Aroor, Live Fist.











​

On February 7 at about 1910HRS, not long after walking away after many hours in an IAF Antonov-32 transporter that shipped me and other journalists from Delhi via Nagpur to Bangalore, I received a brief phonecall from an Armée de l'Air Group Captain at the Embassy of France. It was a brief message to inform me that I had been invited to fly in the Dassault Rafale fighter on February 10 at 5PM, and that I would be supplied with more information in the next few days. I wasn't expecting the phonecall. Even less, a flight in the Rafale -- arguably the least visible contender in the Indian MMRCA competition. Well, only so far, as it turns out. Dassault is a conservative organisation that I had thought didn't pay much attention to this sort of thing. The only person I personally knew who had flown a Rafale sortie was former Indian Navy chief Admiral Arun Prakash. So as I kicked back in my room that evening, the only thing I could think was, "Huh?".

Shaking off all expectations and tradition, the French had flown in two Rafales to the Bangalore air show. The arrival of the aircraft was in the midst of swirling and uncannily consistent rumours that the Rafale and its European cousin, the Typhoon, had topped the Indian Air Force's field evaluation list, and led the MMRCA pack. The offer to take a sortie in this, the least known contender, at a time like this was huge from a news perspective. Apart from getting to fly in the airplane and see what it could do, I was most keen to meet the people from the company that made the jet and the pilots who flew it every day. It was a valuable chance.






Sure enough, on Feb 8, I received a second phonecall, this time from a Dassault delegate who asked me to come to the notoriously out-of-bounds company chalet at the Yelahanka show. Here, I was introduced to Dassault Rafale test pilot Dominique Sébastien, a seasoned pilot with 4,200 hours of fighter flying on the Rafale and all variants of the Mirage-2000. A young enlisted Armée de l'Air man got me kitted out to check that everything fit fine for the next day. I had to get fully kitted out to ensure there were no delays. I put on the beige flightsuit first, then the G-suit, and the heavy Armée de l'Air jacket torso harness -- the heaviest I've had on so far -- and finally the flying boots. A Thales helmet was then lowered onto my head, and the mask strapped on. Check.








Next, was a half-hour briefing by Sébastien on the Rafale's cockpit. Not the most refined I've seen, but emphatically functional and strangely appealing -- the one I would fly in looked like something that had just been fighting. Like the F-16 Block 60 that I did a sortie in two years ago, the Rafale cockpit has a right-hand sidestick, though with full "play", rather than the near-rigid one in the Super Viper. This was good. Because while the idea of a sidestick appealed greatly to me when I flew the F-16 in 2009, I could never seriously get used to the rigidity.






Flipping through a laminated spiral-bound booklet with tight-shot photographs of various Rafale cockpit elements, Sebastien showed me where the emergency systems where, and how to operate the head-level display. After a quick run-through of the eject/egress procedures (as always, said in the most matter-of-fact tone -- "please don't eject yourself unless I say EJECT-EJECT-EJECT or if you're sure I'm dead and the plane is falling"). Next, I had a brief chat with a small group of Armée de l'Air pilots fresh from a deployment in Afghanistan who were eager to know if I'd done any fighter sorties before. When I told them about the four previous ones, one of them, Plu Vinage, said, "You will forget all of them tomorrow." Let's see, I thought, as I walked out of the salubrious air-conditioned environs of the Dassault chalet and into the blinding afternoon Yelahanka sun.

Despite a promise to myself that I wouldn't have a late night before the day of my flight, I ended up turning the lights out at 4.30AM. It was a short night.





At 3PM on Feb 10, I arrived at the Dassault chalet as agreed for my pre-flight procedures. I got into my flight suit, after which Sébastien and I were taken to the Rafale pavillion in one of the halls. There, we spent the next twenty minutes going over what we'd be doing during our 45-minute flight. It was a fabulous checklist of items. We were about to do pretty much everything except fire weapons. By 4PM, we left the pavillion and went to the Rafale fight ops centre right next to the flightline. A typical IAF utility room, this one was strewn with flying gear -- overalls, helmets, boots, name-patches, G-suits, torso harnesses, sunglasses, clip-pads with flight log scrawls and a group of Armée de l'Air pilots and personnel. Plu Vinage was there, and he got me into the rest of my kit. As I left the room with Sébastien, Vinage looked at me, his face glistening with sweat, and said, "Remember what I told you yesterday."

Sébastien and I went out to the aircraft and two personnel helped me strap into the second cockpit. All pre-flight systems checks went through fine, and at about 4.50, Sébastien lowered the canopy, as I felt the pressure equalize making my ears pop. But there was a problem. The cockpit lady informed us that our oxygen supply systems were not cleared. Sébastien opened the canopy, conferred with his flightline personnel, who quickly sorted out the snag, and lowered the canopy again. It was time to power on.

*The two Snecma M88s began with a low growl, reaching a gothic roar.* The aircraft shuddered under its restraints. These were some serious turbofans. Powering back to ground idle, we waited until we were cleared to taxi out to the runway.





I am in no way technically equipped to attest to a fighter's capabilities,* and am truly in awe of those you can, but I must say this. However else the MMRCA contenders compare, after four take-offs in fighters, the Rafale's was undoubtedly the most thunderingly powerful one.* Lined up and ready, at 1711HRS, Sébastien gunned to mil power and then full reheat as the twin M88s sent the Armée de l'Air Rafale B (No. 104 HD) hurtling down the runway and into the air and then quickly into a steep 70-degree climb followed a second later by a quick roll to starboard. Pitching up further into a vertical climb, the aircraft was then put on its head before a quick level out to zoom out to the sector we'd been asked to get into. I've never experienced a more dramatic take-off routine.


contd.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

We cruised for a while, climbing to over 20,000 feet. To both my sides, I could see the aircraft's canard foreplanes swivel and twitch with every input. At 19,000 feet, Sébastien asked me to take the stick. I did the first thing I always do when given the stick -- two hard rolls, the stuff that sends your blood sloshing around your body. *With all that magnificent power behind it, the Rafale's handling qualities at high speed were superb*. As Sébastien communicated with the tower to get a fix on which sector we were cleared to fly in, *I put the fighter into some hard turns, getting some serious kicks out of how beautifully responsive this heavy jet was.*







Yelahanka traffic control crackled in, asking us to head to Sector 3, and away from Sector 2. We broke right, descended and entered a wide open scrubland with gentle hillocks dotted with tall white windmills. *"That is pretty," came a heavily accented voice from the front cockpit. It truly was. We dived out and took her low, 700-feet low, Sébastien demonstrating the auto-piloted terrain following mode, as the aircraft smoothly rose and descended, describing the surface of what we were flying over. Perfect for head-level/down work. It was time for some loops. As we pulled up and fed the Snecmas some fuel, the plane shuddered into a blistering climb, completing a perfect loop -- and giving non-fighter pilots such as myself the single most exhilirating view. That of the earth gliding back into view, and the sky slipping away. As the Gs pile up during the climb, and you feel your suit expand to keep your blood equitably distributed, the closing of the loop is as surreal as it gets. I did two loops, the second one with throttle control. "Excellent, perfect," called Sébastien.*

Next, Sébastien demonstrated the very nifty T*hales nose mounted infrared/TV search and track system. We scoped several aircraft in the area, including the Saab 2000, an An-32 and a couple of light aircraft from the show. We undertook a Fox-3 demo as Sébastien "unleashed" an MBDA MICA from a port hardpoint at an aircraft we'd been tracking. "He's dead," he sniggered. *We scoped some territory for an air to ground demonstration, and swooped low to get a visual. *With some quick head-level work, Sébastien chose five features. We then proceeded to rain hell on them with tri-hardpoint Sagem AASMs. "We do everything in flight. You can draw full plans in the cockpit," he said, while I imagined the AASMs screaming down at some unsuspecting knoll near the Andhra Pradesh border. The mission computer, I was later told, is built to assume that every mission is a scramble. Decide in the air.*






Just about the time our Rafale was getting ready for some G, something deeply significant was being announced across the world in the fighter jet's homeland. Thales was busy announcing that the AESA variant of the Rafale's RBE2 radar had been validated in 2010 tests, and that the new radar met all operational requirements and specifications of the French Air Force. Rafales with the new AESA radar, part of Tranche 4, would be ready for delivery by 2013, the French press was informed. And yet, Dassault made no noise about it at Aero India. Not a word. No press statement. To them, as long as the right people knew, it didn't matter. That's Dassault apparently. That's why you don't hear very much about or from them, which can be pretty unsettling for a journalist. I keep trying to think what would have happened if one of the American jets met such a milestone during the air show. Is this a good thing or a bad thing?

Anyway, it was time for some real G now. I had control, and was instructed to take her up to 16,000 feet, which I did with my game face on. Almost exactly two years before, I'd pulled 9G during a sortie in a leased UAE Air Force F-16 Desert Falcon at Yelahanka. I was ready for another rush. Sébastien, first slowly and then with force, pushed the jet into a steep dive. We plunged, and gunned to mil power, watching the ground come up at us. Then, Sébastien pulled up hard and engaged reheat, *putting us both in a 9G environment for a couple of seconds, before it tapered. The grey squares mixing with your vision, like blood in water, and then receding as the aircraft levelled off. It was brutal. Brutally good.* Sébastien asked me if I was okay. I was fine, breathing hard. I unhitched my mask to gulp some cockpit air. That was brutal. I felt my stomach muscles loosen slowly. Fighter pilots like Sébastien do this for whole seconds. They truly are made of something else.

We'd run out of time and had to head back. But what happened next, I was totally unprepared for. As we cruised low over the Yelahanka strip, Sébastien banked super-hard right, pulled up, engaged full reheat and tore us away. The grey came like a small wave, and then receded quickly. Blood and water.

We came around for approach and touched down, after 46 minutes in the air.


Livefist: FIRST HAND: Flying The Dassault Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## zeus

Aero India 2011 Photo Album

More Aero India 2011 pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

*what is this new stuff ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI

*To abingdonboy*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

PANDORA said:


>


 
KAI T-50 Golden Eagle ?? I did nt knew they were here...


----------



## Abingdonboy

PANDORA said:


> *To abingdonboy*


 
HAHA!! You legend! Thanks mate, much appreciated!!!

Do you reackin thier asking for directions from a member of SF?!?!?!!!


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## Dalai Lama

PANDORA said:


> *what is this new stuff ?*



It says "Mistral ATAM" on the stand. I googled it and this is what I got.

http://www.mbda-systems.com/mbda/site/docs_wsw/fichiers_communs/docs/pdf07_mistralatam.pdf

Maybe missiles for the LCH?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

It is the missile for LCH..


----------



## GareebNawaz

PANDORA said:


> *To abingdonboy*



We didnt see too many of Pics of the Garuds this year....they are doing their job well it seems undercover and stealthy or whatnot. Anywayz nice pic aprreciate a ton!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GareebNawaz said:


> We didnt see too many of Pics of the Garuds this year....they are doing their job well it *seems undercover and stealthy* or whatnot. Anywayz nice pic aprreciate a ton!!


 
Or no one is taking pictures of them... To busy looking at the MMRCA birds, Tejas, LCH, etc.


----------



## GareebNawaz

Is I was there i would hire someone to look at the warbirds for me so i could go out searching for the garuds!!


----------



## SpArK

*Aero India Valentine Special--Surya Kirans Make Their Last 'Heart' On Valentine Eve !!​*







*Happy Valentine's day fellawssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GareebNawaz said:


> Is I was there i would hire someone to look at the warbirds for me so i could go out searching for the garuds!!


 
Ya, I also want to see some Indian special forces pictures.

When is AERO India 2011 over?


----------



## GareebNawaz

Liquid said:


> Ya, I also want to see some Indian special forces pictures.
> 
> When is AERO India 2011 over?


 
Today Feb 13


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GareebNawaz said:


> Today Feb 13


----------



## xMustiiej70

I never heard of this event.. but now I understand what I never heard of it..
its just a show for indian military plus some european fighters..
probaly because of the mmrca competition to score some points.
and i also expected some respect from the indian goverment towards china and pakistan.


----------



## Paan Singh

xMustiiej70 said:


> I never heard of this event.. but now I understand what I never heard of it..
> its just a show for indian military plus some european fighters..
> probaly because of the mmrca competition to score some points.
> and *i also expected some respect from the indian goverment towards china and pakistan*.


 
dont u know reasons after been here?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

xMustiiej70 said:


> I never heard of this event.. but now I understand what I never heard of it..
> its just a show for indian military plus some european fighters..
> probaly because of the mmrca competition to score some points.
> and i also expected some respect from the indian goverment towards china and pakistan.


 
Are you celebrating Valentine's Day?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

xMustiiej70 said:


> I never heard of this event.. but now I understand what I never heard of it..
> its just a show for indian military plus some european fighters..
> probaly because of the mmrca competition to score some points.
> and i also expected some respect from the indian goverment towards china and pakistan.


 
Biggest airshow in Asia.


----------



## xMustiiej70

wrong topic lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

xMustiiej70 said:


> 1. PK-TR relationship is not based on MUSLIM brotherhood but BROTHERHOOD.
> 2. I wish Tata will ONLY produce and not sell in turkey.
> India has the worst motors,cars and designs I've ever seen in a country with estabilized industry.
> let them expand their influence and sells in its own country to ALL of its population..
> why move to turkey?


 
You commented on the wrong thread? Mahindra and TATAs designs will get better with time. They have to if they want to stay relevant in the Indian market.


----------



## xMustiiej70

Liquid said:


> Biggest airshow in Asia.


 
here we go aigan.. biggest,indigenous and all that..
dude what kind of post is that?
is that what im talking about...
WHAT DOES ANYTHING CHANGE TO THE AIR SHOW.. THAT ITS BIGGEST.. DOES IT CHANGE SOMETHING?
PLEASE I BEG YOU.. WHY WOULD YOU WRITE THAT?
are you expecting me to say: OMG BIGGEST HOLY .. BEST SHOW EVER?
i gave my arguments.. and you give that answer..
like seriously?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

xMustiiej70 said:


> here we go aigan.. biggest,indigenous and all that..
> dude what kind of post is that?
> is that what im talking about...
> WHAT DOES ANYTHING CHANGE TO THE AIR SHOW.. THAT ITS BIGGEST.. DOES IT CHANGE SOMETHING?
> PLEASE I BEG YOU.. WHY WOULD YOU WRITE THAT?
> are you expecting me to say: OMG BIGGEST HOLY .. BEST SHOW EVER?
> i gave my arguments.. and you give that answer..
> like seriously?


 
You are a funny guy.

Yes biggest airshow in Asia so far.


----------



## Paan Singh

xMustiiej70 said:


> wrong topic lol


 
i see something burning coz of pakistan and china....
now u brought tata cars....
man where are u heading now?


----------



## xMustiiej70

Liquid said:


> You commented on the wrong thread? Mahindra and TATAs designs will get better with time. They have to if they want to stay relevant in the Indian market.


 
i know.. i give everyone the chance.. but im talking about now.. but i doubt that turkey will help designing.. if they do.. im all for it


----------



## xMustiiej70

Liquid said:


> You are a funny guy.
> 
> Yes biggest airshow in Asia so far.


 
dude are you retarded?

WHY DO YOU SAY BIGGEST AIRSHOW?
I DONT GIVE A ..?
WHY DO YOU SAY BIGGEST?
SO IF ITS BIGGEST AND SO CALLED 100% INDIGENOUS DOES IT MEAN ITS THE BEST?
oh my god..


----------



## Paan Singh

xMustiiej70 said:


> here we go aigan.. biggest,indigenous and all that..
> dude what kind of post is that?
> is that what im talking about...
> WHAT DOES ANYTHING CHANGE TO THE AIR SHOW.. THAT ITS BIGGEST.. DOES IT CHANGE SOMETHING?
> PLEASE I BEG YOU.. WHY WOULD YOU WRITE THAT?
> are you expecting me to say: OMG BIGGEST HOLY .. BEST SHOW EVER?
> i gave my arguments.. and you give that answer..
> like seriously?


 
i think u r the guy which brought india ,turkey to war


----------



## Water Car Engineer

xMustiiej70 said:


> dude are you retarded?
> 
> WHY DO YOU SAY BIGGEST AIRSHOW?
> I DONT GIVE A ..?
> WHY DO YOU SAY BIGGEST?
> SO IF ITS BIGGEST AND SO CALLED 100% INDIGENOUS DOES IT MEAN ITS THE BEST?
> oh my god..


 
Yes, it is the biggest Airshow in Asia so far.

Air show Bangalore 2011: Aero India creates history as largest ever - The Economic Times



> i think u r the guy which brought india ,turkey to war



He is the coolest guy on this forum. Dont disrespect him please.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

xMustiiej70 said:


> To represent indians.. i should post a elephant with 100piercings.


 
Lol, ok...



new LCH video(I dont think it has been posted)


----------



## GareebNawaz

xMustiiej70 said:


> well i dont know about that..
> but im talking about this event and its a childish move.
> i expected india to have some manners,honor and respect.
> be mature and show yourself to be the mature one.



Sure we did. We respected everyone who particapted and showed up. Just because Turkey wasn't on world stage doesn't mean whole event, India, Indians are childish. Infact it is you sir who are childish because you started this whole Aero India this Aero India that Turkey this Turkey that No respect for Pakistan, China BS....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Dalai Lama

Anyone got a cockpit picture of the LCH?


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

TheDeletedUser said:


> Anyone got a cockpit picture of the LCH?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI

NISHANT UAV


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI

DRDO AEW&C


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## SpArK

*Antony announces next Aero India Feb 6-10, 2013, in Bangalore.​*


----------



## IndianArmy

Was the "LCA" tag of Tejas Replaced with HF???


----------



## SpArK

IndianArmy said:


> Was the "LCA" tag of Tejas Replaced with HF???


 
Nothing as such is heard as of now.. maybe after FOC..


----------



## IndianArmy

SpArK said:


> Nothing as such is heard as of now.. maybe after FOC..


 
Hmnn, Probably....


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tallboy123

By next Aero India,LCA and LCH will be totally completed and operational..


----------



## shrivatsa

Its looking good indeed


----------



## Kinetic

Some cool shots...

Little escapades from city life: Hearing the jets roar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

PANDORA said:


> DRDO AEW&C


 
Atleast some took pics of other staffs. Thanks for the pics. The AESA looks sleek.


----------



## Roybot

After lurking on the Aero-India thread on BR forum, viewing this thread is redundant. Exactly same photos, same discussions in the same sequence.  Looks like few of you guys are members over there too.


----------



## kingdurgaking

xMustiiej70 said:


> So now this event is over.. Can we close this thread now?


 
Yes please you can..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

xMustiiej70 said:


> So now this event is over.. Can we close this thread now?


 

Yeah, sure! Thank you for your "valuable" participation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

xMustiiej70 said:


> So now this event is over.. Can we close this thread now?


 
Why do you check it so often, if you are not interested? 

There are enough members who enjoys the pics, videos and reports from the show and your trolling is disrespectful to those, who put much effort in participating here!

During the last few days I checked the Aero India threads on several different forums and this one, is for sure one of the most updated with the highest content of various sources. 
That's indeed something special, when you keep in mind that this is after all a Pakistani forum mainly, but I'm sure that many Pakistani members were happy about it too, even if it's just from the point of view of aerospace enthusiasts. 

So if you are not interested, fine, but don't spoil it for those who are!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GORKHALI

sancho said:


> Why do you check it so often, if you are not interested?
> 
> There are enough members who enjoys the pics, videos and reports from the show and your trolling is disrespectful to those, who put much effort in participating here!
> 
> During the last few days I checked the Aero India threads on several different forums and this one, is for sure one of the most updated with the highest content of various sources.
> That's indeed something special, when you keep in mind that this is after all a Pakistani forum mainly, but I'm sure that many Pakistani members were happy about it too, even if it's just from the point of view of aerospace enthusiasts.
> 
> So if you are not interested, fine, but don't spoil it for those who are!


 
nice reply to this kind spoilers....


----------



## Dalai Lama

Anyway it's over now and it was a huge success so let's just leave it at that and ignore the troll.


----------



## SQ8

what is behind the AWACS in post 605?


----------



## GORKHALI

There still lot of pics and info which might take some time to trickle down to this beautiful thread..


----------



## Kinetic

Santro said:


> what is behind the AWACS in post 605?


 
Which pic?


----------



## Dalai Lama

Santro said:


> what is behind the AWACS in post 605?


 
The screen?


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## SQ8

the last one.. with the right view of the DRDO Emb-145


----------



## shrivatsa

self delete


----------



## GORKHALI

Santro said:


> the last one.. with the right view of the DRDO Emb-145


 
oh! Thats is buisness jet variant Emb - 145 legacy ...


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## SpArK

PANDORA said:


>


 
Do you have a higher resolution of this picture.. if so do post it.. also a PSed one of the same.. the bird looks awesome.


----------



## SpArK

*Sea Typhoon, On offer To Indian Navy, At Aero India-2011​*






"The work required to navalise Typhoon is quite modest. Studies have been completed and computer simulations have proved the concept. The process involves some strengthening of the existing airframe and under carriage, but this produces a weight differential of only 500kg from the existing aircraft - which is minor for an aircraft of Typhoon's power. So it has little effect on the aircraft's performance".
BAE

Chindits: Sea Typhoon, On offer To Indian Navy, At Aero India-2011


----------



## GORKHALI

SpArK said:


> Do you have a higher resolution of this picture.. if so do post it.. also a PSed one of the same.. the bird looks awesome.


* 
AS YOU WISH SPARKY*


----------



## SpArK

PANDORA said:


> *
> AS YOU WISH SPARKY*




ahhh.. forget it.. it has got a copyright watermark inside..


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

SpArK said:


> ahhh.. forget it.. it has got a copyright watermark inside..


 
you wanna remove it ?? lol


----------



## GORKHALI

*REALLY AWESUM IJT VIDEO *


----------



## sancho

PANDORA said:


> oh! Thats is buisness jet variant Emb - 145 legacy ...


 
Are you sure about that? It's hard to see, but by the lack of engines at the tailfins, I would say it's a comercial jet, EMB 190, or 195?

Embraer


----------



## sancho

*How about some bigger aircrafts?*


----------



## GORKHALI

sancho said:


> Are you sure about that? It's hard to see, but by the lack of engines at the tailfins, I would say it's a comercial jet, EMB 190, or 195?



can't say sancho ji but most likely they are embraer 145 legacy as they are used to carry IAF VIPs....


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Trisonics

A brave heart indeed!







You could call him the most passionate of pilots. Leaning on crutches he wormed his way through the crowd just to soak in the ambience of the Aero India 2011. In fact, Col Rodney J Stokes with the US Air Force had travelled miles to be there.

Courageous : Col Rodney J StokesHe had consented to come to India with his crew for the Aero Show almost two months ago. But he broke his leg midway. &#8220;I really wanted to come and visit India. I&#8217;ve heard so much about this place that even an injury didn&#8217;t stop me from being here,&#8221; Rodney tells
Metrolife.

He hopped around swiftly and mostly hung around the runway where he could see the aircraft roar off. &#8220;I&#8217;ve flown all my life. Watching the aircraft soar into the skies makes me nostalgic. The sight of aircraft excites me,&#8221; said Rodney.

He confesses that just like his co-pilots he feels flying gives him a sense of freedom. &#8220;All the manoeuvres give you a feeling that you&#8217;ve conquered the skies. It&#8217;s a high that&#8217;s unmatched,&#8221; he says.

The evenings, after the show, were free and the air crew took time off to explore the City, especially the restaurants and did a bit of shopping as well. Rodney and his friends headed straight to the Tandoor restaurant on M G Road one evening. &#8220;I love Indian food especially chicken tikka.

The spice is just perfect. I also plan to carry some of the spices back home,&#8221; observes Rodney. Rodney says he relished every moment he spent in India and he has gathered some very fond memories of his stay here. &#8220;When I am back on my feet I am going to travel to India with my wife and kids. This is one place they must not miss,&#8221; he signs off.

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/137697/a-brave-heart-indeed.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trisonics

*We&#8217;ll miss India: Foreign crew*

BANGALORE: They may have flown at the speed of light at the show, but it took them three or four days to reach India from their homeland. "We did not have a chance to get together. Our days were spent taking care of the jets and keeping them in flying condition."

Davide Marzinotto from the Italian Air Force on the Typhoon Eurofighter looks forward to going home, but he misses not having enough time to meet others on base. Robin Norlander, chief test pilot with Gripen, says, "It's the first day off I am getting after two weeks. I want to sleep late. And then do some shopping."

The SAAB team from Sweden came in with four aircraft, including the Gripen. They started last Tuesday to reach Yelahanka last Saturday, with five stops in between, including Jordan, Muscat and Ahmedabad. "It's only a 10-hour journey, but we cannot fly fighter aircraft at a stretch as they need refuelling. There is no tanker to carry fuel so we have to land every time," explained Ola Rignell, SAAB director for flight test and verification.

Ola is ready to leave on Wednesday. He said he had a "terrific personal experience in India. The best part about Aero India was getting to know the average Indian. And yes, I never missed the snow!"


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ss-India-Foreign-crew/articleshow/7490924.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trisonics

TEAM RED-BULL

Sugar Cane Juice 





Streets of Bangalore:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

PANDORA said:


> whose looking for *GARAUD FORCE*
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sorry to keep banging on about the Garuds but i'm really interested in them and sadly was a little underwhelmed this year, from all reports there were very few of them and from the few pics availble they look a little underdressed comapred to A1 2009 below is a vid of them back in AI 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check them out they have earpeices, knee pads, elbow pads, side arms and tactical vests and they also looked much meaner (just my personal opinion) anyone know the reason for them toning down thier apperance (do they still have that gear). It was confounded by how ridiculous they looked at the C-130j induction ceremony (again just my opinoion) wearing black face paint whilst wearing green camos and bandanas and carrying old looking AKs, it was a real shame because before at AI 2009 and Vayu Shakti 2010 they really looked prfessional and modern.
> 
> Any help would be much appreicated. Thanks.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Insightful vid of Surya Kiran:

IAF's aerobatic team set to perform at Aero India - Videos - India - IBNLive

Good bye guys, you will be sorley missed.


----------



## IndianArmy

*The Garud's*


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*AERO INDIA: Embraer detects Indian niche*



> Embraer plans to roll out the first of India's three EMB-145 airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft this month and is looking for other niche opportunities on the sub-continent.
> Embraer defence head Orlando Neto commented on the status of India's EMB-145 at Aero India 2011. "After we deliver the aircraft, the Indian Air Force will undertake systems integration."
> Under the $208 million 2008 deal, Embraer built the aircraft based on the airframe of the E-145 regional aircraft. It then installed indigenously designed radar and communications links. Nato expects all three to be delivered by the end of 2011.
> "India is definitely a growing business for us," says Neto. "They have objectives and we see ourselves complementing these objectives. Though their procurement process is long, defence procurement everywhere takes time, but this doesn't concern us because we understand it."
> Aside from the EMB-145s, Embraer has also delivered to the Indian government five E-145s configured for the VIP role. The aircraft are operated by the Indian Air Force and have enhanced communications features.
> In regard to other programmes, Neto says Embraer's EMB-314 Super Tucano is not an entrant in the current IAF basic trainer competition because the Super Tucano is "a war machine."
> Nonetheless, the Brazilian government has suggested to India the two countries cooperate on a light turboprop trainer aircraft. These discussions are still preliminary.
> Longer term, he sees opportunities in India for C4ISR (command, control, communications, computers, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance) aircraft and executive transports.
> In addition, when the Brazilian air force's EMB-145 requires upgrading or replacement after 2020, there could be an opportunity to cooperate with India.



AERO INDIA: Embraer detects Indian niche


----------



## SpArK

*IAF Chief's exclusive press conference at Aero India 2011​*

*Asia's largest air show Aero India 2011 that began here Wednesday came to a close on Sunday. The five-day exposition that had some of the world&#8217;s leading aerospace industries displayed some of the most exquisite flying machines and equipment.

During the airshow, Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik addressed the media in a press conference and thanked them for the excellent coverage of the Aero India 2011. He answered myriad questions from various media persons and defence journalists. Following is the extract of the press conference in Q&A format.*

*Q. Sir, public money is continuously spent on defence and this figure is increasing every year. Don&#8217;t you think we should focus on other areas, for example, agriculture more rather spending it on defence?*

A: Money spent on armed forces and procurement of inventories is for national security. We are excelling in various fields like IT, Medicine, agriculture, etc but the truth is until or unless our borders are secure, no nation can thrive.

*Q. What is your plan for next 15 years?*

A: The Indian Air Force (IAF) is undergoing a major modernisation process. We have full-scale expansion plan ready for the next 15 years, which includes, satellites, AWACS, Aerosats, long-range aircraft, etc, procurement of weapons, and also protection of these assets with air defence system, SAMs, etc.

*Q. What is the current status of the Mirage 2000 upgrade?*

A: IAF is hoping to sign the long-stuck Mirage 2000 upgrade contract with France by March this year. The negotiations have been concluded and reports have been submitted to the Defence Ministry. We are trying to conclude this deal by end of this financial year. The value of the contract is not yet set. Mirage 2000 upgrade includes modern cockpit with high situational awareness, advanced avionics, modern radar and sensors. The aircraft will also be carrying new weapons and the life extension is upto 20 more years.

*Q. The usages of UAV are increasing in the defence sector. What is the point of view of IAF on that?*

A: UAV is not the right term. One should identify it as Remotely Piloted Aircraft (RPA). Currently, all the three armed forces are planning to acquire more and more UAVs.

*Q. Pakistan has been signing many deals with US and also receiving J-10 aircraft from China. Sir, what is your opinion on that?*

A: Every nation has right to develop their strength and India has no problems over any such deals, so long as they do not create hindrance our peace and security. Pakistan and China are developing their Air Force, so is India. As far as threat perception is concerned, military minds are told to analyse each and everything, however small or big, which affects the development of the country. So, we analyse everything which is small or big and we plan accordingly.

*Q. Sir, what is the current status of the MMRCA contract?*

A: India is likely to sign the medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) contract by September 2011. Commercial negotiations for the deal will begin in next two to three weeks and we will be signing the MMRCA contract by September this year. I would also like to patent the flight evaluation process of this deal, as it was the finest and was done so properly by my personnel. But after we submitted the report to the ministry of defence in July last year, there have been so many queries on technical details that a lot of education had to be done. I hope the CNC will start talks in a week or two, unless dissatisfied vendors put a spoke in the wheel, when it will take more time.

*Q. What about old Russian aircraft MiG-21?*

A: We have already started phasing out Mig-21 fighters. Only one squadron is left for the phase out. From 2014-2015 onwards we&#8217;ll start refurbishing our strength.
*Q. When will IJT begin operational flying?*

A: Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) will get Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) by July this year. After the minor incidents, the project picked up speed with the flight trials finally getting over. We want its spin capability to improve and HAL is sure it can do it in a month or two. So more or less, IJT is ready for IOC.

*Q. Refueler tender has been cancelled by the Government. Sir, what is your say on that?*

A: Tanker (Airbus) was recommended by the IAF and was rejected by the Finance Ministry on the grounds of the aircraft being too costly. We have reissued a fresh RFP. We want more tankers. Il-76 is good but we need six more air-to-air refuelers.

*Q. Will IAF disband the Surya Kirans?*

A: Surya Kiran will not be disbanded but the shortage of the aircraft had forced them to make these changes. SPT-32 is currently grounded. Therefore, Kiran (HJT-16) will be used for training purposes. As we are shortage of Kiran aircraft, we&#8217;ll at present minimise their performances. Later on, IJT will be a part of the Surya Kiran aircraft.

*Q. How FGFA will help the combat capability of the IAF?*

A: We are looking for a fifth generation aircraft. We are looking for an aircraft which is capable of super supercruise, capable of very potent long range weapons, capable of higher level of avionic shall, which are not there in a fourth generation aircraft and which technology permits you to have. 2017 is the expected induction date. Our plan is to have about 200-250 of them, not more.

*Q. What is your plan for helicopter fleet modernisation?*

A: We are acquiring 12 AW 101 VVIP helicopters, trials for 22 attack helicopters are completed, 80 Mi-17 IV helicopters are being inducted and 50 more would be added in near future, trials for 12 heavy-lift choppers are also in the final stage and would be completed soon. T he Field Evaluation Trials (FETs) for procuring 197 helicopters for the Army and the Navy were also over and the report was expected to be submitted to it in the next couple of weeks. Of the 197, the IAF would receive over 55 helicopters. In the attack helicopters segment, the trials focussing the Russian Mi-28 and American Apache 64 D Longbow are over and a report in this regard was expected in a week. Under the LUH programme, the Army has conducted trials of the Russian Ka-226 and the Eurocopter Fennec and would send its report to the IAF soon.

*Q. What are the upgrades to be carried out on the Su-30MKI?*

A: Su-30MKI would have state-of-the-art equipment and HAL, DRDO and Russian manufacturers were involved in the development of the AESA radar also for the air superiority fighter. These upgrades will not have any impact on the MMRCA.

*Q. What is current status on the re-engineering of the Jaguar aircraft?*

A: RFP has been given to two vendors- Rolls-Royce and Honeywell. We are awaiting response. The selected vendor will make a contract with HAL also. The contract is for 60 plus aircraft and 200 plus F-125 engine.


IAF Chief's exclusive press conference at Aero India 2011 - Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kingdurgaking

Liquid said:


>


 
Looks good to see a radar absorbing structural composite... is this indigenous?


----------



## Kinetic

> Q. What are the upgrades to be carried out on the Su-30MKI?
> 
> A: Su-30MKI would have state-of-the-art equipment and HAL, DRDO and Russian manufacturers were involved in the development of the AESA radar also for the air superiority fighter. These upgrades will not have any impact on th



 MKI can hold large AESA in its radome. It will certainly give an edge over enemy. 



> Q. What about old Russian aircraft MiG-21?
> 
> A: We have already started phasing out Mig-21 fighters. Only one squadron is left for the phase out. From 2014-2015 onwards we&#8217;ll start refurbishing our strength.


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## sancho

SpArK said:


> *IAF Chief's exclusive press conference at Aero India 2011​*
> *Q. How FGFA will help the combat capability of the IAF?*
> 
> A: We are looking for a fifth generation aircraft. We are looking for an aircraft which is capable of super supercruise, capable of very potent long range weapons, capable of higher level of avionic shall, which are not there in a fourth generation aircraft and which technology permits you to have. 2017 is the expected induction date. Our plan is to have about 200-250 of them, *not more*.



Kind of interesting that he points that out so directly or?


----------



## luckyyy

*Mig-21 fighters ; Only one squadron is left for the phase out.*

come on ,this can't be true , so reporting mistake i think..

or he may be talking of mig-21 and not mig-21-bison..


----------



## sudhir007

Can any body tell me which engine is this ????


----------



## Whiplash

luckyyy said:


> *Mig-21 fighters ; Only one squadron is left for the phase out.*
> 
> come on ,this can't be true , so reporting mistake i think..
> 
> or he may be talking of mig-21 and not mig-21-bison..


 
Yep. Thats what I think too. Coz I can show you more than 4 squadrons of mig 21 on recent google earth images


----------



## IndianArmy

sudhir007 said:


> Can any body tell me which engine is this ????


 
*Its GTRE's Laghu Shakti Engine which is made to be used on UCAV's and UAV's , 400 Kgf thrust Class Engine*


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## GORKHALI

*A Very Nice info board about AMCA*


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Indian Defence Minister, Shri A. K. Antony, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. M.M. Pallam Raju, the Chief Minister of Karnataka, Shri B S Yeddyurappa, the Air Chief Marshal PV Naik and the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri RK Singh are at the inauguration of Aero India 2011 in Bangalore on February 09, 2011.

The Indian Air-Force&#8217;s Surya kiran are flying on the sky at the occation.*


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Su-30 MKI with Brahmos missile*


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## GORKHALI

@ KANNA ALREADY POSTED ALL AERO INDIA PICS


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

Guys when did india Buy fennec.............


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI

*FEWWWWWWWW!!!!! AM TIRED GUYZ , LOTS OF PICS OF AERO INDIA STILL THERE TO POST *


----------



## EastWest

tallboy123 said:


> Guys when did india Buy fennec.............


 
India has not bought Fennec..

The above pic is the copter the company brought to india for trials...the trials has been done in xtreme climatic conditions such as Siachen etc..


----------



## Indian-Devil

Self Delete


----------



## sancho

*Some weapons on offer for Indian fighter upgrades and MMRCAs:
*


*AASM PGM* - likely for Mirage 2000 and Rafale








*Iris-T & Meteor* - same combo available for Gripen IN








*HOSBO & RBS 15* - Extended range glide bomb & Anti ship missile (also available for Gripen IN)








*Brimstone & Taurus* - anti tank / CAS & cruise missile








*Storm Shadow / Scalp* - Cruise missile, also available for Mirage 2000 & Rafale








*Asraam* - WVR missile, also available for Jaguar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

*SANCHO JI FORGET MMRCA ,CONCENTRATE ON LCA TEJAS NOW(Just kidding)  *


----------



## Dash

MRCA on all grounds will go to Rafale or EFT. We have advanced threat perception now from our neighbours, We need aircrafts that will have lesser RCS.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Vids uploaded by BENNY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

*Is this photoshopped or real image?*





*I feel 95% it's real....*


----------



## sancho

PANDORA said:


> *SANCHO JI FORGET MMRCA ,CONCENTRATE ON LCA TEJAS NOW(Just kidding)  *



 I whished ADA and HAL would concentrate on Tejas as much as I do, instead on AMCA. But the weapons are not only for MMRCA, also for our fighter upgrades.


P.S. Not sure if this was posted before, but here is a pic of the 2nd LCH prototype with 48 x missiles!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastWest

sancho said:


> I whished ADA and HAL would concentrate on Tejas as much as I do, instead on AMCA. But the weapons are not only for MMRCA, also for our fighter upgrades.
> 
> 
> P.S. Not sure if this was posted before, but here is a pic of the 2nd LCH prototype with 48 x missiles!


 
scary!!!

But doesnt it look like there is more gap btwn two missile carriers?
we can fit some more weapons


----------



## Abingdonboy

EastWest said:


> scary!!!
> 
> But doesnt it look like there is more gap btwn two missile carriers?
> we can fit some more weapons


 
Space isn't really the determinant of how many weapons attack helicopters can carry more it is weight which was initially a major issue for the LCH. And i don't know if much more can be carried without it compromising on range (fuel weight) and high altitude ops ( designed from ground up for this medium)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> I whished ADA and HAL would concentrate on Tejas as much as I do, instead on AMCA. But the weapons are not only for MMRCA, also for our fighter upgrades.
> 
> 
> P.S. Not sure if this was posted before, but here is a pic of the 2nd LCH prototype with 48 x missiles!


 


Don't want to be pedantic but I think I better correct you before "someone" else jumps on this for an excuse to attack the entire LCH,LCA,ARJUN etc... saying they are failed projects, not 100% indigenous etc.


+ does anyone know if those rocket pods an be adjusted electrically like on the Apache or does the entire helo have to line up with the target??


----------



## Kinetic

sancho said:


> I whished ADA and HAL would concentrate on Tejas as much as I do, instead on AMCA. But the weapons are not only for MMRCA, also for our fighter upgrades.
> 
> 
> P.S. Not sure if this was posted before, but here is a pic of the 2nd LCH prototype with 48 x missiles!


 
Cool pic. The LCH is getting ready day by day and more works need to be done on TD2. I think it will go for IOC in Dec 2011.


----------



## anniyan

PANDORA said:


> *SANCHO JI FORGET MMRCA ,CONCENTRATE ON LCA TEJAS NOW(Just kidding)  *


 



Great pic 

Love to see Tejas Mark II in action fitted with GE 414 engine soon


----------



## MehrotraPrince

> P.S. Not sure if this was posted before, but here is a pic of the 2nd LCH prototype with 48 x missiles!


 
*Small correction, these are unguided rockets, not missiles.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## rockstarIN

tallboy123 said:


> *Is this photoshopped or real image?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I feel 95% it's real....*


 
a distance look of P51 in this angle


----------



## Trisonics

*How did you guys miss this?*







I.A.F by the Surya Kirans

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trisonics

Photo credits to Photo Yogi


----------



## Dalai Lama

Trisonics said:


> *How did you guys miss this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.A.F by the Surya Kirans



Cool! I want a high-res so I can make it my wallpaper.


----------



## Trisonics

I think you would have to contact photoyogi if you want higher resolution pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

I don't know whether it was posted here or not.......



> *Aero India: Industry Eyes Indian Transport, AEW, Tanker and Fighter Prospects*
> 
> The recent Aero India show was a magnet for many international aerospace companies that are chasing various Indian procurements. In the airlift category, Lockheed Martin delivered the first of six C-130Js that the Indian Air Force (IAF) will use especially for the transport of special forces. The manufacturer signed a joint venture with Tata to produce C-130J airframe parts, amid suggestions that the IAF might buy another six Hercules. *The IAF chief said that his service required another 10 Boeing C-17s, in addition to the 10 already ordered.*
> 
> Northrop Grumman showed a model of the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye. It was reported to be eyeing an IAF request for information for four airborne early warning (AEW) aircraft, despite the indigenous AWACS program for which Embraer is due to rollout the first of three EMB-145 AEW aircraft this month and deliver to India in August for system integration.
> 
> The IAF requirement for six new tankers has been re-opened; the incumbent Ilyushin Il-78 (seven are already in service) is now in competition with the Airbus Military A330 MRTT.
> 
> In the fighter category, the show was preceded on February 4 by the first flight in Russia of an upgraded IAF MiG-29. MiG is modifying six aircraft, and an IAF depot in India is doing another 57. But there was no news of the long-mooted upgrade for the IAF&#960;s Mirage 2000 fleet. Looking further ahead, India and Russia signed the preliminary design agreement for the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft on December 21. India is contributing $295 million to the joint project, which is based on the Sukhoi T-50 PAK-FA development.



India already placed an order for 10 C17 and is looking for 10 more???/ Has anybody any news about this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> I don't know whether it was posted here or not.......
> 
> 
> 
> India already placed an order for 10 C17 and is looking for 10 more???/ Has anybody any news about this ??


 

Da..., forget about MMRCA, this order is at the same level!


----------



## Andross

U.S. to Brazil: 'Significant' Technology Transfer in F/A-18 Buy - Defense News



Seems like US is back in the Brazil tender, is France set to lose another rafale deal?


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## angeldemon_007

> Da..., forget about MMRCA, this order is at the same level!


So this report is false ?/ We haven't placed any order for C17 ??/


----------



## Water Car Engineer

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------


----------



## angeldemon_007

Looks good but the bigger question is how ??/ I don't understand what is the necessity to show models and the specifications in-front of the whole world when they only know the words and nothing else. Atleast these idiots should have waited till the first prototype. They could not make a proper 4th gen fighter and now they are dreaming about 5th gen. I just have one question, how they are gonna built this plane if they won't be able to learn enough from FGFA ??// Then who is gonna design AMCA ?? 

I have seen many post in many threads saying its democracy thats why we reveal everything, its wrong. We have kept so many secret in the names of national security so why not such a critical project. Don't forget about Pokhran, Arihant etc. All those were kept as a secret for more than a decade, so why not this ?/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

angeldemon_007 said:


> Looks good but the bigger question is how ??/ I don't understand what is the necessity to show models and the specifications in-front of the whole world when they only know the words and nothing else. Atleast these idiots should have waited till the first prototype. They could not make a proper 4th gen fighter and now they are dreaming about 5th gen. I just have one question, how they are gonna built this plane if they won't be able to learn enough from FGFA ??// Then who is gonna design AMCA ??
> 
> I have seen many post in many threads saying its democracy thats why we reveal everything, its wrong. We have kept so many secret in the names of national security so why not such a critical project. Don't forget about Pokhran, Arihant etc. All those were kept as a secret for more than a decade, so why not this ?/


 

I agree with you, I think sensitive projects like this should be kept behind closed doors. Sometimes I think that the authorities take this whole notion of free media a bit too far.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TheDeletedUser said:


> I agree with you, I think sensitive projects like this should be kept behind closed doors. Sometimes I think that the authorities take this whole notion of free media a bit too far.


 
Its ridiculous, I think they gave more info on the India 5th gen know then the F-INSAS.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Its ridiculous, I think they gave more info on the India 5th gen know then the F-INSAS.






> Sometimes I think that the authorities take this whole notion of free media a bit too far.


I think they like the media attention. Haven't they got enough for LCA ??/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

Liquid said:


> Its ridiculous, I think they gave more info on the India 5th gen know then the F-INSAS.


 
Whats the Point in making it secret?? Is it an Indian Invention for the need of Fear that anyone would Copy our Technology??? Well... I certainly dont suppose this has anything to do with secrecy.... There are many other products underway under a different banner...


----------



## Dalai Lama

Liquid said:


> Its ridiculous, I think they gave more info on the India 5th gen know then the F-INSAS.



Well in their defence it was "Aero India 2011" buddy. Let's not get too carried away now.


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI

*Ewwww... ugly duckling *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TheDeletedUser said:


> Well in their defence it was "Aero India 2011" buddy. Let's not get too carried away now.


 
No, I didnt expect F-INSAS updates in Aero India 2011,but we in general now know the direction of the Indian 5 gen is going. While the F-INSAS I am still clue less about for like 2 or more years.

But your right its off topic n stuff.



> Whats the Point in making it secret?? Is it an Indian Invention for the need of Fear that anyone would Copy our Technology??? Well... I certainly dont suppose this has anything to do with secrecy.... There are many other products underway under a different banner...



Lol, India isnt in the stage when nations are trying to copy India's products.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Liquid said:


> No, I didnt expect F-INSAS updates in Aero India 2011,but we in general now know the direction of the Indian 5 gen is going. Well the F-INSAS I am still clue less about for like 2 or more years.
> 
> But your right its off topic n stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, India isnt in the stage when nations are trying to copy India's products.


 
Yeah, you're right. I've been hunting the internet to find some substantial information on it. Nothing new really in the past two years. Apparently the first stage is supposed to be completed in 2012... We'll see.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Apparently the first stage is supposed to be completed in 2012... We'll see.


What is completing in 2012. Please share some more ?//



> No, I didnt expect F-INSAS updates in Aero India 2011,but we in general now know the direction of the Indian 5 gen is going.


Agreed, it one of the most important project but there is no official information on this. It looks like project is halted. I don't know why they are not bragging about this.



> Whats the Point in making it secret??


Save some humiliation . It looks like people from HAL, ADA and DRDO are very strong. They don't feel humiliation on their failure. I agree they have succeeded in many fields and i praise them for that but there is no need to brag about something which you are not sure about.

I read some articles in which one great scientist from ADA was calling AMCA a 6th gen fighter. I mean when you don't even know the generation of fighter that you are making then how come you telling about it to the whole world. 

When they will fail they won't get any place to hide. I also found one irregularity in AMCA project, ADA said it won't be fully stealth like F22 but would be like F35 while our Air Chief said they needed a fully stealth fighter in the last Aero India.

AMCA first came in the light in 2005-2006 (I don't remember exactly, please correct me). Since then what they have done is, simply changed the name of the fighter, designed a toy model and a poster for display. 

Only thing worthwhile they have done is wind-tunnel model, which would be useless as design and feasibility process is going on and report will submitted in 2011-2012.

Funny thing is government may even cancel the project looking at this report as the decision to continue the project will be based on this report. Tell me what will happen then ??/


----------



## IndianArmy

Liquid said:


> Lol, India isnt in the stage when nations are trying to copy India's products.


 
Exactly, so whats the point making it secret....


----------



## tallboy123

wats that extra bulge besides the canopy....Fuel tanks??


----------



## Kinetic

tallboy123 said:


> http://www.flying-wings.com/airshows/11_aeroindia/f16i1/AI2011_F-16F-0587.jpg
> 
> wats that extra bulge besides the canopy....Fuel tanks??


 
Conformal Fuel Tanks (CFT).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

angeldemon_007 said:


> What is completing in 2012. Please share some more ?//
> 
> 
> Agreed, it one of the most important project but there is no official information on this. It looks like project is halted. I don't know why they are not bragging about this.
> 
> 
> Save some humiliation . It looks like people from HAL, ADA and DRDO are very strong. They don't feel humiliation on their failure. I agree they have succeeded in many fields and i praise them for that but there is no need to brag about something which you are not sure about.
> 
> I read some articles in which one great scientist from ADA was calling AMCA a 6th gen fighter. I mean when you don't even know the generation of fighter that you are making then how come you telling about it to the whole world.
> 
> When they will fail they won't get any place to hide. I also found one irregularity in AMCA project, ADA said it won't be fully stealth like F22 but would be like F35 while our Air Chief said they needed a fully stealth fighter in the last Aero India.
> 
> AMCA first came in the light in 2005-2006 (I don't remember exactly, please correct me). Since then what they have done is, simply changed the name of the fighter, designed a toy model and a poster for display.
> 
> Only thing worthwhile they have done is wind-tunnel model, which would be useless as design and feasibility process is going on and report will submitted in 2011-2012.
> 
> Funny thing is government may even cancel the project looking at this report as the decision to continue the project will be based on this report. Tell me what will happen then ??/


 
You are posting the same BS again?? You know nothing about that is proved in many threads but still posting the same thing again and again while you are busted!!!  



> They don't feel humiliation on their failure.



which failures? do you feel humiliation that you have no contribution but still crying?

*Whats wrong with you? Seems like you are not happy with anything Indian..... lol... these are your last few posts...*



angeldemon_007 said:


> Good step...Now provide them with basic gadgets so as to increase their survivability on the battlefield.





angeldemon_007 said:


> Yeah you are right. I hope we don't bow against anyone.





angeldemon_007 said:


> I don't think its even tested yet or it failed the test because otherwise its a foolish decision not to use it. I am really sad by the performance of our OFB.





angeldemon_007 said:


> And all the 3 frigates are completed by the beginning of 2011. 3 frigates in 3 years, wow.
> 
> I don't think our shipyards can build even a single frigate in this time-frame. I just checked a time-frame on the web and the destroyer of P15A which was launched in 2010 will get commissioned in 2013, 3 years ?/ seriously ?/





angeldemon_007 said:


> Actually the power is in the hands of politicians and bureaucrats. Armed forces are not involved in the government. Nobody listens to them and thats why the condition of forces is poor in INdia. There's nobody to represent them in the government. Every country has high ranking officials from the armed forces in the government but not in India, we are a pure democracy





angeldemon_007 said:


> Let him post yaar, at-least we should know where we lack with respect to others.
> 
> 
> Man you are right. Every country knows the importance of their SF except ours. Did you guys heard about the Kargil fiasco where our SF was send like a normal infantryman.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sad about our special forces.





angeldemon_007 said:


> I think they like the media attention. Haven't they got enough for LCA ??/





angeldemon_007 said:


> Please...just don't be too offensive, we know our forces are not that well equipped.





angeldemon_007 said:


> Looks good but the bigger question is how ??/ I don't understand what is the necessity to show models and the specifications in-front of the whole world when they only know the words and nothing else. *Atleast these idiots should have waited till the first prototype. They could not make a proper 4th gen fighter and now they are dreaming about 5th gen.* I just have one question, how they are gonna built this plane if they won't be able to learn enough from FGFA ??// Then who is gonna design AMCA ??
> 
> I have seen many post in many threads saying its democracy thats why we reveal everything, its wrong. We have kept so many secret in the names of national security so why not such a critical project. Don't forget about Pokhran, Arihant etc. All those were kept as a secret for more than a decade, so why not this ?/


 


!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI

Kinetic said:


> You are posting the same BS again?? You know nothing about that is proved in many threads but still posting the same thing again and again while you are busted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> which failures? do you feel humiliation that you have no contribution but still crying?
> 
> *Whats wrong with you? Seems like you are not happy with anything Indian..... lol... these are your last few posts...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!


 
see guys that's why Kinectic bhai is Lt GEN ,he's always watching you like big brother  so guyz plz cut your craps and post something substantial..


----------



## GORKHALI

*SAFRAN *















*FREE CALENDER HAHA*


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## GORKHALI

*M88 4E thrust is 75.62 KN ,*same as *Snecma M88-2 *turbofans powering rafale as of now..


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ Kinetic 
Whats wrong in posting the opinion ?? I also posted them with few facts. I am also an Indian i have the right to criticize as i am also paying the tax. Sorry for not contributing anything worthwhile, will try to do better.


----------



## Kinetic

*Imperial Eagle UAV
*





*Models of ASTRA MkII and NAG*





*Rustom-H MALE UAV*










Photo: bala, BR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Kaveri engine*


























photo: BR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

*Laghu Shakti Engine for UAVs and UCAVs*






*Kaveri Marine gas turbine engine*





*IFF radar and related systems for AWACS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Is Imperial Eagle UAV made in India? BTW funny name for it. Lol!


----------



## Kinetic

TheDeletedUser said:


> Is Imperial Eagle UAV made in India? BTW funny name for it. Lol!


 
Yes, its developed by DRDO. Many new mini and micro UAVs revealed in this Aero India like *Skylark, Slybird, Imperial Eagle* etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

This may be a strange question but is it true that during the advertisement of the Eurofighter in India the spokesman said that the F 22, F 35, Pak Fa, and J 20 were no match for the Eurofigter?


----------



## Dalai Lama

tanlixiang28776 said:


> This may be a strange question but is it true that during the advertisement of the Eurofighter in India the spokesman said that the F 22, F 35, Pak Fa, and J 20 were no match for the Eurofigter?



No idea. If it was, our Pakistani and Chinese friends would have informed us of it. That's not to say it didn't happen. You can always Google it.

EDIT: Please report the user above you. I think it's a spam-bot.


----------



## Kinetic

tanlixiang28776 said:


> This may be a strange question but is it true that during the advertisement of the Eurofighter in India the spokesman said that the F 22, F 35, Pak Fa, and J 20 were no match for the Eurofigter?


 
There is nothing about J-20, no discussion, but EFT claims that its equal to or better than F-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Kinetic said:


> There is nothing about J-20, no discussion, but EFT claims that its equal to or better than F-22.


 
Either way its a pretty ridiculous statement, don't you think?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Yes, its developed by DRDO. Many new mini and micro UAVs revealed in this Aero India like Skylark, Slybird, Imperial Eagle etc.


India has partnership with Elbiet in Slybird UAV project ??/


----------



## angeldemon_007

> There is nothing about J-20, no discussion, but EFT claims that its equal to or better than F-22


Did you find this on Eurofighter website ?? Actually i read similar claims a couple of months back on Eurofighter website.


----------



## Dalai Lama

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Either way its a pretty ridiculous statement, don't you think?



Maybe we should ask someone who would know better.


----------



## Kinetic

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Either way its a pretty ridiculous statement, don't you think?


 
No, I don't think such people can talk ridiculous. They know much much more than us, if they are claiming something there must be something. 

But in my personal opinion, F-22 has edge in terms of stealth but in other terms both are nearly +- equal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Kinetic said:


> No, I don't think such people can talk ridiculous. They know much much more than us, if they are claiming something there must be something.
> 
> But in my personal opinion, F-22 has edge in terms of stealth but in other terms both are nearly +- equal .


 
Stealth, superior supercruise, operational AESA, and more advanced networking make the F 22 far superior to the Eurofighter, and in a fight there is no doubt who would win.

That is a huge difference, not something small.


----------



## Kinetic

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Stealth, superior supercruise, operational AESA, and more advanced networking make the F 22 far superior to the Eurofighter, and in a fight there is no doubt who would win.
> 
> That is a huge difference, not something small.


 
Stealth: I have already mentioned.

Superior supercruise: you mean more speed? i think both nearly same. EFT (Mach 1.5) and Raptor (Mach 1.7). 

Operational AESA: If US didn't replace APG-77 then I don't think its better than CAESAR. Technology changed a lot.

More advanced networking: As claimed in the papers, EFT is more network enable than Raptor. 

In a fight both have chances. EFT with Meteor an ultimate combination.


----------



## sancho

A nice site with a lot of pics from Aero India and some good comments about it:

Aero India 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj4213

angeldemon_007 said:


> Looks good but the bigger question is how ??/ I don't understand what is the necessity to show models and the specifications in-front of the whole world when they only know the words and nothing else. Atleast these idiots should have waited till the first prototype. They could not make a proper 4th gen fighter and now they are dreaming about 5th gen. I just have one question, how they are gonna built this plane if they won't be able to learn enough from FGFA ??// Then who is gonna design AMCA ??
> 
> I have seen many post in many threads saying its democracy thats why we reveal everything, its wrong. We have kept so many secret in the names of national security so why not such a critical project. Don't forget about Pokhran, Arihant etc. All those were kept as a secret for more than a decade, so why not this ?/


 
Agree. just imagine how many projects are currently under tights wraps. who knows what will be revealed in future. IMO some info trickle out in the tabloids and local newspapers just as a wierd concept.

lots to know for the common man yet.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Raj4213

Liquid said:


> Lol, India isnt in the stage when nations are trying to copy India's products.



Its not the copying of indian products as to why these things are secretive.. Its about the capability of the country that is gaurded here. IF you see all the secretive projects that are being discussed in this forum.. many are our presumptions and some being from persons who are remotely linked to defence personell trying to grab the bait. 

all info are either speculations or guesses or from some technical know how based researcher. it would be difficult to get accurate info on any machine unless one designs it.

on Topic: Aero India show brings in both corporates/defence and common man to the arena. the purpose is different thats it.

For common man it is a matter of pride to see what his/her country has and some hint on what she might get in near future.
For defence its strategies ,agreements, counteringor gaurding the threats for another 20 years by upgrading all forces .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

CABS Boklet


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

IJT sitara


----------



## sancho

A nice slide show of the the Aero India and the first deployment of the Rafale:

Salon "Aroindia"


One of my favourite pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desimorty

> Stealth, superior supercruise, operational AESA, and more advanced networking make the F 22 far superior to the Eurofighter, and in a fight there is no doubt who would win.
> 
> That is a huge difference, not something small.


The Raptor no doubt would be the better air superiority fighter.
However, the typhoon, once fully operational, will be a true multi-role aircraft.
Right now the only TRUE multirole combat aircraft are the Rafale and Su-30mki. They are the only two aircraft in the world that can do air to air and air to ground, at the same time!
That is TRUE multi-role.
And that is why the Rafale right now, while being inferior on paper, is superior to the typhoon.


----------



## Abingdonboy

jatt said:


> The Raptor no doubt would be the better air superiority fighter.
> However, the typhoon, once fully operational, will be a true multi-role aircraft.
> Right now the only TRUE multirole combat aircraft are the *Rafale and Su-30mki*. They are the only two aircraft in the world that can do air to air and air to ground, at the same time!
> That is TRUE multi-role.
> And that is why the Rafale right now, while being inferior on paper, is superior to the typhoon.


 
What about the F-15E, this is one hell of a plane and a true all-rounder, it practically INVENTED the Multi-role ideology:




McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Black Widow

Abingdonboy said:


> What about the F-15E, this is one hell of a plane and a true all-rounder, it practically INVENTED the Multi-role ideology:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 Its very potent machine.... I always like F15 and MiG31 Foxbat.... 

I heard its RCS is same as Su27's RCS... But who cares? with huge radar at there nose, they can kill other fighters before they track it...


----------



## Arnoldlee

Rasia is the best option than America.


----------



## Kompromat

@Jatt .

How about F-15K/SG/SA and SU-35 ? seems like you need a bit of learning , SU-30 is way inferior to the modern F-15 family one has to be a fool not to believe so.


----------



## Ghoster

Aeronaut said:


> @Jatt .
> 
> How about F-15K/SG/SA and SU-35 ? seems like you need a bit of learning , *SU-30 is way inferior to the modern F-15 family* one has to be a fool not to believe so.



Please educate us.


----------



## tushar

> What about the F-15E, this is one hell of a plane and a true all-rounder, it practically INVENTED the Multi-role ideology:


No its not multi role....It performs the same task that Su30 mki does for IAF, in other words, its a air-superiority fighter....



> How about F-15K/SG/SA and SU-35 ? seems like you need a bit of learning , SU-30 is way inferior to the modern F-15 family one has to be a fool not to believe so.


Yeah....tell that to USAF...  Su30 mki (not normal Su30) beat these birds in Red Flag....

Also he wasn't talking about just Su30, he meant Su3BM which is no doubt way to advanced than the present version of F15 (Silent Eagle is not included and as far as i know it will take time for it to enter in the service and presently no order is placed)....


----------



## marcos98

This video wrongly mentions MAKS airshow, its really Aero 11, but a nice video anyways....


----------



## DacterSaab

Liquid said:


>


 which planes are these?


----------



## palash_kol

DacterSaab said:


> which planes are these?


 
SEPECAT Jaguar ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

DacterSaab said:


> which planes are these?


 
Roaring Jaguars....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## helpline11

I think we should opt for more MiG-29K even for IAC-1 as the Air Force version,coz day by day technology changes...so we should plan to make more better strategies on this.....


----------



## abc_2011

indianrabbit said:


> We should buy ScanEagle UAV. Like China is helping Pakistan stay competitive against India, we should take help from USA against China.


 

Help from USA is the last thing that India should do. After all USA would look for its own benefit (WIIFM) in that. India must have a stronger governance to formulate diplomatic strategies to tame the dragon


----------



## abc_2011

Amazing show... checked out again on YouTube.


----------



## xiangni

India has already selected the Russian MiG 29K fighters for the Admiral Gorshkov and the reason for going in for an international competition for the indigenous aircraft carriers was that the Indian Navy was looking to replace the entire Sea Harrier fleet besides have a fighter which was capable of take off and landing on the relatively small deck of the indigenous carrier


----------



## DacterSaab

the international competition is for IAC-2 which'll be CATOBAR in nature. IAC-1 will operate MiG-29k and N-LCA.


----------



## IndianArmy

j20blackdragon said:


> Yes India, keep buying Russian weapons. I want you to.



Stop trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dragonfly

Hi I have clicked many pics in Areo india 2011 .. all are closeup n good HD shots .. How i post here since im a new user .. any help would be appreciated .. I unable to find the attachment icon


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Copy the image url and u see the reply box below (where u wrote your comment), just above it there's a toolbox and 3rd from the right is image icon. Click on it and you get a message box with a space to paste your image url. After that just click ok.

You cannot directly post image from your pc. You have to first put your image on a website like flickr and then follow the above instructions.

Will be waiting for your posts...


----------

